# Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011



## Zacky (12. Dez. 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde.

Ich möchte mich zuvor kurz vorstellen, bevor ich euch mit meinen Fragen löchern möchte. Bin 35 Jahre, lebe bei Berlin, habe vor zwei Jahren einen Schwimmteich selbst gebaut und bin nun dem Koi-Wahn verfallen. Habe mittlerweile 16 Koi + 1 Stör und erfreue mich jeden Tages, wenn ich sie beobachten kann. Nun ist der ST (OS, 40000l, 50m² - inkl. ca. 20m² Pflanzenzone, 4-Kammerfilter)  nicht das Optimale für Koi, da sie doch eine ganz andere Liga sind und so haben wir uns entschieden im kommenden Jahr einen separaten Koiteich zu bauen um ihnen gerecht zu werden. Bislang haben wir noch optimale Werte, trotz Besatz. Hoffe das bleibt noch ein wenig so! :beten

Ich lese nun seit einiger Zeit eure Beiträge und muss feststellen, dass doch jeder Teich in seiner Art und Weise immer einzigartig ist und auch bleibt. Auch die vielen Fragen und Antworten zu Technik, zu den Teichgrößen und allem drum herum sind immer wieder anders, so dass ich noch nicht recht fündig geworden bin.
Ich beabsichtige den Koiteich auch wieder selbst zu bauen, die Wände werden dann wieder mit Betonschalsteinen gemauert, Stahl verstärkt, ausgegossen und das Becken mit Folie ausgekleidet. Das ganze Projekt bekommt auch eine unmittelbare Nähe zum Haus, wo wir die Filteranlage in den Keller verbauen können, was im Winter hoffentlich hilft und wir nicht zuheizen müssen. Das eine oder andere zu den Filtern etc. habe ich schon gelesen, jedoch sind da die Infos teilweise gegensätzlich, was mich nun unsicher macht.

Ich beabsichtige den Haupt-Teich ca. 5 x 5 m (leicht rund) mit einem BA (DN 100) über das Schwerkraftprinzip zu reinigen. Da ist auch schon die 1.Frage: Wie groß ist denn der tatsächliche Einflußradius bzw. Einzugsbereich - Durchmesser des BA? Reicht hier ein BA? Anschließend soll das Wasser über einen Sifi (200mµ) oder einer Bürstenkammer vorgereinigt werden und anschließend unterhalb in die 1.Filterkammer (Patronenfilter PPI 30 fein) laufen. Bis hier hin natürlich alles ohne Pumpe! Da wäre dann auch schon die 2. Frage: In verschieden Beiträgen und im WWW habe ich davon gelesen, das man mit etwa 1 lfd.Meter (PF 10x10 cm ) auf etwa 1000 l Wasser rechnen sollte!? Ist dem so oder habt ihr da andere Erfahrungen/Grundwerte!? Das wäre dann ja wichtig um einen Patronenfilter selber bauen zu können, damit ich weiß, wie groß die Behälter sein sollten. Ich rechne derzeit mit 2 x 300 l Regentonne parallel nebeneinander gestellt!? Nun denn, nachdem die 1.Kammer durchlaufen wurde, dachte ich mir, das Wasser in eine 2.Filterkammer (mit Bioballs und Zeolith bestückt) zum Aufbereiten zu leiten. Hier sollte das Wasser dann ja über die Filterpatronen (oberhalb) in die 2.Kammer einfließen und zum Boden geleitet werden, da ja Zeolith wohl von unten durchströmt werden sollte!? Stimmt das so? Schafft dies das Schwerkraftprinzip überhaupt noch?  
Zu guter Letzt sollte das Wasser dann aus der 2.Kammer oberhalb über zwei kleinere Eiweißabschäumer abgepumpt werden und durch zwei 55 Watt UVC Lampen wieder durch die Einströmdüsen in den Teich gelangen. Da wäre dann noch die Frage: Ich habe verschiedenst gelesen, dass die UVC vor die 1.Filterkammer geschaltet werden und dann wiederum, dass sie am Ende des Filterkreislaufes geschaltet sind. Ja, was denn nun!? Die UVC dezimieren ja die Bakterien und lassen doch die Schwebealgen verklumpen!? Oder habe ich da was falsches gelesen? Dann wären die Algenklumpen ja wieder im Teich!?
Das ganze Kammersystem (jede Kammer einzeln) wollte ich jeweils mit 2 x 50mm Rohr verbinden um eine gleichmäßige Durchströmung der einzelnen Kammern zu erzielen. Am Ende sind es dann natürlich 4 x 50 mm Rohr, welche in der 2.Kammer ankommen. Ich schrieb ja Anfangs, das dies der Hauptteich sei. Dazu möchte ich noch mitteilen, dass ich auch einen OS-Wandskimmer einbauen möchte der das Wasser (grob gereingt) über einen Bachlauf in zwei separate aufeinanderfolgenden Pflanzenzonen- Pflanzbecken mit jeweils etwa 5 m² leitet, welches dann im Hauptteich endet. Achja, die Kammern werden natürlich mit Schmutzablässen versehen und das Schmutzwasser über eine Hebeanlage entsorgt. Fertig gefiltert....

So soll das dann alles mal sein, wenn ich das richtig durchdacht habe. Ich hoffe nun auf eure Meinung und freue mich über jeden Hinweis, ob diese Variante so funktionieren kann bzw. was sinnvoller und effektiver wäre. Denn bevor ich mit Schüppe und Spaten dem Garten zu Leibe rücke, würde ich das gerne mal durchdacht wissen. Na dann, ich hoffe - ich habe es nicht zu kompliziert erklärt und sage schon mal vielen Dank....

Gruß Zacky


----------



## koi.sl2006 (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hallo Zacky,

zu deiner frage zu dem Patronenfilter kann ich dir nur sagen, dass alle Fachleute mit denen ich auf Messen und auch im Klan gesprochen habe der Meinung sind, dass 1 m Patronenfilter (10 x10) als Alleinfilter für 1000 l reicht. Dass was mich ein wenig stört ist dass du mit 2 parallel laufenden Filterkammern arbeiten willst. Zu der Frage ob ein BA reicht, hängt davon ab ob du eine Strömung in denn Teich bekommst und natürlich auch dass Gefälle bis zum BA. Die Folie muss dann auch faltenfrei verlegt sei, damit nicht der Dreck hängen bleiben kann. Du kannst in meinem Album aber auch mal rein Schauen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Zacky (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hallo Stefan. 

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Der Gedanke mit den parallelen Kammern liegt darin begründet, dass ich ja, wie du jetzt auch bestätigt hast, mit 1 m Filter auf 1000 l rechnen muss, was mich dazu bringt, dass ich dann etwa 60 Patronen installieren würde a 50 cm, auf 30000 l Teich. Nur fehlt mir dazu noch ne super Idee, wie ich die alle unterbringen kann, daher dachte ich, zwei Behälter nebeneinander auf gleicher Höhe und so, würde mir den Platz bieten. Was meinst du bzw. wo siehst du da Schwierigkeiten? Welchen Behälter könnte man empfehlen? Ja und das mit der Folie auslegen, hatte ich mir auch so gedacht, wobei ich da lieber ne Fachkraft ran lasse, die es schön glatt / faltenfrei verlegen kann. Noch ne Frage zum BA, also würde deiner Meinung nach ein BA mittig mit Neigung ausreichend sein? Wieviel Neigung cm / m sollte minimum sein?  

Danke nochmal


----------



## MadDog (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hallo Zacky,
ich habe z.B. eine IBC als Patronenfilter. Den hat einer hier im Forum selbst gebaut und ich habe diesen dann gekauft. Vor dem Patronenfilter habe ich jeweils noch 2 Oase Filter stehen für den Grobschmutz.
Bis jetzt habe ich absolut keine Probleme und immer einen klaren Teich.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Joerg (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*



Zacky schrieb:


> mit 1 m Filter auf 1000 l rechnen muss, was mich dazu bringt, dass ich dann etwa 60 Patronen installieren würde a 50 cm, auf 30000 l Teich.


Hallo Zacky,
das mit der Empfehlung von 1m pro 1m³ hängt auch mit der optimalen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit durch die Patronen zusammen. Es wird dabei von 50% Umwälzung ausgegangen.

Bei deiner Teichgröße sollte es besser 2 IBC Behälter sein. Das spart dann auch die aufwendige Verrohrung der einzelnen Tonnen.

1 BA ist definitiv zu wenig. Pro BA sollten 15m³ / h durchpassen.
Die ganze Verrohrung im Filter ist entsprechend zu gestalten. Durch 50er Rohre passt die Menge an Wasser also nur mit Druck durch.

Was noch eine Alternative wäre, sind fertige Mehrkammer GFK Filter.

Um einen Filter optimal zu dimensionieren sind 2 Faktoren erst mal entscheidend.
1. Das Teichvolumen, das sollte alle 2h durch den Filter. Entsprechende Wassermenge muss er dann verarbeiten können.

2. Der Besatz, dieser verursacht durch Fütterung Ausscheidungen, die durch Bakterien im Filter verarbeiten müssen. Da du einen Teil schon anderweitig filterst brauchst du erst mal weniger Material.

Sind das denn wirklich nur 30m³ bei 5mX5m?


----------



## koi.sl2006 (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hallo Zacky,

es kommt auf den platz an, man kann ja auch alles selber bauen auch den Behälter. Du schreibst dass du noch Biokammern dahinter schaltest, dann brauchst du auch nicht so viele Patronen, die regel gilt für  Alleinfilterung mit Patronen ohne Vorreinigung und ohne Biokammern dahinter. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Zacky (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hallo Joerg, Hallo MadDog,

das mit den IBC ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen. Ich habe derzeit einen kleinen IBC 600 l im Keller als IH für fünf Jungkoi (8 cm) aufgestellt. Hatte aber auch schon Probleme diesen in den Keller zu bekommen, da sie gerade mal so durch die Türen passten. Sie sind mit dem Mettalkorb auch schon ca 1 m breit. Würde dann nur diese Größe nehmen können und müsste halt sehen, wieviel Patronen oder Filterfläche an sich, ich in den Becken produzieren kann. Ansonsten habe ich das bestimmt richtig verstanden, dass die Verrohrung zu klein dimensioniert ist und ich besser alles mit 100er Rohr verbinden sollte!? Kann mir bitte noch jemand was zu den UVC sagen? Wo sollten diese den nun installiert werden? Vorne weg oder hinten ran? Zu der Fage mit den 30 m³: Ja, das habe ich nur so grob überschlagen, denn mit einer Mindesttiefe von 1,50m komme ich natürlich auf mehr Inhalt, aber ich beabsichtige umlaufend am Rand einen kleinen Pflanzstreifen (ca. 1m breit) für Seerosen, __ Hornkraut und so als Stufe zu bauen, was mich dann zu den ungefähren 30 m³ bringen sollte. Mal sehen, wie groß der  Teich dann wirklich wird, wenn ich erstmal angefangen habe, dann.....

Gruß an alle, Zacky


----------



## rainthanner (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hallo Zacky, 
die Filtergeschichte lassen wir noch weg. 
Aber zwei Überlegungen fallen mir auf, die du dir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen solltest. 

1. Bedenke, dass Wasser verdunstet, wenn es wärmer ist als der Raum. Nun kenne ich deinen Keller nicht, aber: 
Beispiel Sommer: Bei einer Raumtemperatur von 15-20°C und einer Wassertemperatur von 20-24°C bekommst du richtige Probleme mit Tropfwasser von der Decke. 
Beispiel Winter: Eine Wassertemperatur von 4°C bei einem offenen Filter macht aus deinem Keller ein kleines Kühlhaus. 
Mein Rat: Kein Filter im Keller. Spare dir den Platz für ein kleines Innenbecken. 

2. 5m x 5m ist unhandlich. Bei einer Teichtiefe von 2m kommst du auf eine Diagonale von 7m. Einen Fisch zu keschern wird Stress für beide Seiten. 
Mein Rat: 5 x 3m und dafür 2,5m tief. 

Grundsätzlich: 
2 x Bodenablauf DN100
1 x Seitenablauf DN100
1 x Oberflächenablauf DN100


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Zacky (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hallo rainthanner,

Danke erstmal für den Gedankenanstoß. Von der Seite - mit der Kellerinstallation - habe ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet. Da ist was dran!! Das mit den 2 Bodenabläufen DN 100 und den Oberflächenablauf DN 100 bekomme ich hin. Aber was mir noch nicht klar ist, wozu der Seitenablauf? Und wenn dann, in welcher Höhe sollte dieser sich befinden!? Sollte dieser dann auch als Ablauf für den Winter genutzt werden? So etwas ähnliches habe ich nämlich schon mal irgendwo hier im Forum gelesen, mir aber keinen Reim drauf bilden können. Soll ich es dann so verstehen, dass ich den Bodenablauf über den Winterbetrieb sperre um nicht das Wasser unnötig durch zu mischen? Ich glaube, ich habe auch gelesen, dass im Winter, bei reduzierten Betrieb, das Wasser in mittlerer Höhe eingespeist werden soll. Zwei Zuläufe wollte ich sowieso schon machen, oberhalb eine Einströmdüse mit Venturi und unterhalb noch eine einfache Einströmdüse so etwa 1m unter Wasserniveau (je 50mm) um eine leichte Kreisströmung zu erzeugen. Beide Einströmer sollen dann natürlich in die gleiche Richtung seitlich an der Wand lang einlaufen. Ist das soweit alles richtig? Wenn ich jetzt zwei BA und einen Seitenablauf habe, kann ich die ganzen Zuläufe auch in einem Rohr zum Filter leiten oder wäre es hier sinnvoller jeden Zulauf einzeln zum Filter zu leiten bzw. wenigstens die zwei BA zusammen ziehen, damit ich diese dann im Winter absperren kann!? Denn ich stelle mir gerade vor, dass das ja dann ganz schöne Wassermengen sind die über die Abläufe zum Filter fließen und dann sollte ich ja die Wassermassen auch im entsprechend dimensionierten Vorfilter bzw. einer Vorfluterkammer beruhigen können. Ja, und das mit der Tiefe, Breite und Länge klingt plausibel. Muss ich nochmal nachdenken und mit meiner "Regierung" besprechen, ob wir wenigstens auf 2 m Tiefe gehen. Ansonsten könnte ich doch bestimmt, den übrige Platz als Flachzone zum gründeln und sonnen gestalten. Was hältst du davon? Der Mehraufwand fürs Buddeln ist dann ja auch nicht mehr so groß!! Ich werde zudem mal versuchen eine wunderschöne Handskizze im Useralbum unterzubringen, wie wir uns so die gesamte Teichlandschaft vorstellen. Das blaue ist jeweils das Wasser, das Graue ein Weg und den Rest erkennt ihr bestimmt auch so.

Ihr habt mich schon weiter gebracht und ich freue mich auf weitere Denkanstösse....

Gruß Zacky


----------



## rainthanner (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Seitenablau darum, weil sich in der Mittelschicht einiges an Schwebstoffen befindet. Eingebaut wird dieser wie ein Bodenablauf. Also mit Domdeckel. Im Winterbetrieb schließt man die Zugschieber der Oberflächenabsaugung und der Bodenabläufe und benutzt im reduzierten Pumpenbetrieb den Seitenablauf. Dann ist Ruhe im Teich. 

Das mit der Flachzone kannst dir sparen. Braucht weder Mensch noch Koi. 
Ein Becken mit Länge x Breite x Tiefe. Fertig. Und so macht Koihaltung dann auch wirklich Spaß. 
Wie du das aussenrum dann tarnst und kaschierst ist reine Geschmackssache. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hi Zacky,
wenn es ein Koiteich (liebevoll von einigen Usern Koipool genannt) werden soll, würde ich auch auf die Flachzone verzichten.
Ich habe so eine Flachzone (von 80cm - 110cm) und die ist aber so was von über. So etwas braucht echt keiner.
Besser einen Pflanzengraben drum herum und fertig


----------



## Zacky (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hallo Rainer und alle anderen,

nicht das ich da irgend etwas falsch verstehe, möchte ich nochmal nach dem Seitenablauf fragen. Habe gerade einen gedanklichen Aussetzer und kann mir den Seitenablauf noch nicht so richtig vorstellen. Das ein Seitenablauf rein muss oder sollte, steht außer Frage, aber du sagtest, dass dieser wie ein Bodenablauf mit Domdeckel eingebaut werden sollte. Mit Domdeckel damit keine Fische hinein schwimmen oder eingesaugt werden, stimmts!? Nur damit ich mir das richtig vorstelle - wenn ich dann einen Standard-BA verwenden kann oder soll wird der Bodenablauf dann waagerecht vor die Wand oder senkrecht in die Wand gebaut. Ich stelle mir nur gerade vor, wenn ich ihn senkrecht in die Wand einbauen würde, würde ich dann nicht damit wieder das wärmere Wasser (im winter) vom Boden einsaugen, ich meine wegen der möglichen Saugströmung.  Ansonsten kommt doch hier bestimmt nur ein BA mit senkrechten Auslaufrohr DN 100 in Frage, oder!? Sieht bestimmt drollig aus, so eine "Tellermine" an der Wand. Bei anderen habe ich immer nur vom 100er Rohr mit einer Art Abdeckung (Pflanzkorb, Sieb, o-ä.) gelesen.

Gruß an Alle


----------



## Digicat (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Servus Zacky

Schau Dir mal diesen BA an

So wie er abgebildet ist gehört er als "richtiger" BA montiert ....

Um 90° gedreht, also der Domdeckel senkrecht ... als Seitenablauf ....

Wie du mit der Rohrführung dann zum Filter gehst kannst ja durch drehen des "Grundkörpers" bestens einrichten ....


----------



## rainthanner (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*



> dass dieser wie ein Bodenablauf mit Domdeckel eingebaut werden sollte. Mit Domdeckel damit keine Fische hinein schwimmen oder eingesaugt werden, stimmts!?


Richtig


> Nur damit ich mir das richtig vorstelle - wenn ich dann einen Standard-BA verwenden kann oder soll wird der Bodenablauf dann waagerecht vor die Wand oder senkrecht in die Wand gebaut.


BAs gibt es auch mit Abgang nach unten. 
Kannst aber auch einen Flansch DN100 in die Seitenwand setzten und mit einem VA-Gitter sichern. 

Aber laß dich mit dem Seitenablauf nicht verunsichern. 
Es ist gut wenn man einen im System hat aber es geht auch ohne. 
Wirklich wichtig sind Bodenabläufe und Oberflächenablauf. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Zacky (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hallo ihr alle.

Ich wünsche euch erst einaml einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr bzw. wenn das neue Jahr schon da ist, euch allen ein gesundes neues Jahr...,

Habe nunmehr meine Bauplanung etwas umsortiert, was die Größe und Form betrifft. Habe die Ratschläge Länge & Breite angenommen und neu durchgeplant - das passt schon - wenn nicht wird's passend gemacht.

Der Aushub und Aufbau soll dann auch gleich im Frühjahr losgehen. Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten.... Ich suche auch jetzt schon nach einer vernünftigen Folie, um mir Kostenvoranschläge einzuholen. Dazu wäre meine Frage: Ich habe ja beim Schwimmteich eine geprägte 2 mm PVC-Folie auf 900er-Vlies einkleben lassen und überlege jetzt, welche Folie ich für den Koiteich - Koipool nehmen sollte. Momentan bin ich auf eine 1 mm bzw. 1,2 mm PVC-Folie in schwarzer bzw. dunkelgrauer Farbe aus (auch aus Kostengründen eigentlich keine EPDM). Meine Frage ist eigentlich, reicht für einen Koiteich eine 1 mm Folie mit 300er Vlies aus oder was meint ihr ist besser!? Dann wäre noch die Frage, ob die Ablaufrohre der BA mit einer Neigung verlegt werden müssen oder sollten!? Wenn Neigung - in welche Richtung - Richtung Filter oder eher Richtung Bodenabläufe? Na dann, ich freue mich über eure Antworten und hoffe auf baldiges Bauwetter....

Gruß Rico, "Zacky"


----------



## Hexe_Mol (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

hallo rico 

ich weiss ja nicht, was für nen untergrund (also boden) ihr habt, aber mir wäre nen 300er vlies zu unsicher. wir haben hier sehr sandigen boden, so gut wie keine steine drin (also eigentlich der ideale untergrund beim teichbau) und ich habe trotzdem 900er vlies genommen. ich glaube beim vlies zu sparen, wäre "am falschen ende". 

vielleicht magst du mal google zu czebra fragen. das ist nen sehr guter fachversand für teichbaumaterialien, die - meiner meinung nach - qualitativ nicht hinter naturagard zurückstehen, aber preislich deutlich attraktiver sind. ich habe von beiden anbietern schon vlies, folie und ufermatte verarbeitett, von czebra auch steinvlies und ich würde nur noch dort kaufen, weil das preis-leistungsverhältnis mir einfach viel besser gefällt, als anderswo! 

zum thema bodenablauf usw.. kann ich dir leider gar nichts sagen, da ich nen techniklosen naturteich habe, aber bei vlies und / oder folie solltest du nicht knausern, sondern lieber etwas stärkeres und damit "stabileres" material verwenden.

auch dir einen guten rutsch und alles gute für 2011, möge es ein erfolgreiches teichbaujahr für dich werden!


----------



## Zacky (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hallo Anja, 

Danke für deine Antwort. Bin auch gleich mal bei "Cze.." auf die website gegangen und habe mich mal belesen. Ich hätte in meiner Frage vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen "hab ich vergessen ", dass ja die Außenwände / Steilwände bis auf den Boden aus Betonschalsteinen gemauert werden und lediglich der Boden rein sandig bleibt. In deinem Profil habe ich gesehen, dass wir ja nicht so weit voneinander entfernt wohnen, denn wir haben auch überwiegend nur markischen Sandboden, mit kleineren Lehmschichten. Na denn, ich danke Dir für deinen Tip und bis demnächst....

es grüßt, Zacky


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Ich wünsche euch allen ein gesundes neues Jahr.

Schönen guten Morgen, ihr Alle

Habe mir nun in der Vergangenheit viele Threads durchgelesen und auch eure einzelnen Ratschläge zu meinen Fragen berücksichtigt. Es bleiben aber noch Fragen offen bzw. tauchen neue unerwartete Fragen auf, die ich gerne mit euch nochmal durchdiskutieren möchte.

Bisheriges Fazit:

Der Teich wird wohl auf eine Länge von etwa 6 m ausgedehnt und in einer Breite von 3 m - 3,50 m gehalten. Die abschließende Form ist noch nicht ganz sicher, aber es wird wohl in einem leichten Bogen der Länge nach gestaltet. Hinzukommt, dass ich im Anschluß an die Filteranlagen (zwei IBC, Tauch-UVC, 1.PF, 2.__ Hel-X - welche ich später nochmal mit euch besprechen möchte) einen Teil Wasser über einen Pflanzenfilter laufen lassen will, welcher vom gereinigten Wasser nochmals durchströmt wird.
Der Teich wird mit zwei BA ausgestattet, einen Oberflächenskimmer und einem separierten Seitenablauf. Das ganze Becken soll bisher mit Folie ausgekleidet werden. Vielleicht könntet ihr mir zum Thema Folie in meinem Fall nochmal antworten. Eine Antwort von Anja habe ich ja schon. Wie sind da eure Efahrungen? Es wäre auch noch zu überlegen, wie es mit Gfk funktioniert (Preis / Aufwand / Leistung).

Die komplette Ablaufverrohrung bis zum Filter (jeweils 3,5m Länge / 2m Höhe) wird in 100er Rohr gestaltet und mit entsprechenden Winkel 90° nach oben geleitet. Kann ich auch mehrere Leitungen auf einen Ablauf legen und zum Filter leiten? Gibt es mit den Winkeln oder der Länge evtl. Probleme? Das restliche gefilterte Wasser wird über entsprechende Einströmdüse mit Venturi oberhalb wieder eingespeist. Wollte noch mindestens eine weitere Einströmdüse etwa auf halber Höhe einspeisen. Ist es eher sinnvoll mehrere Einströmdüsen anzubringen, um eine bessere Strömung zu erzeugen? Hat schon jemand mit einer Tauch-UVC (30 Watt) Erfahrungen und kann bitte mal darüber berichten.

Soweit erstmal zum Grundaufbau! Der Frühling steht vor der Tür...!!  Habt ihr noch andere Ideen, Tipps oder Verbesserungsvorschläge? Ich freue mich über eure Tipps, Ratschläge und Anregungen. :?


----------



## newbee (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Bitte achte darauf keine 90grad Bögen zu verwenden besser 30grad Bögen


----------



## Zacky (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Ein fröhliches Hallo an alle!

Ich mal wieder...

Unsere Planung ist soweit durch und ein Zurück gibt's jetzt auch nicht mehr. Diese Woche wurden schon zwei Bäume gefällt,welche im direkten Baufenster lagen, also kann es eigentlich auch schon losgehen. Wir haben uns jetzt für diese Teichvariante (war die 8. Änderung!!) entschieden. Der Pflanzenfilter und der Bachlauf werden natürlich nicht so eckig und geradlinig, aber der eigentliche Teich wird so in dieser Form wohl bleiben. Die ganze "Teichlandschaft" wird in die vorhandene Gartengestaltung mit seichten Rundungen integriert. Die Filteranlage / das Filterhäuschen (3,50 x 2,50 m) liegt am Weg und soll dann halbhoch über dem Rasen etc. rausragen und da Schwerkraftsystem geplant ist, in die Tiefe gebaut. Neben diesem kommt ein kiesdurchströmter Pflanzenfilter mit Überlauf / Wasserfallkante in den Teich. Am anderen Ende soll dann evtl. irgendwann nochmal ein Wasserfall angeschlossen werden, aber der hat erstmal Zeit.
Nach einigen Fragen zu Filtern, Anschlüssen, Materialen und so weiter, habe ich mich für den folgenden Filteraufbau (Selbstbauvariante) überzeugen lassen und nun auch entschieden.
Hier nochmal vielen Dank an alle, die mir auch in den anderen Themenbereichen sehr gute und nützliche Antworten gegeben haben.



Ich habe euch die Bilder zum Projekt mal eingestellt und hoffe auf eure Resonanz und weitere Hilfe, falls ich noch irgendwas vergessen  habe und Probleme beim Bau auftauchen. :beten


----------



## Zacky (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hallo ihr alle...

Habe bis jetzt keine Resonanz auf meine letzten Beiträge erhalten!? Ist das ein gutes Zeichen oder eher ein schlechtes!? -


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hi,
nee nee. Wenn grobe Fehler drin wären hätten wir schon gemeckert 

Der Filteraufbau ist so OK denke ich, aber rechne doch mal zusammen was du an Platz benötigst, wie hoch der Reinigungsaufwand ist und besonders was es kostet 

Wenn dein neues Hobby Filterreinigung heißen soll ist es OK, aber sonst 
2 Sipas und dazu die Patronen, uiuiui da kommt was zusammen (ich hatte eine ähnliche Kombination)


----------



## Dodi (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hi Zacky, ein Vorname wäre übrigens nett! 

Zwei Sifi's/Sipa's?
Wir hatten auch eine am Teich in Betrieb, war natürlich 'ne deutliche Verbesserung zu den ollen Bürsten, die wir vorher hatten, aber letztendlich war ich auch nicht wirklich damit zufrieden, denn:

Algen und Mückenlarven setzen die Spüldüsen zu - Du musst sie u.U. einige male in der Woche (Hauptsaison) abnehmen und gut durchspülen/durchpusten - dann wieder einjustieren, dass alles "rund" läuft.

Wenn das über Nacht geschieht, können die Pumpen trocken laufen (so war es zumindest bei uns, da Pumpenkammer gleich anschließend an die Sifi), deshalb hatten wir einen Schwimmerschalter für die Pumpen eingebaut.

Relativ kleine Siebfläche auf den Sifi's - evtl. wäre hier ein Spaltsieb o.ä. besser - Trommler wohl eher zu teuer.

Wenn Du unbedingt zwei Kreisläufe haben möchtest, würde eine größere Kammer mit einer Vorfilterung, aber zwei Abgängen, regelbar mit Kugelhähnen oder Zugschiebern, denkbar. Dann bräuchtest Du nicht 2 SiFis oder 2 Spaltsiebe o.ä.

Und das mit dem Patronenfilter, hmm, ist ja auch nicht mehr zeitgemäss. Da Du noch __ Hel-x mit einplanst, würde sich das eigentlich erübrigen. Lieber mehr Hel-x nehmen, da große Besiedlungsfläche und wenig Reinigungsaufwand.


----------



## Joerg (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hi Zacky,
zu deiner Verrohrung möchte ich noch was anmerken.
Du kommst also mit 2 BA 110 und 1 MA 110 (Skimmer 110) in die SIFI Kammern und
dann in PF und __ Hel-X.
Aus welchen Grund möchtest du denn nach dem PF auf DN 63 gehen und dann nochmal auf 50 bei den Einläufen?
Jeder 90° Winkel oder Querschnittsverminderung bedeutet einen höheren Widerstand und Pumpenleistung.
Die Installation von größeren Rohren könnte sich schnell bezahlt machen.

PF Filter ist Ansichtssache, ich hab auch noch einen Teil damit laufen. Bei ordentlicher Vorabscheidung eigentlich kein Problem.

Bei dem Hel-X Behälter willst du noch mal PPI 30 Matte und oben Zeolit draufmachen?
Das Wasser kommt aus dem PF sauber raus, da braucht es nur noch Hel-X und keine Matte mehr. Um bei Bedarf das Hel-X sauber zu machen ist ein Zugang von oben von Vorteil. Oder man installiert zusätzlich eine Belüftung, die dann das rühren übernimmt.

Sammelkammer ist recht groß.
Wichtig wäre es meiner Ansicht nach, die ersten beiden Kammern oder 1 mit 2 SIFI so groß zu machen, dass ein Trommelfilter nachgerüstet werden kann.

Einige der teuren Kugelhähne, könnten auch durch Schieber ersetzt werden. Werden die nur zum regeln oder selten zum absperren eingesetzt tun es die auch.

LG
Jörg


----------



## koi.sl2006 (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Morgen Rico,

meine Meinung kennst du dazu, bau deinen Filter so und wir sprechen uns in 1 bis 2 Jahren wieder wenn du deine Erfahrungen damit gemacht hast, dann schauen wir mahl was wir noch retten können. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Zacky (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Ein fröhliches Hallo an alle.....


@Uwe

Das mit der Größe des Filters, ja - , ich weiß, dass die Kammer ganz schön groß wird um alles unterzubringen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber ich hoffe das Ganze mit Pflanzen und Deko etwas verdecken zu können.



> Wenn dein neues Hobby Filterreinigung heißen soll ist es OK, aber sonst
> 2 Sipas und dazu die Patronen, uiuiui da kommt was zusammen (ich hatte eine ähnliche Kombination)



Was meinst du damit? Wegen der Einheiten oder der Reinigungsarbeit?


@Dodi

 Darf ich mich vorstellen, Rico. Aber für die meisten halt "Zacky", gefällt mir persönlich auch besser.

Wieso setzen sich die Spüldüsen zu? Ich dachte bislang immer, dass die Sipa-Spülarme ständig bedient werden müssen? Setzen sie sich dann trotzdem zu? Ich wollte sie mit sauberen Wasser aus der letzten Kammer speisen!? 
Die Sache mit einem Trommler - genau! die ist derzeit eher zu teuer.


@Jörg

Ich dachte mir, dass ich die Patronen besser auf einen kleineren Rohrquerschnitt setzen kann und in das __ Hel-X laufen lasse, damit auch kein zu großer Flow im Hel-X entsteht und das Wasser gemütlich hindurch strömt damit die Bakki's Zeit haben zu arbeiten. Das andere war ja noch, dass ich bei 110er Verbindungen zwischen den Kammern auch mit 110er in den Kammern arbeiten müsste, die ja reichlich Platz verbrauchen. Selbst wenn ich mit Reduzierungen arbeiten würde um mit 110er von Kammer zu Kammer zu kommen, brauche ich doch bestimmt auch viel Platz, was zu Ungunsten des verfügbaren Filtervolumens wäre!?

Zu den Hähnen: Ich hatte die Kugelhähne als Verbindungen zwischen den Behältern geplant, da diese unabhängig von den Kammer getrennt und geschlossen werden können. Ist mal eine Kammer irgendwie beschädigt, muss abgelassen und repariert werden, dann drehe ich den Hahn zu und kann die Schraubverbindungen auf der abzulassenden Kammerseite abschrauben. Die anderen Kammern bleiben solange gefüllt. Dann Kammer raus, schnell repariert und nun Kammer wieder rein und angeschraubt. Wenn reparieren nicht geht, dann Ersatzkammer eingebaut. Kam mir vom Kosten-/Nutzenfaktor im Vergleich zu Schiebern mit je zwei Verschraubungen effektiver vor!? 


@Stefan (koi.sl)



> dann schauen wir mal was wir noch retten können.



Ich habe nichts von dem vergessen! Gut zu wissen, wenn es dazu kommt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hallo,
also der Reinigungsaufwand ist nicht ohne bei deiner Idee. Das muss du aber selbst entscheiden wie viel Zeit du damit verbringen möchtest.
Mir wäre es auch zu Fehleranfällig, so wie es Dodi ja schon beschrieben hat. Welches Budget hast du denn für den Filter eingeplant ? 
Denk doch mal über einen *gebrauchten* Vlieser oder Trommler nach ? Was hälst du denn davon ? 
Schau mal hier, evtl. ist da was für dich dabei.

Rechnerisch kommst du ja auf ca. 40m³. Wie viel sollen es denn Letztendlich werden ?


----------



## Dodi (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Nabend,

o.k., danke für Deine Vorstellung, Zacky-Rico! 



> Wieso setzen sich die Spüldüsen zu? Ich dachte bislang immer, dass die Sipa-Spülarme ständig bedient werden müssen? Setzen sie sich dann trotzdem zu? Ich wollte sie mit sauberen Wasser aus der letzten Kammer speisen!?



Die Spüldüsen können sich mit feinem Algenschmodder sowie der nicht zu verachtenden, oft in Massen auftretenden Zuckmückenlarven zusetzen. Daran wird sich auch nicht viel ändern, wenn Du das Wasser aus der letzten Kammer verwendest. Natürlich werden die Spülarme ständig mit Wasser gespeist, doch es sind derart kleine Löcher in den Armen, die sich halt einfach trotzdem zusetzen können. Ist leider so...

Ach, wart mal, ich glaub ich hatte da mal ein Foto mit den Mückenlarven eingestellt - mal eben suchen...

So, hier isses:


----------



## Joerg (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Zacky,
mit gemütlich Wasser durchlaufen lassen, damit die Bakki's Zeit haben ist keine ganz gute Idee.
Der komplette Inhalte des Teichs sollte mindestens alle 2h durch den Filter, damit die Schwebstoffe auch rauskommen.
Damit solltest du mind. 20m³ durchhauen. 
Da in Schwerkraft jeder Widerstand auf die Pumpe geht, solltes du 2X110 er schon als Zwischen Verrohrung nehmen.
Bei den Patronen solltest du dann auch mit entsprechenden Durchmessern rauskommen.
Wenn sich das __ Hel-X leicht bewegt, schadet das den Bakki's nicht.
Filtervolumen ist ja reichlich da, es muss nur noch ordentlich Wasser durch.

LG
Jörg


----------



## Zacky (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hey ihr...

....Danke, dass ihr wieder so schnell geantwortet habt. Ich habe mir mal die Vlieser und Trommler angeschaut und bin durchaus begeistert.  Aber was soll ich euch sagen, die Preise  lassen nur Gutes erahnen, aber das Budget gibt das leider nicht mehr her. Ich werde mich wohl für's Erste mit der etwas aufwendigeren Pflege meiner Koi "-Filteranlage-" zufrieden geben müssen. Aber nicht's ist wirklich für die Ewigkeit und so weiß ich wenigstens die nächsten Jahre wofür ich arbeiten gehe. 
Ich werde das auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten und hartnäckig mein zugewiesenes Taschengeld wegsparen. *@ Uwe* - Das Volumen soll schon bei 40m³ bleiben, na gut der Pflanzenfilter hat auch etwa 5m³ und die Filteranlage etwa 3m³. Jaaaa!?!?, das wird dann wohl doch ein wenig mehr. Ich werd es dann mal auslitern beim Füllen. Mal sehen, was tatsächlich Gesamt ist. Ich berichte dann... *@ Jörg* - also 2 x 110er, OK!


----------



## Joerg (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Zacky,
durch ein 110 er sollte in Schwerkraft 15m³/h fleißen, 2 sollten also erst mal reichen.
Jeder Bogen oder andere Widerstand macht sich bei dem Volumenstrom (Stromverbrauch) der Pumpen negativ bemerkbar.
Bei dem Volumenstrom könnte es mit den Patronen schon eng werden - aber kannst es ja ausprobieren.

Die Filteranlage zu warten, gehört zu meinen Tätigkeiten, die ich gerne mache.
Nur für den Urlaub muss man jemand haben, der sich drum kümmert. 

LG
Jörg


----------



## Zacky (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hi Jörg,

wie meinst du das mit den Patronen? Sind die zuwenig oder vom Durchmesser zu klein?


----------



## Joerg (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hi Zacky,
nach deinen Ausführungen wolltest du 1 lfd.Meter (PF 10x10 cm ) auf etwa 1000 l Wasser verwenden.
Bei deinen 40m³ und einer Umwälzung von 20m³/h dann 40 lfd.Meter.

Nimmst du wie geplant Patronenfilter PPI 30 fein, muss sich das Wasser dann durch sehr feine Poren zwängen. Empfehlenswert sind dann zumindest mittel PPI 20 oder besser grob PPI 10.
Da du noch anders filterst auch ausreichend.

Auf deiner Zeichnung sieht das auch noch nicht ganz ausgereift aus. Wasser fließt in den IBC beruhigt ein. Durch die Patronen und dann gesammelt in den beiden 110 er  in die nächste Kammer geleitet. Damit bei Schwerkraft in der letzten Kammer auch noch etwas Wasserstand bleibt sollte dem Wasser möglichst wenige im Weg stehen.

Mach doch noch mal eine Zeichnung in der Seitenansicht.

LG
Jörg

Sollte dann im IBC so aussehen:


----------



## Zacky (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Guten Abend Jörg,

die Sache mit dem Patronenfilter, soll dann wie folgt sein..... Also, ich bekomme ja einen ganzen Meter der Höhe nach nicht in einen IBC rein. Die max. Höhe der Patronen beträge dann nur noch 75 cm. Die Berechnung mit 1 lfd. m auf 1000 l, war anfangs für mich als Größen- / Volumenfeststellung mitgeteilt worden, mit dem Hinweis, dass dies für eine Alleinfilterung ausschließlich mit Filterpatronen ausreichen solle. Aber da ich ja keine Alleinfilterung über Patronen machen wollte, gehe ich mal von 70 - 75 cm Patronenhöhe aus. Nach bisherigen Platzberechnungen bekomme ich etwa 8 Patronen auf ein Rohr und dieses 5 x in der Breite in den IBC, damit auch noch Wasser hinein geht. Habe mir dann auch "Schrödi's Koirechner" zu Gemüte geführt und habe mit Hilfe dieser Tabelle eine ungefähre Größenordnung an Filtervolumen (m²-Filterfläche) berechnet. Daher habe ich mich dann soweit für diesen Aufbau mit PF 100% - __ Hel-X 100 % - Pflanzenfilter / Durchlauffilter 30 % entschieden, der rechnerisch und rein theoretsich etwa das 3-fache bei optimalen Besatz abfängt.

Das mit dem Einlauf in die 1.Kammer (IBC - PF), dachte ich mir in der Art, das ich mit den 2 x 110er in die Kammer komme und mit einem geschlitzten / gelochten 110er Rohr einmal ringsum an der Wand entlang durch die Kammer gehe. Bei Bedarf noch ein Auströmerrohr in der Mitte um so hoffentlich die Durchströmung der Kammer zu erreichen, damit alle Patronen recht gleichmäßig angeströmt werden können.

Dann sollten die Patronen ähnlich deinem Aufbau von dem Foto (hierfür vielen Dank) gestaltet werden, also in Reihe und Serie stehend. Nach deinem Einwand (Beitrag #29) würde ich dann die Ablaufrohre der Patronen in zwei, evtl. bei genug Platz - auch drei, 110er Übergänge einbinden und in Kammer 2 (IBC - Hel-X) einleiten und durch das Hel-X aufsteigen lassen. Oben angekommen sollte es dann, wie auch immer!? - habe ich noch nicht genauer durchdacht, in den Sammelbehälter mit UVC überlaufen. Bei dem "Wie" denke ich aber auch schon an 110er geschlitzt / gelocht. Habe gerade ne' Idee ; Kann man denn die Patronen nicht auch quer einbauen der Breite nach!? Bekomme ich dann nicht ein paar mehr in den IBC?!

So oder so ähnlich, war bislang meine Idee. Hoffe, das ich jetzt nicht total daneben stehe!?  Eine Skizze kommt noch die Tage.


----------



## Joerg (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*



Zacky schrieb:


> Habe gerade ne' Idee ; Kann man denn die Patronen nicht auch quer einbauen der Breite nach!? Bekomme ich dann nicht ein paar mehr in den IBC?!


Guten Abend Zacky,
eine gute Anordnung ist hängend. Ich such mal am WE nach einem Bild davon.
Die Patronen werden in eine Platte mit 9,5X9,5 cm Öffnungen reingehängt.
Der Vorteil ist, dass unten sich der Schmutz ordentlich absetzen kann und der Widerstand auch kleiner ist, weil keine Rohre und T-Stücke.

Bei dem 1m / m³ und 2/h werden die Patronen langsam angeströmt. Sind zu wenig da, fließt das Wasser zu schnell darin.

Eine mögliche Option wäre direkt vom Vorfilter in das __ Hel-X zu gehen.

Bei der Auslegung der nötigen Filterfläche bin ich von viel hilft viel wieder abgekommen.
Ist zu viel Filterfläche da, baut sich kein so stabiler Biofilm auf.

Die Patronen also nur in grob und erst mal weniger Hel-X rein. 
Platz zum aufrüsten ist ja noch da.

Aus der Hel-X Kammer geht man mit geschlitztem KG Rohr raus, dass oben Laubgitter drauf hat - damit bleiben die da wo sie sollen.

LG
Jörg


----------



## Zacky (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Ja, Bilder wären gut, damit ich mir das besser vorstellen kann. Ich habe das mit den hängenden PF schon mal hier Forum gesehen und gelesen. Muss nochmal die SUCHE bedienen und recherchieren. Aber, ich denke, ich hätte gelesen, dass diese Variante nicht so einwandfrei sein soll. Aber nun gut, erstmal nachlesen, kann da auch was verwechseln.
Deine angesprochene Variante mit dem __ Hel-X gleich in Kammer 1, habe ich schon im Thread von "ansijusa" gelesen. Da soll dann ja erst bewegtes in IBC 1 und dann ruhendes in IBC 2. Richtig!?

OK, Danke erstmal. Werde dann mal die SUCHE nutzen und bis demnächst. Die Skizze zu meinen Ursprung mache ich trotzdem nochmal. Wer weiß, wie es mal endet!?


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hallo an alle....

Mal kurz reingeschaut und Skizze eingepflegt. So stelle ich mir das vor.


----------



## Joerg (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Mit dem 50 er Sammelrohr wird das zu eng. 
Es sollten dann entsprechend Erweiterungen drin sein, damit du am Ende auf 2X110 kommst.

Versuch es so zu bauen, dass irgendwo ein Loch zwischen den Patronen ist. Dort kann man dann eine Schmutzwasserpumpe reinstellen, um den Mulm abzusaugen.

Was mir gerade noch einfällt sollte sowohl platzsparend als auch strömungsgünstiger sein.
In den ersten beiden 300L Tonnen mit Sipa wär ja noch Platz. Ich hab mal Schaumstoffmatten so zugeschnitten, dass die konisch gut in eine 300L Tonne passten.
Die werden dann quer angeströmt und brauchen keine Verrohrung. 
Dann bleiben beide IBC für __ Hel-X oder was anderes.

LG
Jörg


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2011)

*zusätzliche Frage zu  Hel-X und Filterschaummatten*

@ Jörg...

das mit dem 50er Rohr auf 110er habe ich mir auch schon gedacht und werde das bautechnisch schon irgendwie hinbekommen. Habe ja noch ein wenig Zeit um den optimalen Aufbau, was Platz und Verrohrung betrifft, zu bedenken und zu planen.

Aber mir ist da mal ne' andere Frage in den Kopf gekommen, die ich mal an euch alle richten möchte.

Bei der konkreten Suche nach Filterschaumpatronen und Hel-X bin ich immer wieder auf zwei unterschiedliche Farben gestossen. Es gibt weißes und schwarzes Hel-X, ist aber von den technischen Daten her identisch. Auch habe ich schwarze und Standard-blaue Filterschaumstoffe (also Filterpatronen) gefunden. Auch hier gibt es sie in gleicher Lochstärke und gleicher Dichte. Wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied - außer die Farben!?


----------



## Dodi (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hallo Rico,

meines Wissens gibt es zwischen __ Hel-X schwarz oder weiss keinen Unterschied. Den Filterbakterien ist die Farbe egal. Einziger Vorteil beim weissen ist, dass Du  die Besiedelung besser sehen kannst.
Teurer ist das weisse wohl aufgrund Rohmaterial in der Herstellung, für das schwarze nehmen die scheinbar Recycling-Material. 

Vllt. ist es bei den Patronen ähnlich?


----------



## newbee (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*



Dodi schrieb:


> Einziger Vorteil beim weissen ist, dass Du  die Besiedelung besser sehen kannst.
> 
> Vllt. ist es bei den Patronen ähnlich?




Das stimmt jedoch nur das erste mal, danach nicht mehr, denn gebrauchtes Helix wird ja nicht wieder Weiß.

Du siehst auch nur das eine Besiedelung stattgefunden hat, jedoch aber nicht wie gut es Besiedelt ist


----------



## Joerg (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteiches, Filterwahl etc.*

Hi Zacky,
das ist zwar ein anderer Filter, aber auch schön gezeichnet.
Gut zu sehen, das Upflow Prinzip.

LG
Jörg


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2011)

*Neubau eines Koiteiches in 2011*

Ich grüße alle Teichler....

nun ist der Frühling quasi ja schon da, na wenigstens fast, und wir wollen in zwei Wochen mit dem Aushub beginnen. Wie sollte es anders sein, die Planung hat sich wieder einmal ein wenig geändert. Aber ist ja normal, wenn man(n) lange Zeit hat zum Nachdenken.
Wie gesagt, wir wollen nun endlich anfangen. Habe einen Bagger samt Fahrer angeheuert, der uns wenigstens die Hälfte des Aushubes schon rausgeholt und es dann auch gleich entsorgt. Den Rest machen wir dann in Handarbeit. Ich hätte auch wieder einmal einige kurze Fragen zu den Zuläufen, damit ich sie gleich an die richtigen Stellen in die Wände einsetzen kann. 

Wieviele Einströmdüsen sind tatsächlich notwendig? In welchen Höhen sollten sie eingesetzt werden? Ist es sinnvoll Einströmdüsen knapp über dem Boden zu haben? Wo sollte die Einströmdüse oder die Düsen für den Winterbetrieb (evtl. zugeheizt) sein? Als Standardzulauf für den Sommer wird es mindestens einen Wasserfall oder Bachlauf und zwei Venturi-Einströmdüsen geben. Die Venturi in 10cm unter Wasserniveau?

Ich füge euch noch die aktuelle Skizze zu, damit man es vielleicht besser abschätzen kann.

 

Sobald es was zu sehen oder zu zeigen gibt, werden natürlich Bilder folgen. Versprochen!!


Kann ich an dieser Stelle vielleicht auch nochmal auf meine anderen Themen / Fragen verweisen? Da bin ich leider noch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen!?

siehe hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30266
(Eine Antwort insbesondere zu Beitrag 4 wäre super.)

und hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30503


Ich freue mich über eure Antworten und Anregungen und sage hier schon mal Danke.


----------



## Zacky (19. März 2011)

*Update der Bauarbeiten zum Neubau eines Koiteiches*

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle.....

Heute mal ein aktuelles Update der Bauarbeiten dieser Woche. Da ja das Wetter die letzte Woche bei uns ganz akzeptabel und heute nahezu super gewesen ist, habe wir endlich mal so richtig angefangen. Der überwiegende Erdaushub von etwa 35 qbm soll ja eigentlich durch eine Firma raus geholt und gleich entsorgt werden. Nun bleibt natürlich immer etwas übrig und so haben wir die letzte Woche schon einmal den Grundbereich für das Tiefbecken von der Grasnarbe befreit und schon mal eine grobe Form abgesteckt. Aber auch diese Erde und die Grasnarbe musste ja irgendwo hin. Ich hatte ja im Winter jede Menge Zeit zum Nachdenken und grübeln! Was machen wir wann?  Wo machen wir was hin?  Wie machen wir es überhaupt?  

Die Erde wollten wir nun nicht teuer entsorgen und so musste sie auf dem Grundstück bleiben. Na gut! Und jetzt!? 
Bei diversen Runden durch den Garten stellten wir fest, dass wir einen Pflasterweg, der am Haus vorbei führt, eigentlich nicht wirklich nutzen. Das bot sich nun förmlich an, dort einen Teil des Sandes samt der Grasnarbe zu "entsorgen". Also, eins - zwei - fix, wurden die Pflanzen ausgebuddelt, das Pflaster weg-gestapelt und Sand hingekarrt. Und das war nicht nur eine Schubkarre,  aber ihr kennt das ja bestimmt!? Alles wieder schön glatt harken und gut ist. Na gut,  ganz so einfach war es dann doch nicht. Aber es hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht.

Vorher                                                             - Heute

                                    

Das Resultat dieser Woche sieht dann jetzt so aus.

Vorher                                                              - Heute

                                    

Bei den Arbeiten hatte ich natürlich tatkräftige Unterstützung  

                                    

So weit, so gut. Mal sehen, wann der Bagger kommen kann und wie es dann voran geht. Ich werde euch berichten. 
Bis dahin.......,


----------



## troll20 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Na das nen ich einen Baufortschritt aber mit der hilfe wirst du bestimmt schon beim befüllen sein 
Da brauchst du ja gar keine Hilfe mehr von Leuten die dumm rumstehen, :smoki und  sowie 



mfg René


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2011)

Hallo @all,

ich hätte da mal wieder eine Frage!

Ich beabsichtige in der kommenden Woche die Bodenabläufe und die Rohre schon mal zu verlegen. Die Bodenabläufe werde ich, wie die meisten es machen, mit KG-Rohr verbinden und da wäre meine blöde Frage: Macht es Sinn die Rohre / Steckmuffen nochmals abzudichten bzw. sie gar zu verkleben?  Aus'm Bauch heraus, würde ich das machen um ganz sicher zu sein!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi,
einige verschrauben die Rohre noch, da aber KG-Rohre so fest sitzen habe ich mir das erspart. Und jetzt nach 3 Jahren ist immer noch alles Dicht 

Ps.: Kannst dem Hund sagen er soll aufhören zu buddeln:smoki


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Uwe.

Danke für die Info. Verschrauben mit Manschetten oder wie?

PS: "Hund" Das habe ich versucht, habe ich ihn links weg, buddelt er rechts und dann stets in eine andere Richtung als wir geplant hatten. Ich könnte....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Einfach ne Schraube in die Verbindung und einen Klecks Innotec drauf. Ist ja nur dafür gut, damit sich die Verbindung nicht lösen kann.


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Ah, ok! Verstehe! Na mal schauen, wie ich das so hinbekomme.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Aber wie ich sagte,
bei KG-Rohren kann man sich das sparen meine ich. Versuch mal ein gestecktes Rohr zu trennen. Fast keine Chance 

Aber im Bodenbereich würde ich das Rohr eh in Beton legen


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

@Uwe - Das mit dem Beton wollte ich eh' schon machen. Habe ich hier sehr oft gesehen und ich denke mir, so ist das Rohr auch schon in sich geschützt. Werde ich machen, vielen Dank. Das mit den KG-Rohren habe ich probiert, so gut wie keine Chance. Dann kann ich jetzt beruhigt an die Sache ran gehen.


----------



## Zacky (2. Apr. 2011)

*Projektbericht I "Koiteichbau"*

Eine schönen guten Morgen liebe Teichgemeinde...

Ich möchte euch jetzt mit einem kleinen Bautenstandsbericht zum Rohbau auf dem Laufenden halten.

Wie ich ja schon angekündigt habe, war also nun am Freitag der Bagger da und hat ordentlich Masse gemacht. Im Laufe der letzten Wochen hatten wir ja bereits angefangen dem Teichloch ein wenig Form zu geben und schon gebuddelt. Was sich nun bei genaueren Betrachten als völlig sinnlos war und im Vergleich zum Bagger unbedeutend erscheint. Aber die Arbeit machen zu lassen, war mir echt lieber.

Naja, wir haben jetzt ein "Loch" von 6m x 5m x 1,50-1,80m im Garten. Hmm, man könnte auch Kraterlandschaft dazu sagen, da der Vorgarten einmal quasi umgegraben ist.  Die eine oder andere Pflanze musste kurz weichen, um die riesgen Tannenwurzeln aus dem Boden zu bergen. Da unser Garten schon mal gestaltet war, und einiges doch so bleiben sollte, hatte der Baggerfahrer kein leichtes Spiel gehabt und konnte so keine schönen Feinarbeiten machen.

 So und jetzt mal nachdenken, wie ich das Chaos in die richtigen Formen bringen kann und wieder einen Garten daraus mache. Erstmal müssen auf jeden Fall die Pflanzen wieder rein. 

Ein paar Bilder noch.....

       

....und jetzt aber raus! :cu bis später


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Oh 

das sieht ja heftig aus. Also Spaten in die Hand und los gehts :smoki
Der Boden sieht mir sehr Sandig aus, hoffentlich halten da die Wände und brechen nicht ein.

Aber glaub mir, so sah es bei mir auch mal aus, aber in ein paar Tagen ist der Garten wieder wie neu


----------



## Zacky (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Der Boden sieht mir sehr Sandig aus, hoffentlich halten da die Wände und brechen nicht ein.



Guten Morgen,

da hast du schon Recht und das Disaster nahm auch seinen Lauf. Hatte ich die eine Ecke fertig, rutschte die andere nach.  Aber, ich werde nicht aufgeben und habe dem Loch den Kampf angesagt und werde, früher oder später, siegen! 

Ich bleibe dran und steige wieder in den "Ring", na gut ins Sandloch.

Bis später....


----------



## troll20 (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Au backe, das sieht aber ganz schön pöse aus, da hatten wir mit unserem Lehm zwar die schlimmere Schaufellei dafür standen die senkrechte Wände wie ne eins 
aber du packst das schon und wenn nich einfach ne PN und wir kommen zu ner :smoki Pause und nem Kaffeklatsch vorbei. Hatten sich ja einige im anderen Thread angeboten 

mfg René


----------



## Zacky (10. Apr. 2011)

*Projektbericht II - "Koiteichbau"*

Mal wieder Hallo gesagt...

Heute nur ein kurzer Bericht über die Arbeiten der letzten Woche - Urlaub.

Nachdem nun am Freitag der Bagger den Garten umgegraben hatte, habe ich mich am Samstag auch gleich ran gemacht, etwas Form in die Sache zu bringen. Das Wetter war klasse und ich voller Tatendrang. 

Das sah Samstag-Abend dann so aus.....
   


Sonntag - Pause 


Am Montag ging es dann doch weiter - auch wurde die erste Fuhre Betonschalsteine geordert. Die Grube wurde etwas geordnet, Sand geschaufelt, Flächen geglättet. Ein altes Abwasserrohr, was zur Grube führt, die mittlerweile für Regenwassernutzung frei gegeben ist, wurde freigelegt und abgetrennt. Am Abwasserrohr wurde dann der Regenwasserzulauf der Dachentwässerung und der Notüberlauf für den Teich vorinstalliert.   


Die kommenden zwei Tage erwischte mich doch recht heftig eine Erkältung und die Baustelle blieb ruhig.  Allerdings wurden Mittwoch-Abend noch die Schalsteine geliefert. 
 


Am Donnerstag habe ich mich dann aufgerafft und los ging es. Das Resultat... Einige Schalsteine wurden schon gestellt, der erste BA - von zwei Bodenabläufen - wurde auch schon gesetzt.
     


Die restlichen Tage wurde vorerst nur etwas Sand bewegt und Teile der Schalsteinwand wieder hinterfüllt. Es wurde wieder Platz geschaffen - "Sandbewegungen" - um demnächst die nächsten Schalsteine zu stellen. Bin aber noch nicht ganz auf dem Damm und so habe ich mein eigentliches Wochenziel nicht erreicht.:sauer


Sobald es etwas Neues zu berichten gibt, werde ich mich melden.
:cu


----------



## Dodi (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Wow,

trotz Krankheit hast Du einiges geschafft! 

Viel Erfolg beim weiteren Bau!


----------



## TXLRudi (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi,

alter Schwede :-(

Bin beeindruckt - man, was Ihr alle so hinschiebt, ist schon bemerkenswert. Zacky, wenn Du nix dagegen hast, käme ich mir das Schauspiel bei gewissem Baufortschritt mal angucken - als Mutmacher 

Gruß

Rudi
OHV


----------



## Zacky (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Rudi.

Na klar doch. Ich werde regelmäßig den aktuellen Bautenstand hier einpflegen. Also, wenn der "gewisse Baufortschritt" erreicht ist, sage Bescheid und dann machen wir was aus.


----------



## Zacky (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo und guten Morgen

Ich würde gerne nochmal eine Frage zu den Teichfilterbau aus IBC stellen. Meine Bodenabläufe sind drin und die Ablaufrohre kommen derzeit in einer Höhe bzw. Tiefe von etwa 50cm unter der zukünftigen Wasserstandslinie raus. Kann ich diese dann jetzt gerade - quasi waagerecht - zu und in den IBC führen. Die IBC stehen ja mit der Oberkante später nur knapp 10cm über der Wasserlinie. Funktioniert trotzdem das Schwerkraftprinzip und kommt der Schmutz raus, wenn ich also mittig bzw. im unteren Drittel in den IBC gehe? Ich stehe da irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.

Falls noch wichtig: Die Rohre sind bislang mit einem 30°Winkel gen Oberfläche gerichtet und bisher im Gesamten nur 4m lang. Bis zum IBC kommen dann nochmal etwa 4m ran, dann - wenn es so geht, würde ich die mit entsprechenden Winkel in die Waagerechte bringen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2011)

*Projektbericht III- "Koiteichbau"*

Hallo ihr alle...

Ich möchte mich mal wieder zu unserem Baufortschritt melden. Es geht bei uns alles ein wenig langsamer vorwärts, aber ich hoffe, dass ihr mir das nicht übel nehmt. Als Ziel für die Fertigstellung ist erst das nächste Frühjahr geplant um mit dem Bau komplett fertig zu werden. Denn im Herbst / Winter will ich mich an den Filterbau machen. Naja, eigentlich alles auch nicht schlimm, denn ich habe ja Zeit.

Na dann - In den letzten Wochen haben wir wieder einmal Sand von links nach rechts und wieder zurück und raus geschaufelt. Das Loch selbst nimmt langsam doch eine Form an und die übrig gebliebenen Sandberge werden wieder kleiner. Die Wände sind teilweise schon mit Beton gefüllt und trocken. So konnte ein Teil des Aushubes bereits wieder zum Verfüllen verwendet werden..

Der zweite BA ist jetzt auch drin. An dieser Stelle würde ich gerne nochmal meinen letzten Fragebeitrag in Erinnerung rufen und hoffe noch immer auf eine kurze Antwort. Es antwortet irgendwie keiner.....

Na gut, dann mal wieder Bilder


----------



## troll20 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Zacky,

das wird ja langsam, aber sicher 
Zu deiner Frage, die kann ich dir nicht wirklich beantworten, nach meinem technischen Verständnis sollte es kein Problem geben. Was mir evtl. aufstoßen würde, wäre die Gefahr von einfrieren. Aber ich denke da können dir andere bessere Antworten geben.
Nur werden wohl alle selbst an ihrem Teich liegen anstatt hier rum zu wuseln 

mfg René


----------



## Olli.P (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky,

das sollte funzen, allerdings würde ich dann im IBC selbst noch weiter nach unten führen, so das du unter die Medienauflage kommst. 

Eventuell sogar die letzten 4Meter zum IBC wieder mit leichtem Gefälle nach unten 

Und denk daran Zugschieber einzubauen!


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2011)

*Projektbericht IV - Koiteichneubau*

Guten Morgen liebe Teichgemeinde 

Heute nur ein kurzes Hallo und aktuelle Bilder. Ist nicht viel passiert, aber ein wenig doch. Das Innenbecken (Tiefe jetzt 175 cm) ist komplett fertig gestellt. Am Wochenende wird voraussichtlich noch Beton gemischt und die Schalsteine verfüllt. Ein Teil der ersten Flachzone für einige wenige Pflanzen (Tiefe 75 cm) ist auch schon gestellt. Demnächst werde ich erst einmal sämtliche Verrohrung, also Einlaufdüsen, Zulaufrohre, Ablaufrohre um das Becken herum legen und zum Anschließen vorbereiten. Jetzt ist der Materialvorrat erstmal alle und muss wieder neu rangeholt werden.

*Da wäre auch mal wieder eine Frage:* Die Ablaufleitungen BA und Skimmer liegen ja etwa 50cm unter der Erdoberfläche. Ist es hier ratsam bzw. notwendig diese nochmal zu isolieren? Und wenn ja, womit kann ich 100er KG isolieren. Das gleiche Problem stellt sich mir nämlich, wenn ich den Rücklauf zum Pflanzenfilter lege, in 100er PVC-Druckrohr, und die Leitungen für die Einläufe in 50er Druckrohr. Die liegen dann nur 20cm unter Erdoberfläche und driekt drüber soll ein Pflaster-Weg gelegt werden. Ich hatte auch schon die Idee, dass ich die Leitungen dann auch in 50cm Tiefe lege und dann von unten in die Pflanzenzone mit den Anschlüssen hinein gehe und mit Folienflansch quasi von unten anschließe. Ginge das so oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge!? Habt ihr gute Quellen für Isolierung für 100er und 50er Rohr? Bitte sagt Bescheid - gerne auch per PN.

Hier noch aktuelle Bilder.

   

Ich sage dann mal großes  ud bis die Tage....


----------



## Zacky (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo.

Da ich bislang noch keine Antworten bekommen habe, was echt schade ist, werde ich mich wohl ausprobieren müssen.  Hat denn wirklich keiner eine Idee? 

Ich denke, dass ich die Rohre alle auf mindestens 50cm Tiefe legen werde. Die 50er Rückläufe werden isoliert. Da habe ich auf dem Baumarkt schon Dämmung für Rohrisolierung gefunden. Aber für die 100er gibt es so richtig gar nichts. Ich werde dann wohl die Rohre wegen des fast "Frost-sicheren" Bereiches auch bis unter die Folie legen und dann von unten mit Folienflansch in die Pflanzenzonen gehen. Hoffe das klappt!? Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Worauf müsste ich dann achten? Ist hierzu noch irgend etwas zusätzlich zu machen? Denke da an Beton, wie beim BA. 

Na gut, wenn jemand noch eine Idee und einen guten Vorschlag hat, lasst es mich wissen.

Danke und bis die Tage...


----------



## Dodi (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Zacky,

erst einmal: sieht ja schon echt gut aus, Dein Teichbau! 

Meines Wissens müssen in der Erde verlegte KG-Rohre nicht isoliert werden - wir haben die Zuläufe vom Teich, ca. 40 cm unter der Erde verlegt, auch nicht isoliert. Die KG-Rohre sind ja extra dafür gemacht, draussen in der Erde verlegt zu werden und die Erde isoliert ja auch gegen starkes Auskühlen - ganz anders, als wenn die Rohre oberhalb der Erde verlegt würden. Wenn Du trotzdem meinst, sie isolieren zu wollen, würde ich mir evtl. aus Styrodur-Platten etwas dafür basteln.

Mit Folienflansch in den Teich funzt, aber ich bin nicht so der Technik-Freak.
Vllt. äussert sich einer von den Spezies hierzu noch?


----------



## Zacky (12. Juni 2011)

*Frage zum Neubau eines Koiteiches*

Hallo liebe Leut'...

Da es mit dem Bau bei mir im Moment leicht stagniert, lese ich mich so durch das Forum und suche neues Wissen und Ideen. Beim Lesen und beäugen der Bilder ist bei mir die Frage aufgekommen, wie es sich mit einer Siebpatrone in einem IBC denn tatsächlich verhält.
Da ich von dieser SIPA schon sehr überzeugt bin und diese auch als Vorfilter nutzen möchte, beschäftige ich mich derzeit mit der Frage: Wie baue ich eine SIPA vernünftig ein? Bei mir geht die Planung dahin, dass ich eine Sipa (40-45cm) entweder in den IBC oder in eine grüne eckige Regentonne einbaue. Nun habe ich aber gesehen, dass die Sipa ja lediglich auf dem KG-Rohranschluss gesteckt ist. Der KG-Anschluss ist wiederum in einen Folienflansch eingebaut. Ich halte das für zu wackelig und hätte Bedenken, wegen der Wandmontage mit Folienflansch in diesen recht weichen PVC-Wänden. Kippt die Sipa da nicht runter oder neigt sie sich seitlich schräg oder so!? Laufen dann die Spülarme noch einwandfrei? Ersatzweise besteht derzeit noch die Möglichkeit, die Vorfilterkammer massiv zu mauern und dann mit Folie auszukleiden und dann Flansch und Sipa in die massive Wand zu montieren.

OK, Danke und ich würde mich über eure Ratschläge und Erfahrungen freuen.


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Zacky.

Stell Deine Technik-Fragen am Besten nochmal im Technik-Forum mit einem Verweis auf dieses Thema hier.
Die Spezis lesen vermutlich nicht jedes Thema...


----------



## Zacky (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Danke Annett, werde ich wohl mal machen. Ich wollte nur nicht so viele Themen zu ein und demselben Projekt eröffnen.


----------



## Zacky (9. Juli 2011)

*Projektbericht V - Koiteichbau*

Hallo Teichler....

Auch ich will mich mal wieder zu Wort melden und euch ein kleines Update zum Baufortschritt geben. Die letzte Zeit ist wegen der eigentlichen Arbeit, die Baustelle zwar etwas verwaist, aber ich habe die letzten zwei Wochen geklotzt und doch wieder was geschafft.

So habe ich die Einströmdüsen (3 Stk. - Folienflansche) in die Wände eingebaut und angeschlossen. Auch der Seitenablauf und der Anschluß für den Oberflächenskimmer (natürl. auch beides Folienflansche) sind montiert und angeschlossen.

Hätte ich vorher gewusst, was das für eine Arbeit macht, die Rohre alle zu verlegen und anzuschließen, hätte ich wohl.... 

Jedenfalls war es wieder eine ganz schön heftige Buddelei, die schmalen Gräben auf fast 75 cm Tiefe zu schachten und den Sand mal wieder von links nach rechts zu schaufeln und dann wieder von rechts nach links und hinten.  Aber ihr kennt das gewiss selbst.... und sehen tut man davon wieder nichts mehr...

Nun gut, geschafft ist geschafft und ca. 20 m KG-Rohr für die Abläufe und ca. 16 m PVC-Rohr für die Einläufe sind im Gesamten verlegt worden. Ich habe jedem Aus- und Einlauf sein eigenes Rohr gegönnt. So kommen dann bislang 4 x 110er KG-Rohr und 3 x 50er PVC-Druckrohr bzw. Flexschlauch an einem Sammelpunkt an, von wo aus es dann in die Filteranlage geht.

Einige Teile der Außenmauern des Teiches sind auch wieder gestellt und ausgegossen worden. Die Flächen ringsum sind weitestgehend wieder glatt, sauber und verdichtet worden. Ein kleines Stück Außen- und Innenmauer fehlt jedoch noch, aber es ist ja auch noch Zeit...


----------



## Zacky (8. Okt. 2011)

*Projektbericht VI - Koiteichbau*



Mal wieder ein kleiner Beitrag zu unserem aktuellen Neubau-Projekt. Ist nicht viel, aber ich bin zufrieden mein Ziel für dieses Jahr erreicht zu haben. Das ist auch Teil 1 des gesamten Neubaus gewesen und nun geht es in die Winterpause.

In den letzten Wochen haben wir die Verrohrung bis zum späteren Filterkeller zu Ende verlegt, konnte somit schon den Weg aufpflastern und haben das eigentliche Teichbecken fertig gestellt. Na gut,  bis auf ein paar Sack Beton / Zement die noch fehlen um die restlichen Schalsteine zu füllen.

Das Becken hat nun abschließend eine Größe von ca. 25,70 m Umlauf, eine Fläche von ca. 58,5 qm, die max. Wassertiefe beträgt dann 1,75 m. Das Volumen habe ich noch nicht berechnen wollen. 

Ich will euch natürlich nicht die aktuellen Bilder vorenthalten.

       

Jetzt werden wir im kommenden Winter den Bau des Filterkellers abschließend planen und den Selbstbau-Filter hoffentlich auch noch fertig machen. Für den Filterkeller tragen wir im kommenden Frühjahr die halbe Terrasse ab und unterhöhlen sozusagen die Terrasse.

 

Hierzu graben wir uns hier durch (rote Markierung) und mauern dann unter der Terrasse einen Raum von etwa 3 m x 3,50 m. Die Tiefe wird dann natürlich so gewählt, dass man(n) in dem Keller stehen kann. Auch müssen dort die IBC-Behälter (Filteranlage) mit rein und auch knapp über Wasserlinie kommen, da wir ja in Schwerkraft arbeiten wollten.

Na mal sehen, ob mein bisheriger Plan so aufgeht.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Bisher super Arbeit ... nicht schlecht ... aber wenn ich den Zeitraum sehe, wird mir jetzt schon ganz übel.
Ich habe nächstes Jahr nur max 2-3 Monate zur Verfügung ... 

Aber sag mal, warum mit so viel Abstufungen? Wolltest Du nicht einen Koiteich/-pool bauen?

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Mandy...

Dankeschön, für das Kompliment. Der bisher lange Zeitraum ergibt sich ganz ehrlich gesagt auch, aus den Möglichkeiten die zur Verfügung standen. Ich habe stets auch nur soviel Material rangeholt, wie ich an den freien Tagen oder im Urlaub verarbeiten konnte. Auch der Kostenfaktor ist ja bei der Bauweise nicht außer Acht zu lassen, so dass ich hier lieber etwas langsamer, aber auch stetig zum Ziel komme. Es waren auch viele kleine Arbeiten zwischendurch nötig, die dann doch wieder aufgehalten hatten.

Also so lange muss es ja bei euch nicht dauern. Wenn ich die bsiherige Zeit addiere, kommen ich auch auf 2-3 Monate Gesamtbauzeit. Also nicht verschrecken lassen. 

JAAA, und die Sache mit den Abstufungen....., das war dann so; ich dachte mir, dass es dann vielleicht alles etwas gefälliger aussieht und sich besser in die Landschaft integrieren lässt. Auch sollen die Stufen dann als Pflanzenfilter voll ausgenutzt werden, damit ich ausreichend Filtervolumen neben dem normalen Selbstbau-Filter (ca. 2500 l - IBC Filteranlage) ereiche. Auch die Möglichkeiten für die Ansiedelung weiter Teichbewohner soll gegeben sein. In manchen Themen wurde auch häufig geraten, die Ufer flach als Ausstieg zu gestalten, damit andere Kleintiere das rettende Ufer erreichen.

Mal schauen wie es dann später mal aussieht. Ich stelle es mir schon mal ganz gut vor.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Na wir werden sehen wie es aussieht wenn er fertig ist 

Bin gespannt ... der Bau bisher läßt ja ne Menge Hoffen.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (11. Okt. 2011)

*Auskleidung mit GFK!?*

Hallo lieben Forenmitglieder...

Da ich ja nun den Rohbau nahezu abgeschlossen habe, beschäftige ich mich nochmal mit der Auskleidung des Teiches im kommenden Jahr. Hierzu habe ich diverse Firmen für ein Angebot mit Folienauskleidung angeschrieben. Aber ich bin auch über die Gfk-Variante gestolpert.

Ich habe mir auch einige Themen dazu hier im Forum schon durchgelesen. Sehr interressant der Beitrag aus 2007.

Was mich nun beschäftigt ist, kann mir jemand evtl. einen recht genauen m²-Preis für eine Komplett-Arbeit mitteilen? Ich habe gelesen, dass die Gfk-Fasermatten auch auf Sand bzw. auf 2-3cm dicken Zementschichten zu verarbeiten sei!? Wie stabil ist das Zeug, wenn sich doch der Boden und die Wände unterschiedlich setzen? Der Verbund von Bodenabläufen oder Folienflanschen soll problematisch sein!? Wer hat schon Erfahrungen mit Gfk gemacht oder es selbst verarbeitet? 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen!

Danke


----------



## Moonlight (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hey Zacky,

GFK beim Teich auf Sand verlegt, muß wenigstens 2lagig sein.

Schau mal hier:  

http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d1.html

Der ist um die Ecke und absolut Kompetent.

Ich habe mir von ihm ein Angebot erstellen lassen für eine Fläche von 80qm ... allerdings nur 1 Lage. Wir sind, nur reines Material, auf knapp 1500 Euro gekommen. 

Fahr mal hin und rede mit Herrn Behnke ... 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

@-Mandy

Danke, für den Hinweis. Werde mich mal nächste Woche gleich darum kümmern. 


Habe letzte Woche noch ein Angebot erhalten, wonach 1 m² = 66,00 € (all-inclusive) kosten soll. Bin gespannt, was die anderen so sagen...


----------



## Moonlight (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*



Zacky schrieb:


> Habe letzte Woche noch ein Angebot erhalten, wonach 1 m² = 66,00 € (all-inclusive) kosten soll. Bin gespannt, was die anderen so sagen...



Hey Zacky,

bezieht sich das Angebot auf GFK oder auf Folienverlegung?

Das wären bei meinen 80qm ja über 5000Euro ...:shock ... oh mein Gott ... 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

 Da habe ich was vergessen. Der Preis bezog sich auf GfK. Für einfache Folie habe ich auch schon ein Angebot von 19,-€ (all-inclusive) zzgl. Fahrtkosten. Das klingt definitiv günstiger...


----------



## Moonlight (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*



Zacky schrieb:


> Da habe ich was vergessen. Der Preis bezog sich auf GfK. Für einfache Folie habe ich auch schon ein Angebot von 19,-€ (all-inclusive) zzgl. Fahrtkosten. Das klingt definitiv günstiger...



Trotzdem ... für GFK viel zu teuer.

All inclusive ... also auch incl. Folie ... das klingt nicht schlecht. Dann wird es vom Fachmann gemacht ... hmmm. Ich glaube wir müssen uns mal ne PN bezüglich dem Anbieter schicken. Das klingt nämlich auch für mich interessant 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Guten Abend....

Ich will dieses Thema noch einmal kurz hochholen, da es ja auch gleich im kommenden Frühjahr weitergehen soll.

Ich habe euch jetzt mal den Filteraufbau bzw. die Filterfolge skizziert. Das wäre jetzt die Variante der gemauerten Kammern. Der Filteraufbau ergibt ein Volumen von ca. 3,8 qbm. Ich habe jetzt ganz bewusst in diesem Aufbau von einen Trommelfilter abgesehen, da wir das definitiv in naher Zukunft nicht umsetzen können. Die einzelnen Kammern wären jedoch so groß, dass man hier einen TF nachträglich einbauen könnte. Derzeit gehe ich von einer 40 x 35 cm Siebpatrone mit 6 Spülarmen, 2 x 110er Ausgang aus. Die Bespannung sollte dann auf 150 mµ runter gesetzt werden. Die Absicht besteht darin, dann die 1.Kammer als Absetz- und Beruhigungskammer zu nutzen, wo sich ein Teil des Grobschmutzes absetzen sollte. Der Überlauf wird dann mit einem 300mµ Sieb gesichert, was ein Überschwimmen von Blätter etc. schon mal verhindern sollte. In der 2.Kammer befinden sich dann Tauch-UVC und Siebpatrone mit 150 mµ Bespannung. Die 3.Kammer dann noch als Patronenfilter mit 36 Patronen a' 50cm Länge (PPI 30, 10x10cm), die 4. und 5.Kammer soll dann mit je 300-400 l Helix befüllt werden. Am Ende des gesamten Kreislaufes plane ich ggf. noch zwei Eiweißabschäumer.

Da der Filter nun doch eher gemauert werden soll, stelle ich mir auch die Frage wie ich die Kammern dann richtig auskleide. Mit Folie stellt sich das wohl extrem kompliziert dar, da nicht wirklich viel Platz zum Folien verlegen ist. Womit kann ich die Kammern am Besten auskleiden. Habe schon von Dichtschlämme gehört. Diese dann noch mit Pool-Farbe überstreichen oder kann das so bleiben?

   

Was haltet ihr davon? Gibt es ein Alternative zum Helix? Habe ja schon den Hinweise auf diesen Keramikschaum bekommen. Könnte ich bei anderen Medien evtl. eine Kammer Helix sparen? Wenn Helix, welche Größe 14er oder 17er?

Sind nochmal ein paar Fragen aufgekommen und ich weiß auch, dass hier die Meinungen und Erfahrungen teilweise weit auseinander gehen, aber trotzdem interessiert es mich, damit ich dann die für mich beste Lösung finden kann.

Würde mich auch noch über ein paar Hinweise zu meinem Folienproblem freuen. Heißluftfönen mit 2000 W und 600°C ist das ausreichend? Kleben und Heißluftfön? Nahtstellen mit Flüssigfolie (Quellschweißmittel und PVC) nachstreichen? Ich habe von sovielen Varianten gelesen, welche alle sehr gut klingen, aber wie mache ich es fast 100% richtig? Welche sinnvollen Kombinationen sind vielleicht möglich? 

OK, Danke und ich hoffe ich nerve euch nicht mit meinen Fragen und Wiederholungen!?


----------



## toschbaer (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo


Zacky schrieb:


> Guten Abend....
> 
> Ich will dieses Thema noch einmal kurz hochholen, da es ja auch gleich im kommenden Frühjahr weitergehen soll.
> 
> ...



LG

 Friedhelm


----------



## Zacky (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Friedhelm.

Das mit der Dichtschläme geht klar. Aber ich habe gerade mal nach diesem Silolack gesucht. Die sind alle auf Bitumenbasis.  Ist das nicht wieder gefährlich für die Wasserchemie?


----------



## toschbaer (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo,
der Silolack ist unbedenklich- wenn er trocken ist! 

Ich habe auch schon von tripond - flüssige Teichfolie gegraucht - diese ist das gleiche - nur um einiges teurer 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Joerg (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Zacky,
supi Arbeit bisher. 
Wie groß wird dein Teich nun - welche Umwälzrate ist für den Filter geplant?
Du baust ja einen Schwerkraftfilter und der sollte die Menge auch gut bewältigen.

Die SIPA ist der erste Engpas, könnte mit einer 150 mµ Bespannnung schon grenzwertig sein.
Den Patronenfilter würde ich weglassen. Ich hatte auch mal einen und bin nun auf quer angeströmten Schaumstoff in der ersten Stufe gegangen. (Aber nicht mehr lange ;-) )
Vorteile sind: 
- gerigerer Widerstand (keine Rohre mehr)
- bessere Anströmung, da die Durchflussgeschwindigkleit geringer ist
- effektivere Ausnutzung des Raums
- Reinigung einfacher
- günstigerer Preis

Hab die Matten 1m X 2m passend geschnitten und etwas fixiert. Das Feinabsatzbecken funktioniert gut.



Zacky schrieb:


> Habe mir dann auch "Schrödi's Koirechner" zu Gemüte geführt und habe mit Hilfe dieser Tabelle eine ungefähre Größenordnung an Filtervolumen (m²-Filterfläche) berechnet.


Wie kommst du denn auf diese immense Menge an Filtermaterial?
Einen Teil wirst du mit dem Pflanzen filtern. Ist der Vorfilter gut (Bei dir die SIPA) bleibt nicht so viel über.
Die Tonnen mit Material zuzuschütten ist nicht die effektivste Lösung. Da könntest du erst mal teilweise bestücken.

Wo sind die BA in dem Filter. ????? 
Du willst doch nicht mit einem Teichsauger täglich das abgesetzte Material rausholen.


----------



## Zacky (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*



Joerg schrieb:


> supi Arbeit bisher.



Danke 



Joerg schrieb:


> Wie groß wird dein Teich nun - welche Umwälzrate ist für den Filter geplant?



Das bislang berechnete Volumen beträgt ca. 47 qbm ohne Filter und Verrohrung. Die Umwälzrate ist auf ca. 20-25 qbm / h geplant.



Joerg schrieb:


> Die SIPA ist der erste Engpas, könnte mit einer 150 mµ Bespannnung schon grenzwertig sein.



Da könnte ich auch mit zwei kleineren Sipa arbeiten. Sollte nicht das Problem sein.



Joerg schrieb:


> Den Patronenfilter würde ich weglassen.



Da habe ich aber schon den Patronenträger fertig gebaut.  



Joerg schrieb:


> Wo sind die BA in dem Filter. ?????
> Du willst doch nicht mit einem Teichsauger täglich das abgesetzte Material rausholen.



Nein, natürlich nicht. Aber die habe ich mir bei der Zeichnung gespart. Die kommen zumindest in die ersten drei Filterkammern rein. Bei den Helix-Kammern haben wir überlegt, vielleicht wirklich nur ein 160er-200er KG/HT-Rohr in die Mitte zu stellen und dort vielleicht absaugen. Die Böden werden alle konisch ausbetoniert.


----------



## Joerg (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky,
25m³ ist eine Menge. 
Das ganze soll dann erst durch ein feines Sieb. Die Vorabscheidung mit dem gröberen ist schon mal von Vorteil.
Eine SIPA habe ich noch rumliegen, hatte ich letztes Jahr gekauft aber nie eingebaut.

Hast du die Patronen auch schon gekauft?
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten, die Matten auf der vollen Fläche anströmen zu lassen. Optimal sind 7cm/Min, rechne mal nach was du bei den Patronen 18m hast. Um auf diese optimale Durchflussgeschwindigkeit zu kommen, sollten es dann 50m sein.
Durch ein DN 110 er Rohr passt maximal 15m³ die Stunde in Schwerkraft. Der Patronenfilter müsste dann 2 110er Ausgänge haben. 

Die Tauch UVC in der 1. Stufe würde ich noch mal überdenken. Eher schon in das letzte Becken. Was bringt es Teilchen mit UVC zu bestrahlen, die sich später im Filter ablagern. Ich verwende eine kleine normale UVC für die ersten Wochen im Frühjahr - danach wird sie eingelagert.

Gerade in der ruhenden __ HEL-X Kammer, solltest du den BA haben. Schieber zu - kräftig umrühren und den Schmodder ablassen.


----------



## Joerg (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky,
noch mal was allgemeines zu der Auslegung der Patronen.
Ing. Deters hat in Versuchen die optimale Durchströmungsgeschwindigkeit von Matten ermittelt. Die rechenerische Anströmgeschwindigkeit sollte zwischen 5 und 10 cm/Minute liegen.
http://www.deters-ing.de/Filtertechnik/Mattenfilter.htm

Nimmt man die normalen Patronen mit einer Kantenlänge von 10 cm an, ergibt sich dann eine optimale Durchströmung von ca. 0,5m³ pro Meter Patrone. Das habe ich so bei 7,5 cm/Min mal ermittelt. Im inneren der Patrone ergibt sich je nach Verschmutzung und PPI ein anderer Wert.

Die Besiedlungsfläche innerhalb dieser Patronen sollte auch bei einen normalen Besatz vollkommen ausreichen. Du brauchst dann eigentlich nicht noch zusätzlich ein paar hundert Liter __ Hel-X. Den Pflanzenfilter hast du ja auch noch.

Ein Bypass, der einen Teil der Wassers schon vor den Patronen in den Pflanzenfilter pumpt, könnte daher sinnvoll sein. Die zusätzliche Pumpe kann dann auch im Winter abgestellt werden.

Bei mir war irgendwann die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu hoch, die Patronen mussten also alle 2-4 Wochen abgezogen und gereinigt werden. Damit das nicht passiert, sollte die Vorabscheidung sehr gut laufen.

Das ruhende Hel-X hat gegenüber den Patronen den Vorteil, dass man es einfacher reinigen kann.

Zu welchen Zweck willst du denn die 2 EWA einbauen?


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Joerg

Danke für den Link, der war sehr aufschlußreich. Musste zwar den Beitrag zwei-drei Mal lesen um mit den Berechnungen nachzukommen, aber letztendlich hoffe ich es richtig verstanden zu haben. 

Nach deren Berechnung komme ich natürlich nicht auf das gewünschte Minimum an Filterung und habe auch schon mal druchgerechnet, wieviele Patronen ich noch nachrüsten müsste. Bisher komme ich ja nur auf ca. 9 qbm Filervolumen-Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit. Ich werde es dann wohl nochmal aufrüsten und etwas angleichen.

Das mit Bypass habe ich schon so in etwa umgesetzt und soll dann wie folgt aussehen:

 

... habe das Thema auch mit anderen Hobbyteichlern durchgesprochen und dann jetzt diese Lösung für mich als optimal auserkoren. Es ist aber soviel Platz geplant, dass man später bei entsprechenden "Möglichkeiten"  einen Trommler oder einen Vliesfilter einsetzen kann.

Das mit den 2 EWA war so eine Idee, da ich anfangs am Ende des Filters mit zwei Pumpen arbeiten wollte und mir daher dachte, dann kann ich auch gleich zwei EWA bauen. Aber das mit dem EWA selbst, behalte ich mir derzeit noch immmer nur als eine Zusatzoption vor. So richtig geplant ist der Einsatz noch nicht. Ich weiß noch nicht so recht.....

bis später...


----------



## Moonlight (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Rico,

ich hab auch nur 1x EWA ... der reicht. 2 brauchste nicht 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky,
ich habe mir deine aktuelle Planung noch mal angesehen.
Du planst also 2 unabhängige Filterreihen, die jeweils mit einer SIPA als Vorabscheidung beschickt werden. Die erst mit Patronen, die 2. mit __ Hel-X.

Vom Prinzip her ist das gut, aber ich habe Bedenken, dass sich dann in beiden Systemem "stabile" Biofilme bilden.
Da dein Besatz aktuell sehr moderat ist, haben die Bakterien eigentlich wenig zu tun. Die werden sich dann wohl nur in geringer Anzahl an den Oberflächen ansiedeln.
Das kann man bei dem eigentlich weißen HEL-X gut beobachten - es wird dann weniger braun.

Je dicker die Schicht ist, desto wiederstandsfähiger ist sie gegen äußere Schwankungen, da dann nur "oben" was passiert. In den unteren Schichten laufen auch Umwandlungsprozesse ab, die keinen Sauerstoff mehr brauchen. Es wird dort Nitrat NO³ zu reinem Stickstoff N² umgewandelt. Dies senkt den Gehalt an diesem Pflanzennährstoff.


----------



## Zacky (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Joerg...

Habe deine PN auch gerade gelesen. Freut mich sehr... und ich schicke Dir hierzu dann noch eine Antwort per PN.

Jetzt zum Thema selbst:

Die aktuelle Planung ist mir durch ein paar andere Koifans so in dieser jetzigen Art näher gebracht worden. Richtig ist, dass ich jetzt zwei Kreisläufe geplant hatte, da ich nun schon die Patronenträger fertig gebastelt habe und die jetzt ungerne  Ursprünglich war ja eine Filterreihe geplant, mit PF, dann Helix bewegt und dann nochmal Helix ruhend. Nur wurde mir dann auch gesagt, dass die Filtermenge in einer Reihe geschaltet zuviel des Guten sein könnte und ich dann auf Grund der Planung mit Pflanzenfilter das aufteilen sollte. Daher jetzt die Planung.

Mein Besatz von derzeit 24 Koi und einem späteren Volumen von etwas über 40 qbm hält sich wohl erst einmal die Waage. Aber es bleiben ja keine 24..., da ich dann ganz klar noch ein paar Freunde dazu holen wollte. Mir fehlen noch ein paar Varietäten...

Wie meinst du das mit den zwei Biofilmen? Ist das dann eher nachteilig, weil sich die Biofilme / Bakteriensiedlungen nicht miteinander vertragen oder einfach nur, weil die Mengen an Nährstoffen nicht ausreichend sein werden um beide Kulturen am Leben zu halten!?

In der Anfangsphase kann ich dann ja in erster Linie nur den PF nutzen, da über diesen das gereinigte Wasser in den Pflanzenfilter gespeist wird. Später kann ich ja dann noch den zweiten Kreislauf zuschalten.

In der Planung ist auch, dass der zweite Kreislauf (Helix) dann auch den Winterbetrieb übernehmen soll, denn am Ende dieses Kreislaufes kommt auch die Teichheizung mit ran.


----------



## Joerg (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky,
ich war auch mal der Ansicht viel Filter hilft viel.  Durch die Informationen von ein paar Spezialisten, die sich damit wirklich gut auskennen, bin ich nun etwas differenzierter.

Du hast genügend Platz für deinen Filter und auch spätere Erweiterungen eingeplant - das ist schon mal sehr gut.
Die Koi wachsen jedes Jahr und auch neue kommen hinzu. Da will man nicht jedes Jahr den Filter umbauen.

In dem Biofilm gibt es optimalerweise Schichten, bei denen sich die Nitrifikanten oben befinden. Die brauchen Sauerstoff um Ammonium zu Nitrit und dann zu Nitrat umzuwandeln. Etwas tiefer drin siedeln sich dann Bakterien in  anoxischen Bereichen an, die dann Nitrat zu Stickstoff umwandeln können.
Ähnliches findet auch in den tieferen Bereichen von einem Pflanzenfilter oder Bodengrund statt. Unter Ausschluss von Sauerstoff wird Nitrat zu N² und O² aufgespaltet.

Die Option erst mal nur Patronen und Pflanzenfilter zu betreiben ist da schon sinnvoll. 

Ein dickerer Biofilm ist in der Regel unempfindlicher gegenüber Änderungen, da von unten genug nachkommt.


----------



## Zacky (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Morjien Joerg.



Joerg schrieb:


> ....ich war auch mal der Ansicht viel Filter hilft viel.  Durch die Informationen von ein paar Spezialisten, die sich damit wirklich gut auskennen, bin ich nun etwas differenzierter.



Das glaube ich. Deshalb ist es ja so schön, dass man hier die Erfahrungen und Tipps so schnell und unkompliziert erfahren kann. 

Ich war gerade noch einmal schauen, wieviele Patronen ich denn zusammen bekomme. Bislang komme ich auf ca. 18 Meter Filterpatronen, was nicht ganz die Hälfte des Teichvolumens ist. Deshalb habe ich mich ja zwischenzeitlich in der Planungsphase auf das Helix gestürzt, da es einfach effektiver in der Bakteriensiedlungsfläche ist und im Platzverbrauch zum Verhältnis ggü. Nutzen/Volumen steht. So denke ich, nein ich hoffe, dass ich mit dem angedachten Gesamtfiltervolumen auf lange Sicht hin ein recht stabiles __ Filtersystem aufbauen kann. Platz zum Auftstocken ist ja zum Glück noch und die Technik selbst wird auch immer ausgereifter, effektiver und auch kleiner.



Joerg schrieb:


> Die Option erst mal nur Patronen und Pflanzenfilter zu betreiben ist da schon sinnvoll.
> 
> Ein dickerer Biofilm ist in der Regel unempfindlicher gegenüber Änderungen, da von unten genug nachkommt.



Da muss ich dann eben nur sehen, wie sich der Biofilm entwickelt und ab wann er überlastet scheint. Denn ich habe ja nicht 100% Filtermenge mit den Patronen berechnet, sondern eben die Kombination - altbewährter Patronenfilter / Helix. Bin gespannt! :smoki

Das Einizige wo ich mir noch etwas unsicher bin, ist die Frage wieviel Helix in die beiden Kammern sollte. Am Anfang dachte ich an je 100 Liter (ruhend & bewegt = 200 l). *Was denkst du dazu?* Auffüllen kann ich dann ja immer noch!?

Der Vorteil von zwei Kreisläufen ist ja auch, so denke ich, dass wenn ein Kreislauf mal ausfällt (Pumpe defekt, sonstige Beschädigung etc.), immer noch ein Zweiter wenigstens auf einem gewissen Minimum läuft.

PS: Manchmal denke ich, ich bin ein *Denker* bei sovielen Denkewörter!


----------



## Joerg (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Moin Zacky,
die Patronen werden laut Ing. Deters ja pro Meter auf 500 Liter Durchfluss bei ca. 7.5 cm/Min. ausgelegt. Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist von  5cm-10cm / Min. optimal. Kannst dann bei den 18m auch problemlos 12m³ fahren.
Der Vorteil bei deiner Filteranlage ist ja die Vorabscheidung, dann setzen sich die Matten auch nicht so schnell zu. 

Rechne deine Futtermenge mal mithilfe von "Schroedis Koirechner" auf die benötigte Filterfläche hoch. Da ist dann auch schon die Maximalbelastung angenommen und man braucht nicht die doppelte Menge. Es kommt ganz sicher weniger raus, als du kaufen wolltest. 

Dein Pflanzenfilter kommt ja auch noch dazu.


----------



## Zacky (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallöle..

Habe gestern nochmal den "Rechner" bemüht und komme bei dem zukünftig geplanten Koibesatz mit dem zu erwartenden Volumen auf knapp 180 l / Helix 17er bei alleiniger Filterleistung. Da ich ja noch die Patronen habe, benötige ich doch weniger als ich vorher gedacht hatte. Das ist auch nicht so schlecht, so kann ich bei den einzelnen Kammergrößen etwas platzsparender arbeiten und hätte die letzte Kammer als echte Reserve. Oder sollte ich hier trotzdem beide Kammern mit entsprechend weniger Auslastung / Füllung betreiben?

Bleibt doch immer wieder eine Frage offen!?


----------



## Joerg (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*



Zacky schrieb:


> und komme bei dem zukünftig geplanten Koibesatz mit dem zu erwartenden Volumen auf knapp 180 l / Helix 17er bei alleiniger Filterleistung.


Hallihallo..
so kann man sich natürlich auch seinen Filter schönrechnen. 
Um die Bakterien auf 170 Liter __ Hel-X zu ernähren, solltest du dann 650 Gramm täglich füttern. :shock
Ich hoffe deine Koi wissen schon, wie groß die mal werden und die Neuzugänge fressen mit. 

Deine Filterkammern sollten danach bemessen werden, was mal geplant ist - aber nicht die aktuelle Bestückung. 
Nachrüsten an Filtermaterial kannst du dann später.


----------



## Zacky (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallihallo..
> so kann man sich natürlich auch seinen Filter schönrechnen.
> Um die Bakterien auf 170 Liter __ Hel-X zu ernähren, solltest du dann 650 Gramm täglich füttern. :shock
> Ich hoffe deine Koi wissen schon, wie groß die mal werden und die Neuzugänge fressen mit.
> ...




Jetzt bin ich wieder verwirrt. Was meinst du mit Filter schönrechnen? 

Die Filterkammern selbst haben dann ein Volumen von je 500-700 l. Da geht also einges dann rein!? Aber wenn ich bei maximalem Besatz und maximaler Traumgröße nur 100 l je Kammer (lt. Schroedis Rechner) benötigen würde, kann ich doch etwas kleiner (300-500 l) bauen. Oder!? Dann habe ich wohl da irgendwas falsch eingegeben, wobei es vorgegebene Felder sind! 

Irgendwie stehe ich jetzt total auf dem Schlauch!!! Ist das Helix nun zu wenig oder zuviel!? Die Kammern zu klein oder zu groß!?

Bitte mal weiterhelfen. Ich raff es gerade nicht ab....oopsoopsoops


----------



## Joerg (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Du musst dein Zitat mal lesen. 
Die Menge an Filtermaterial was du aktuell benötigst, wird von der aktuellen Futtermenge bestimmt, und nicht von den Koi die du gerne mal haben möchtest. 

Die Kammern sollten so groß sein, dass du nicht in 2 Jahren erweitern musst. Das Biomaterial lässt sich aber je nach Bedarf einfach nachdosieren.

Ich hatte ja schon früher mal geschrieben, dass der Filter sehr üppig dimensioniert ist. Früher hat man mit Vortex, Bürsten, Grobkammer ... schon mal 10% des Teichvolumens veranschlagt.
Aber Volumen ist Volumen, auch wenn es im Filter ist.

In 2 Jahren bist du das reinigen der Patronen leid, dann kannst du die beiden letzten Kammern als Quarantaine Station nutzen.


----------



## Zacky (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

   Der Groschen fällt heute sehr langsam und nur Cent-weise.  Also heißt, dass ich bei aktuellen Bestand den Filter mit der Menge völlig unterfordere. Das haben wir ja schon mal besprochen, stimmts!? Aber im Gesamten ist alles ok, da ich die Filtermedien nachfüllen kann. Scheinbar werde ich dann nach deiner Einschätzung in zwei Jahren den PF raus hauen, einen Trommler mit nachgeschaltetem Helix installieren. (was gut sein mag!) Bin ich jetzt wieder auf dem richtigen Weg....


----------



## Joerg (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Ja, so könnte der Weg sein - Muss aber nicht. 

Meiner persönlichen Ansicht nach, könntest du den Filter auch etwas kleiner bauen. Der zusätzliche Raum, den du vorsorglicherweise einplanst, muss ja nicht von Anfang an genutzt werden. 
Aber Reserven sind auf jeden Fall gegeben.


----------



## Zacky (17. März 2012)

Kurzes Update... habe begonnen den Filterkeller auszuheben. Folie ist bestellt und sollte Mitte April geliefert und verlegt werden. Die Details zum Filterbau samt Filterkeller gibt es dann hier.


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Ich würde bis dahin noch mal in Ruhe darüber nachdenken ob denn der Patronenfilter in seiner jetzigen Form langfristig eine gute Lösung ist.
Den Hängepatronenfilter hatte ich in deinem Filterthread ja schon mal eingeworfen. Schreibe es da auch noch mal rein, damit es besser zum Thema passt.

Die Patronen werden schnell durschströmt. Dadurch kann sich ein stabiler Biofilm schlechter bilden, da Teile ständig weggespült werden.
Eine Nachabscheidung der feinen Partikel nach den SIPA wird erschwert, da die an dem Biofilm vorbeischwimmen.
Um die Anzahl der Patronen und deren Effektivität zu erhöhen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese hängend zu platzieren.
Eine Abdeckung über der Kammer mit 9X9 cm nimmt die Patronen auf. Der Abstand kann dort kleiner sein.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist das einfachere Entsorgen des Filtermulms, da dieser sich am Boden besser sammelt.

Der größte Nachteil für mich wäre noch der hohe Strömungswiderstand. Dieser entsteht in den Reduzierungen und den vielen T-Stücken.
Bei einem reinen Schwerkraftsystem, kann das ein großer Nachteil sein.


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2012)

*Aktuelles zum Neubau eines Koiteich*

Hallo Leut's...

Wie im anderen Thread der aktuelle Bautenstand zum Filterkellerbau zu sehen, hier nur eine kurze Aktualisierung mit Fotos.

Filterkellerbau läuft....

 

...aber auch der Teichbau selbst wurde fortgeführt und damit begonnen die Wände zu verputzen

   

langsam,aber sicher wird's... :freu


----------



## Zacky (16. Apr. 2012)

*Kurze Meldung - Neubau Koiteich*

:freu eigentlich ohne viel Worte...

  
Sonntag-Nachmittag das Vlies 320gr. - ca. 120-130 qm verlegt                     

 
Montag - quasi heute Folienbauer vor Ort gewesen - ca. 120 qm - 1,5mm PVC - vor Ort verlegt und verschweißt


----------



## Joerg (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*


----------



## hinoon (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Es wird

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Doc (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Darf man fragen, wie teuer das Folien verschweißen war? ... Hab da so meine Bedenken in Hinsicht auf meinen Umbau 

Sieht aber TOP aus!


----------



## Moonlight (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...dass ich bei aktuellen Bestand den Filter mit der Menge völlig unterfordere.



Kannst ja paar Koi von mir über den Sommer haben ... leihweise 

Sieht Klasse aus ... nun noch Wasser marsch ...

Mandy


----------



## Bertie (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Also das Projekt ist schon der Hammer.   So was in der Richtung hab ich mir auch vorgestellt. Aber langsam kommen mir Bedenken was die Kosten an belangt.  
Blöde Frage, ich kann verstehen wenn du nicht drauf antworten magst. Was gibst du für den ganzen Spass denn aus ?   Also ne ca Angabe reicht völlig.  

Danke


----------



## Zacky (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

@Mandy - Hallo Du und vielen Dank

Das mit den leihweisen Fischen ist ja lieb gemeint, aber ich denke, dass dein Projekt eher fertig sein wird, als meine Baustelle. Du weißt doch, was ich noch alles machen muss...bzw. möchte...

@Bertie - Hallo Bertie



Bertie schrieb:


> Also das Projekt ist schon der Hammer.   So was in der Richtung hab ich mir auch vorgestellt.



Dankeschön...

Ich kann Dir nur raten, dann lass Dich nicht vom Kurs abbringen. Setze das um, was du Dir vorstellst und baue es so wie Du es haben möchtest, denn später umbauen ist eher schwierig. Aber ich denke auch, dass man immer wieder neue Ideen hat, was einen kleineren Um- oder Ausbau zur Folge hat. 



Bertie schrieb:


> Aber langsam kommen mir Bedenken was die Kosten an belangt.   Blöde Frage, ich kann verstehen wenn du nicht drauf antworten magst. Was gibst du für den ganzen Spass denn aus ?   Also ne ca Angabe reicht völlig.   Danke



Blöde Fragen gibt es nicht, .... 

Das so ein Teichprojekt ganz schön kostet, ist bestimmt jedem klar. Wir haben dazu das Projekt jetzt über 2 Jahre gezogen und so die Kosten halbwegs überschaubar gehalten. Wir haben stets nur so Material gekauft, wie es die Finanzen erlaubt hatten oder es gute Angebote gab. Immer wieder etwas sparen und dann aber... Denn viele Posten sind nur "teuer", weil sie alle auf einmal erledigt und bezahlt werden mussten.

Wir haben recht viel alleine geschaffen und so meist nur den Materialkostenanteil getragen. Der grobe Bodenaushub durch eine Firma zum Anfang waren z.Bsp. 1000,-€. Die Betonschalungsteine kosten das Stk. ca. 2,50-3,00 €, dazu Beton / Zement, je Sack auch gut 2,50 €. ~ 2500,-€. Einer der größten Posten waren jetzt wieder die Folienarbeiten samt Material, gute ~ 2300,-€.

Alles andere an Kleinteilen läppert sich natürlich auch zusammen, aber eben nicht alles auf einmal...:beten

Ich schätze mal, dass ich am Ende, also wirklich am Ende, so in 2013 - mit Pflanzen, Deko, Kies, Technik, Filterkeller u.s.w. bei knapp 7500,- bleiben werde. Hoffe ich zumindest...

Ich habe ja noch Zeit...


----------



## Moonlight (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Wie jetzt, du willst erst nächstes jahr fertig werden? ach du heilige madonna, ich muß das in paar wochen hin kriegen  meine bodenarbeiten beginnen am montag. ich hab urlaub, kannst also gerne zum schippen rum kommen. . . damit du nicht aus der übung kommst und ich mich nicht verausgabe, grins. weißt ja wo ich wohne . . .


----------



## Zacky (31. Mai 2012)

*Mal was Aktuelles*

Nur mal ein kurzes Update, damit ihr nicht denkt, ich mach nur Pause...

Habe die letzten Wochen überwiegend am Filterkeller gebaut und so nicht viel am eigentlichen Teich machen können. Die Folie ist ja seit Wochen drin, habe die erste Pflanzzone vor ein paar Wochen mit Granitsteinen verfeinert. Ein wenig Wasser lief die Tage auch immer mal wieder ein und Stand heute sind glatte 17000 l bei knapp 1,10 m Wassertiefe. Bin gespannt, wieviel Liter es am Ende wirklich sind.  

Am Dienstag spontan Kies beim Baustoffhändler geordert und heute kam die erste Fuhre Kies 8/16 (1,8 t - angeblich 1 qbm - na ich weiß ja nicht) für die unterste Pflanzenzone. Das natürlich gleich wieder eingebracht und Wasser aufgefüllt. Ach ja, die Ufermatte ist auch schon drin. So langsam nimmt das Ganze eine gewisse Form an und ein Ende lässt sich auch erahnen.

Jetzt noch schnell die Bilder...


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hammer 
Sieht einfach nur genial aus ...

*Teichtreffen bei Dir, ich bring auch Badesachen mit*
Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Na wird doch !
Kann ich ja am 15.06 anbaden kommen ! 
Mit Mandy und den TT  -Regio kommst auch nicht weiter ! 
Sie will bestimmt uns nicht in Ihren Garten haben , sonst gibt es bestimmt den einen oder anderen Spruch ! Da sagte sie lieber mal gleich garnüscht´s ! 
Aber jetzt [URL="http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/wieviel-m-ist-1-tonne-kies-1836mm--"]hier[/URL] zum Thema Kies -m3 = Gewicht .
LG Andre
Mandy war schneller und dann doch was zum Thema TT-Regio !
Grosses planschen bei Zacky !


----------



## Zacky (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi ihr Zwei...

@ Mandy - Danke  - übrigens habe ich eine Brille zum Lesen, dann kann ich auch das klein-gedruckte lesen... 

@ Andre - Danke und mach mal keinen Quatsch, Du... Treffen bei Mandy war zuerst unsere Idee, da kann sie sich noch so bock-beinig stellen, das packen wir schon... stimmts...


----------



## Andre 69 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Jupp !
Jetzt schwör´n wir uns ein ! .............
Mandy wir kommen !!! 
LG Andre


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Ihr gemeines hinterhältiges volk, so was hinter meinem rücken abzukaspern :evil . . . ich hab keine zeit und nicht die örtlichkeit für ein region. tt (nur chaos, das unkraut hat die blumen gekillt, rasen kniehoch etc.). mein mann sagt nächstes jahr . . . eher nicht und da stimme ich ihm zu. also überlegt es euch, würfelt es aus, zieht streichhölzer o.ä., bei zacky oder andre. . . aber nicht bei mir! und das ist mein letztes wort.


----------



## MaFF (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Sieht richtig gut aus. 

Ich glaube ich muss mal durch Städtchen fahren und den Teich suchen. 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mal was Aktuelles*

Hi Zacky.


Zacky schrieb:


> Jetzt noch schnell die Bilder...


Eben erst die Bilder gesehen. 
Sehr schick! Sieht toll aus.

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky
Pass bloss uff !
Siehe [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/24/]hier[/URL]!
LG Andre


----------



## koile (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky !
Alle ACHTUNG  super Teich !
VLG Gerd


----------



## Zacky (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Danke euch für den Zuspruch, freut mich sehr und motiviert doch wieder...

@ MaFF (Marcel) - wenn Dir das Suchen dann zu lange dauert, meld Dich ... kein Problem :smoki

@ Andre -  - da habe ich aber ganz schon was los getreten bei ihr... muss mich wieder einkratzen


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Mußte nicht ... hab Dich auch so lieb 

Also TT bei Dir?

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*



> @ MaFF (Marcel) - wenn Dir das Suchen dann zu lange dauert, meld Dich ... kein Problem



Es muss ein Dörfchen/Stadtteil am Rand sein.


----------



## Zacky (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

@-MaFF


----------



## Zacky (7. Juni 2012)

*Ich nenne es mal Tagebucheintrag...*

Hallo liebe Community...

ich nenne diesen Beitrag einfach mal Tagebucheintrag, obwohl ich ja nicht wirklich eines führe, aber diese Information möchte ich den Interressierten nicht vorenthalten. Nachdem wir die letzten Tage immer wieder den Teich ein wenig mehr aufgefüllt haben, musste ich die letzten zwei Tage jedoch wieder Wasserverluste im Teich feststellen. :evil

Ich dachte erst daran, dass sich die Ufermatte voll gesaugt hat, was aber nach eingehender Prüfung ja nun gar nicht stimmte. Dann habe ich bei meinen täglichen Gartenrunden einen feuchten Fleck im Bereich des Filterkellers festgestellt. :?

Nun dachte ich mir, "OK, das geht ja so auch nicht, denn soviel Regen war es die Tage doch nicht gewesen, dass das Wasser so lange an einer Stelle steht. Auch war ringsum alles trocken. 

Also gut, 1 und 1 zusammengezählt, ergibt 2 - ich weiß , und der Überzeugung gewesen, dass irgendwo ein Leck ist. Ich hatte die Vermutung angestellt, dass es sich hierbei um eine Klebestelle an den PVC-Druckrohren handelt, da der Wasserstand auf entsprechenden Niveau war und dann abfiel.

Heute also gebuddelt um die Leckage zu finden und siehe da.... die PVC-Druckrohre waren es nicht. Weiter in die Tiefe gebuddelt, wo dann ja auch die Rohre der Teichabläufe liegen und fündig geworden... an einer KG-Steckmuffe des Sietenablaufrohres lief das Wasser raus. 

Wie bekomme ich das nun wieder hin? Alles ringsum frei gelegt und geschaut, was machbar ist!?  Viele Optionen gab es nicht, da die Rohre auch stramm im Boden liegen und natürlich teilweise vom Sand umgeben sind. Innotec war jetzt die Lösung und das klappte auch mehr oder weniger gut. Das Rankommen war eigentlich das Besch.... daran. Das war dann dicht und dann was!? - da lief aber immernoch Wasser aus einer anderen Richtung? 


Auch alles frei gelegt und auch hier eine Steckmuffe des KG, welche Wasser durchließ. Auch diese mit Innotec abgedichtet und hoffentlich ist jetzt Ruhe. :beten

Ich kann es mir nicht wirklich erklären, da ich ja auch nichts sehe, aber ich vermute mal, dass beim Zusammenstecken die Dichtungsringe verrutscht sind. Naja, man ist halt kein Profi, sondern Hoby-Handwerker und Fehler bleiben wohl nicht aus.

Also will sagen; Vielleicht ist es ganz sinnvoll die KG-Steckmuffen doch zusätzlich abzudichten. Wir hatten Glück, dass es an einer Stelle war, wo wir es zufällig gesehen und dann tatsächlich vermutet auch gefunden haben. An anderer Stelle hätte ich den ganzen Garten neu umgraben und alle Rohre frei legen müssen um das Leck zu finden... 

Ich will gar nicht drüber nachdenken.....


----------



## blackbird (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Zacky,
gerade heute hab ich auf Geheiß meiner Holden mal wieder einen Schluck Wasser bei uns nachgefüllt - insgesamt 1,4 Kubikmeter. Ich hatte bislang eigentlich die Hoffnung, dass der Pool und alle Rohrübergänge dicht sein müssen und es sich um Verdunstung handeln muss, wenn was verloren geht... Bei uns sind's ca. 60 qm Wasseroberfläche und die letzte Auffüllung ist 2 Wochen her. Ist das legitim? 

Toll, dass Du Deine Leckage gefunden hast, ohne den ganzen Garten umgraben zu müssen!

Ich werd jetzt mal meine Bilder durchschauen und prüfen ob ich bei dem, was unsere Teichbauer gemacht haben, auch irgendwelche KG-Steckverbindungen zu sehen sind, bei denen so was vorkommen könnte. 

Danke für Deinen Hinweis!

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Zacky (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Tim.

Ich habe das gerade mal durchgerechnet und dann sind  das bei euch etwa 2 cm Wasserverlust auf die Fläche. Ich denke schon, dass das im Rahmen der Verdunstung liegt. Bei uns waren es ja auf die Schnelle, also so in 2-3 Tagen gute 10-15 cm Verlust. Ich denke, Du brauchst Dir da bei deinem Verlust nicht so viele Gedanken machen, das passt schon.


----------



## blackbird (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky. 


Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo Tim.
> Ich habe das gerade mal durchgerechnet und dann sind  das bei euch etwa 2 cm Wasserverlust auf die Fläche. Ich denke schon, dass das im Rahmen der Verdunstung liegt. Bei uns waren es ja auf die Schnelle, also so in 2-3 Tagen gute 10-15 cm Verlust. Ich denke, Du brauchst Dir da bei deinem Verlust nicht so viele Gedanken machen, das passt schon.



Vielen Dank!
Ich werd den Poolbauern das morgen nochmal erzählen, aber es ist schonmal sehr beruhigend, wenn Du davon ausgehst, dass das im Rahmen liegt. 
Grüße, Tim


----------



## Zacky (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

...einen schönen guten Abend an alle...

Es scheint mir so, als würden wir es diesen Sommer tatsächlich noch schaffen, die Fische umzusiedeln... :freu

*Was gibt es Neues:* Wir haben jetzt auch auf die oberen Pflanzenzonen die Granitkantensteine gemauert, die Zonen mit der Kiesdränage ausgelegt, ein wenig Lavagranulat um die Rohre verfüllt und dann die obere Deckschicht Kies eingebracht. Allerdings haben wir uns um gut einen Kubikmeter Kies verschätzt, denn der fehlt jetzt...  Naja, auch der wird die Woche wohl noch geholt und dann ist das auch fertig.



Zwischenzeitlich natürlich auch im Filterkeller weiter gefriemelt und die komplette Rücklauf-Verrohrung fertig geklebt. Der Elektriker war gestern da und hat uns einen separaten Sicherungskasten samt Sicherungen und die Steckdosen sowie Schalter geklemmt. Also Strom liegt an und es könnte dann auch gleich losgehen... wenn da nicht noch ein wenig zu tun wäre... 

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch die einzelnen Filterkammern mit Folie auslegen - mit Dämmung ausgelegt sind sie schon - und dann kann der Filter samt Teich erstmal einlaufen. Das Wasser hat ganz schön gelitten und ist nur grün und schleimig. Naja, was soll ohne Filter denn auch funktionieren. Die paar Pflanzen die bisher im Teich stehen, sind noch klein und wachsen ja nun erstmal an. 

Sicherlich sind noch ganz viel andere Sachen zu erledigen bis alles fertig ist, aber ein Ziel für den Fische-Umzug ist in greifbare Nähe gerückt.  :beten

Das ist der Stand der Dinge...


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Na das wird ja ... 
Haste auch paar Bildchen???

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Haste auch paar Bildchen???



Hi Zacky, hört sich ja toll an. Bilder sind natürlich heiß ersehnt...

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Zacky (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

hat ein wenig mit dem Hochladen gedauert, aber jetzt weiter oben im [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/132/]Beitrag 132[/URL] ...


----------



## Andre 69 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Nabend
Na wo denn ?
LG Andre


----------



## Zacky (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/132/]hier[/URL]


----------



## Andre 69 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Schummler ! 
Bilder 21:36 nachgeschoben und dann [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/132/]hier[/URL] schreiben !  Nee so nisch !
LG Andre
Kanns ja am Freitag hoffentlich live sehen !


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*



Zacky schrieb:


> hat ein wenig mit dem Hochladen gedauert, aber jetzt weiter oben im [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/132/]Beitrag 132[/URL] ...



Respekt, sieht klasse aus!
Danke für die Bilder.

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Schööön ... super gemacht Zacky 

Das werde ich mir dieses Jahr auch noch live ansehen ... aber erst wenn ich auch fertig bin.
Vorher hab ich keine Zeit für Ausflüge, auch wenn's um die Ecke ist ...

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (16. Juni 2012)

*Aktuelles zum Teichbau*

Mal ein Hallo in die Runde...

Nachdem wir gestern beim TT in Grabow waren, wo wir das Glück hatten, dass wir uns schon gestern in der Riesenauswahl der Pflanzen was aussuchen durften,  war heute große Pflanzaktion geplant.

Natürlich haben wir die heute vormittag gleich eingesetzt und das Wasser auf Endstand aufgefüllt. Nun haben wir einen vollen Teich, nicht nur mit Wasser, sondern auch schon eine üppige Menge an Pflanzen.  Ach ja, reines Teichvolumen im Endergebnis sind jetzt ca. 34836 l .

so sieht es jetzt aus... (leider regnete es beim fotografieren)


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Servus

Das schaut super aus 

Wunderschön


----------



## Zacky (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

...noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelles zum Teichbau*

Wie ... nur 34836l? Der Teich sieht so groß aus ...
Hoffentlich hab ich mich nicht so vertan ... ich hätte schon gerne wenigstens 35000l ... 

Aber optisch ... wunderschön 

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Zacky
Jetzt wird´s doch ! 
Wollt mich nochmal für´s Mitnehmen zum TT bedanken ! 
Wat is ´n los ? Konntet ihr euch nicht einigen wer in´s warme Wasser geht um die Seerosen zu platzieren ? Sind doch Seerosenkörbe Oder ?
LG Andre


----------



## Springmaus (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo,


 super dein Teich !


----------



## Zacky (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

@ Mandy ----> Ich hatte auch mit etwas mehr gerechnet, aber das fehlende Volumen ist den Pflanzzonen zu Gute gekommen. Mir gefällt es trotzdem und es kommen jetzt noch gute 3500 l Filtervolumen dazu. Rein rechnerisch, habe ich dann ja alles richtig gemacht. 

@ Doris ----> vielen lieben Dank, das hört bzw. liest man immer gerne.  Wir sind auch echt zufrieden, dass es auch in etwa so geworden ist, wie wir es uns vorstellten. 



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Wat is ´n los ? Konntet ihr euch nicht einigen wer in´s warme Wasser geht um die Seerosen zu platzieren ? Sind doch Seerosenkörbe Oder ?
> LG Andre



@ Andre ----> kein Ding für's Mitnehmen!  Und ja, es sind die Seerosen die auf den Fotos zu sehen sind. Aber da die Pflanzaktion ja die Chefin übernommen hatte, musste sie auch die Seerosen dann versenken. Leider hatte ich in dem Moment keine Kamera zur Hand. 

PS: Bist also gut nach Hause gekommen!? - hatte mich schon gewundert das gestern keine Beiträge von Dir zu lesen waren.


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo 


> Bist also gut nach Hause gekommen!?


Hab im Garten kein INET ! Und das Handy war der Meinung " Ick geh ma aus der Alte ist bei Hause !" Und ich hatte das Ladekabel nicht mitgenommen .
LG Andre
Dit hät ick gern jesehen "Die Chefin beim Seerosen-Tauchgang !"


----------



## blackbird (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Wow!

Sieht richtig toll aus! Sehr gelungen. 

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallooooooóo !
Was machen deine Algen im hinteren Schwimmteich ? Und was ist vorne los ? Ist Annett schon mit den Koi´s um die Wette getaucht ? Sie macht Pflanzen rein und die niedlichen Fischi´s wieder raus ?


----------



## Zacky (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Andre.

Die Algen im Schwimmteich haben wir zur Zeit eigentlich ganz gut im Griff. Und vorne tut sich derzeit nicht viel.  

Die Filteranlage läuft seit gut 5 Tagen, 100 l Helix bewegt - 100 l Helix ruhend, fehlt noch der PF und die Werte pegeln sich ein, die Schwebealgen werden schon weniger. Bis zum Umsetzen der Kois dauert es jedoch noch ein wenig, denn ich will die Filterung mindestens noch 2 Wochen durchlaufen und einfahren lassen. Die Werte sollten dann schon stimmen bzw. auch annähernd identisch sein. Der Teich ist ja schon seit 3 Wochen gefüllt und sollte auch so langsam ein wenig eingefahren sein. Die Pflanzen vom TT-Grabow haben es auch geschafft, zu sehen sind auch neue Triebe und sie richten sich fortwährend immer mehr auf.

Eure Seerosen schieben auch Blatt für Blatt nach oben. Also kurz um, es wird...

Leider gibt es im Moment nicht viel zu erzählen bzw. zu schreiben, geschweige denn zu zeigen. :?


----------



## Joerg (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Zacky,
ich würde schon mal mit wenigen Koi anfangen.
Der Filter hat kaum etwas zu tun und kann daher kaum einen stabilen Biofilm aufbauen.

Packe mal richtig Mulm von deiner Zwischenhälterung in den Filter rein und etwas füttern.
Auch ein Teil des eingefahrenen Filtermaterials solte hilfreich sein.

Der Nitritpeak lässt sich mit WW und etwas Salz gut in den Griff bekommen.

Das große Volumen kann einiges abfedern und du solltest in den ersten Wochen mal etwas öfter messen.
Die Temperatur vom Wasser passt, rein mit den ersten.


----------



## Zacky (8. Juli 2012)

*Impressionen eines Koiteiches*

Hallo @-All.

Heute mal wieder auch was von unserem Teichlein... der Steg und das Holzpodest am Weg sind auch fertig. Die Sichttiefe liegt derzeit bei etwa 1 m.Hier noch ein paar einfache Impressionen vom Ufer aus fotografiert...

     

Wir haben heute auch das gute Wetter genutzt und die ersten Fische umgesetzt. Es sind heute die ersten 9 Kois in das neue Heim umgesiedelt worden. Leider hat es ein weiterer Koi (Shusui) zwar noch in das neue Domizil geschafft, jedoch schwamm er eine halbe Stunde später plötzlich auf der Seite. Zu sehen war äußerlich nix, war vermutlich zu stressig oder so!?

Ich hatte ihn dann wieder schnell aus dem Teich geholt, in das Reserve-/ Quarantänebecken eingesetzt und leider schwimmt er mittlerweile gar nicht mehr. 

Dem Rest scheint es gut zu gehen und sie erkunden die neue Teichlandschaft in alle Richtungen.


----------



## Joerg (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky,
die ersten Impressionen schauen toll aus.
Das grüne Wasser ist am Anfang ein Vorteil, da die Fadenalgen später kommen und die Pflanzen und Fische das eigentlich mögen.

Tut mir Leid wegen dem Koi. Du könntest die WW in der Zwischenhälterung schon mal mit Teichwasser machen.
Dann gewöhnst du sie langsam an die anderen Bedingungen.


----------



## blackbird (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky. 

Sie richtig toll aus! 
Sehr schade um den Shusui. 

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Sehr fleissig !
Es wird !
Schade um den Fischi ! 
Wo sind die Unterwasserbilder  von der Chefin ? Ick mein die Bilda von´e Seerosen ?
War doch ihr Auftrag ,uff de Pflanzen uff zu passen !


----------



## Zacky (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

@-All - Vielen Dank... und ich werde euch weiterhin mit Foddos verwöhnen...

@-Andre - Die Unterwasserbilder wird es so schnell wohl nicht geben... Aber Seerosenbilder bekommst du noch...versprochen!


----------



## MaFF (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Super Teich. Sieht Hammer aus


----------



## Moonlight (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Siehste zacky, von wegen ich bin eher fertig. sieht echt goil aus dein teich  den muß ich mir echt mal anschauen . . .


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hey Zacky,

sieht gut aus , läuft der Skimmer mittlerweile?


----------



## Zacky (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Jaaaa, stimmt ja. Ich wollte ja noch ein Video für Dich machen...  ...ich wusste doch, da war noch was...  ich hatte schon gegrübelt, was mit dem Skimmer war, als ich ihn unter dem Holzdeck versteckte... 

Wird noch nachgeliefert! Versprochen Simon!!


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*



Danke


----------



## Zacky (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Simon.

Habe das versprochene Video gemacht. Ich hoffe man kann was erkennen. Also bei mir läuft das Teil ganz gut und für mein Dafürhalten auch ausreichend. :smoki  Nun habe ich aber auch eine von zwei 15000er Pumpen gedrosselt am laufen. Ich behauptete einfach mal, dass der Skimmer unter Pumpen-Volllast auch noch mehr saugt... 

Aber schau selbst...

Anhang anzeigen PICT3519.AVI


----------



## zAiMoN (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hey Zacky, 

super Video , leider sieht man nicht viel 

also wie der Skimmer jetzt eingebaut ist,

aber wenn er genug Dreck einzieht kann es ja nicht besser laufen  

ging doch darum das du den Reduzierring genau wie bei mir einbauen musst und nicht in die 110er Muffe steckst ne?

also das Spiel wegen "falsch" herum usw..


----------



## Zacky (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Jaja, schon klar. Ich habe die Reduzi so eingebaut, dass der Kragen nach oben hin offen ist. Also so, wie wir es damals besprochen hatten. Ich wollte mit dem Video eigentlich auch nur nochmal demonstrieren, dass er so herum also auch tatsächlich funzt.

Ich habe das auch mal mit meinen Nicht-Teichbesitzer-Kollegen besprochen, auch wenn sie meist denken - ich bin :crazy - aber wir haben das soweit zusammen erklärt, dass der Kragen für einen gewissen Unterdruck / Sog sorgt, der dann wiederum den Skimmer hinunter zieht.

War das jetzt halbwegs verständlich!?


----------



## zAiMoN (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

jaaa so 50% haha

also wenn er die Oberfläche sauber hält und alles reingezogen wird, dann kann es ja nur passen.. 

bin schon gespannt wie das bei mir laufen wird.. der muss ganz schön viel saugen, ok der BA auch...:smoki

gerade letzte Woche wo die Folie reinkam, 
fängt die __ Birke vom Nachbarn an die sch.. gelben Blätter und anderen Dreck über das "Loch mit Folie" zu verteilen... :evil

..wollten schon Unterschriften sammeln mit den Nachbarn weil die Nachbarn wo die Birke steht nur zur Miete wohnen und das ja so nicht ihre Sache ist... 

aber ist bis jetzt noch nichts passiert, 

Profis würden die wohl fällen für 1200€ so um den Dreh, aber die steht so ungünstig nah an den anderen Häusern irgendwas muss mal passieren... 

obwohl es jetzt nicht so schlimm war, habe früher immer alles rausgefischt, war nur "nervig", also Skimmer und BA werden wohl gut ausgelastet sein wenn sie richtig funktionieren...


----------



## Zacky (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*


----------



## käptniglo (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

top teich. 

sieht aber wirklich nach mehr als  34836l aus. vielleicht ist deine wasseruhr nur kaputt. ;-)

guido


----------



## Zacky (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Danke Guido...  das kann schon sein  - zwischendurch stand sie auch still, als wir Teichwasser umgepumpt hatten, denn da waren dann Algen im Zählwerk gefangen...:evil

aber so ganz genau, kann ich das auch gar nicht mehr sagen... wir hatten beim Nachfüllen, als der Filter lief und so, dann auch schon wieder 5600 l zu stehen, wobei der Filter schon ca. 3500 l aufgenommen hatte, aber so im Groben und Ganzen, sollte das schon etwa hinkommen...


----------



## zAiMoN (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

alles für den Teich!,

alles für den Koi !

unser Leben für den Koi!

Koi Koi Koi 




:smoki


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2012)

*Stand der Dinge*

Hallo Leut's

Ich komme meinem Bauende so langsam immer Nähe und habe die Tage noch schnell den "VIP"-Bereich oder auch die "Beobachtungslounge" fertig gefriemelt. Auch will ich euch natürlich den Stand der Dinge in Sachen Teich und Sichttiefe gerne noch zeigen. Wenn man das dann alles so sieht (auch wenn Kleinigkeiten noch fehlen ), weiß man, wofür man sich die Arbeit ans Bein gebunden hat.

:smoki


----------



## blackbird (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Nice... 
Very very nice!

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Mensch Zacky,

der ist wirklich super schön geworden 

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky
Da haste mit der Lounge wohl gewartet bis ich weg war ! :
Bei Bild 3+4 , wer stand da auf dem Carportdach zum fotografieren ?
Machste den "kleinen Rest " vom Garten jetzt auch noch mit Kies alá Japangarten ?
Dann warte mal ab bis meine Frau da war, dann biste ein Teich los ! 
PS : 
Sehr schön !!!
PS II :
Meine Frau fragt nach der Lehne für die Bank !
Sie hat Rücken !


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo ihr...





Andre 69 schrieb:


> Dann warte mal ab bis meine Frau da war, dann biste ein Teich los !
> ......
> 
> Bild 3 + 4 - na Icke
> ...



Hi Andre...

......so einfach jeht dit abba nisch...

Ich werde deiner Frau das Projekt schon ordentlich schmackhaft machen und dann setzen wir das bei euch ganz ähnlich um! Warte es mal ab...wenn ich ihr erstmal meine gaaaaanzen Ideen noch offeriert habe, dann brauchst du noch das Nachbargrundstück bei euch...

Und die Rückenlehne ... ... Ja, die Banke hat keine!  Dann nimmst du deine geliebte Frau mal schön in den Arm oder stehst wie ein Gentlemen hinter ihr und stützt ihren geschundenen Rücken halt ein wenig. Ich kann mir das schon vorstellen mit Rücken...sie hat ja auch ein ganz schönes Päckchen mit Dir zu tragen.


----------



## MaFF (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

sieht sehr gut 

Vielleicht wird ja mein Wasser auch mal so klar. 

Aber das Grundstück habe ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

...irgendwann, irgendwann...findest du uns...

...Du kannst natürlich auch gerne mal direkt vorbeikommen...dann holen wir noch den Andre und die Mandy dazu ran...und wir machen einen Sit-In bei uns oder wie das heißt...


----------



## MaFF (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...irgendwann, irgendwann...findest du uns...
> 
> ...Du kannst natürlich auch gerne mal direkt vorbeikommen...dann holen wir noch den Andre und die Mandy dazu ran...und wir machen einen Sit-In bei uns oder wie das heißt...



darauf würde ich gerne zurück kommen, wenn es kein Problem ist. :beten


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Oh ja,darauf freu ich mich.    


  edit: das hab ich schon mal geschrieben . . . ist aber weg :?


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2012)

*Mal wieder was aktuelles...*

Hallo Teichfreunde...

Es ist ja nun schon wieder ein paar Tage her, als ich mal aktuelle Bilder vom Teich reingestellt habe. Und da ich ja weiß, dass hier immer alle gerne Fotos schauen wollen, möchte ich sie euch nicht vorenthalten.

       

Die Bepflanzung hat sich gut entwickelt, sind scheinbar auch angewachsen und einige Pflanzen haben auch wieder ordentlich frisch ausgetrieben. Die Fischis haben sich an das "Gewässer" gewöhnt und die Werte sind im optimalen Bereich. Zumindest die Werte die ich jetzt spontan messen kann.


Hier habe ich noch ein paar Fotos aus dem Schwimmteich, wo man sieht, wie die Natur gnadenlos zuschlägt.

   

Aber ich kann euch beruhigen, der Frosch konnte dieses mal entkommen, wobei ich Tage später nur noch 3 __ Frösche, statt ursprünglicher 5, gesichtet habe. 


Und wie das eben so ist, mit dem Koi-Wahnsinn......habe ich auch nochmal zugeschlagen, so dass ich auch im Winter Koi gucken kann...:freu...so sind heute früh ein paar ganz kleine Koi bei mir im Keller in die IH eingezogen...

Ginrin Asagi 8cm - Züchter Hoshino
2 Sanke, 1 Kohaku, 1 Doitsu Yamatonishiki 8-10cm - Züchter Kawakami
2 Butterfly - 1 Kikusui, 1 ???? (weiß mit schwarzen Rücken) 10-12cm - Züchter ?


----------



## Joerg (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky,
schaut immer besser aus.

Die neuen sehen vielversprechend aus. Viel Spass mit der Aufzucht.


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Danke Jörg.  Kannst du oder jemand anderes mir sagen, was der Butterfly in der Mitte (weiß mit schwarzen Schuppenrücken) für einer ist bzw. werden will?


----------



## Moonlight (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Das ist ein Doits Gin Matsuba 

Viel Erfolg bei der Aufzucht ... bin gespannt auf spätere Bilder.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Danke Dir und Bilder wird`s natürlich regelmäßig geben, da ich sie ja im Winter drinnen groß ziehen und für das kommenden Teichjahr entsprechend aufpäppeln will. Bin auch gespannt, wie sich die Sanke entwickeln, denn wie Sanke sehen die jetzt nicht unbedingt aus, aber ich fange ja auch gerade erst an...:?


----------



## Moonlight (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*



Zacky schrieb:


> ... denn wie Sanke sehen die jetzt nicht unbedingt aus ...



Das wollte ich eigentlich auch sagen, aber ich habs mir verkniffen 
Aber die sehen wirklich nicht nach Sanke aus. Paß mal auf, wenn die am Kopf schwarz bekommen, dann sind es Showa 
Der Kohaku ist interessant ... 

Mandy


----------



## stony25 (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hy Zacky,

hab erst jetzt endeckt - dass du auch schwer beschäftigt bist (warst).

Alle Hochachtung schaut ultra spitzenmäßig aus.


Grüße.Andi


----------



## Zacky (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Vielen Dank, Andi... 



Aber wie es halt so ist, Kleinigkeiten gibt es doch immer wieder und fertig wird man wohl nie wirklich...und durch die vielen Infos und das Wissen aus diesem Forum, habe ich mir einiges an Ideen geholt, die es gilt, dann und wann mal umzusetzen...


----------



## Joerg (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky,
gibt es denn Fortschritte beim Teichbau oder bei der Aufpäppelung von Koi?


----------



## Zacky (10. Okt. 2012)

*Stand Oktober 2012*

 Jörg

Beim Teich gibt es zur Zeit nicht wirklich viel zu berichten. Die Arbeiten an der Dekoration der Teichumrandung sind auf nächstes Jahr verschoben worden. Hatte ehrlich gesagt, auch keine Lust mehr und wollte erst einmal nur genießen. Das Grobe im und am Teich war ja zum Glück soweit fertig und die Pflanzen haben auch nochmal einen ordentlichen Wachstumsschub bekommen. Alles in allem bin ich soweit zufrieden. Die Filteranlage (insbesondere die Sipa's) läuft seit dem Pumpentausch für die Spülarme und der neuen (etwas schächeren) Pumpe für den Pflanzfilterbereich recht reibunsglos. Die großen Reinigungsintervalle für die Filteranlage (mit kompletten Ausbau der Sipa's) liegen derzeit bei 2-3 Wochen. :beten 
An dieser Stelle auch nochmal ein Danke an alle Tippgeber zum entsprechenden Thread. 

Im Moment bin ich dabei den Filter und den Teich auf den Winterbetrieb einzustellen - Filterreinigung, Teichboden nochmal absaugen und Fischis auf äußerliche Verletzungen hin untersuchen und die Abdeckung vorbereiten. So im Allgemeinen sehen sie alle ganz fit und gut genährt aus, so dass ich denke, das alles glatt gehen sollte. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja noch ein paar Bilder hin. Wo ist denn nur die Kamera? 

Bei den Junioren lief nicht alles so glatt. Leider sind 3 von den 7 Kleinen in der IH eingegangen. Die Ursachenforschung läuft noch, aber es sieht nach EMS (Energiemangelsyndrom) aus. Ich hatte wohl eine zu starke Strömung im IH-Becken, so dass sie stets auf Vollkraft dem Strom entgegen schwimmen mussten. Jetzt habe ich auch eine kleinere Pumpe zu liegen, welche allerdings noch angeschlossen werden muss.  Die übrigen Jungkois sehen dafür wiederum deutlich besser und kräftiger aus und wachsen auch sichtlich.


----------



## Zacky (18. Apr. 2013)

*Aktuelles - April 2013*

Hallo an Alle...

Nachdem der Winter nun endlich sein Ende gefunden hat, können wir in die schöne Sommer-Gartenteich-Saison starten.

Nach einigen Stunden der Teich- und Filterreinigung ging das "Kraftwerk - Filter" am letzten Wochenende wieder in den vollen Betrieb. Einen 10 l-Eimer mit Fadenalgen konnte aus dem Teich geholt werden, ansonsten fand ich den Teich recht sauber. Der Bodengrund und die Wände wurden noch mit dem Schlammsauger bearbeitet. So konnte noch mal ein wenig Schmuddel aus dem Teich geholt werden.

 Die Koi bekommen jetzt 1 x täglich eine kleine Portion Standardfutter (schwimmend, Ganzjahresfutter) und futtern schon ganz ordentlich. Im Teich ist reichlich Bewegung und die Fische ziehen in Kolonnen durch's Wasser. - schön anzusehen - 

Die ersten Pflanzen haben in der letzten Wochen sehr gut ausgetrieben und wachsen täglich scheinbar um mehrere Zentimeter.  Das Wasser leigt heute bei 14,9 °C und freie Sicht bis auf den Grund.

Am gestrigen Abend haben wir auch noch die größeren Fische aus der Innenhälterung in den Teich umgesetzt. Nach mehreren Wasserwechseln, mit Teichwasser von draußen, haben wir die letzten Wochen dann gestern auch die Temperatur annähernd auf gleichen Niveau gehabt und ein Umsetzen konnte erfolgen.

Die großen Jungs/Mädels haben sich auch recht schnell eingewöhnt und sind von den "Alt-Eingesessenen" den ganzen Abend begleitet worden. Das sah schon niedlich aus, wie die Fische so dicht beieinander geschwommen sind. Es sah schon ein wenig wie eine spielerischen Jagd aus. Heute ist es etwas ruhiger, aber die ganze Bande schwimmt immernoch wie aufgezogen durch das Wasser und wartete förmlich auf Futtergabe. 

Aber gut der vielen Worten, lesen mag sowieso kaum einer, also hier mal die Bilder... 

vor zwei Tagen waren auch schon die __ Enten wieder da...wie jedes Jahr...nur im letzten Jahr "wohnten" sie im/auf dem Schwimmteich...


----------



## karlethecat (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Zacky, 
kannst du mir mal kurz erklären wie genau du den Zaun aufgebaut hast? Sprich der Teil der innerhalb der Mauer liegt? Mir gefällt das sehr gut, allerdings habe ich Bauchweh dass da Wasser drin stehen bleibt in den HT-Rohren (denke es sind welche) ... und das Holz schnell vergammelt. Wie hast du die fixiert damit sie nicht aufschwimmen beim Betonieren? Unten Endkappe drauf?


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Jetzt werd ich aber grün vor Neid ... Sicht bis auf den Grund hätte ich auch gerne 

Aber das ist mir aktuell nicht wirklich vergönnt. Ich glaube ich muß wieder basteln 


Mandy


----------



## Zacky (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Marc.

Ich denke, Du meinst den Zaun um den Teich herum, mit dem Seil!? Gell!? Einen anderen Zaun habe ich ja auch gar nicht um den Teich...man bin ich fertig!...

Wenn ja, dann ist das wie folgt: Ich habe in die Schalsteine der äußeren Teichmauer die HT-Rohre rein gestellt und bis in den Sand darunter geschoben/gedrückt. Die Rohre sind etwa 60cm lang, die Mauer dort 50cm hoch. Dann habe ich die Schalsteine mit dem Beton verfüllt und aushärten lassen. Beim Befüllen nud Verdichten/Rütteln des Beton habe ich Rohrstücke natürlcih noch festgehalten und an manchen Stellen, wo es dann etwas tiefer war, mit Betonsteinreste fixiert/verkeilt, Aufgeschwommen ist da nix. 

In die HT-Rohre (75er) habe ich dann einfach ein 70er Rundholz reingehauen, was bist in den Sand geht. In das Rundholz die Löcher für das Drahtseil, das Seil einmal Hin und Her gezogen und mit Spannschraube gespannt.

Nach unten sind die HT-Rohre offen, so dass evtl. Wasser am Holz runter laufen und versickern kann. Später kommt ja noch umlaufend eine Granitkante als Abdeckung drauf und dann wird alles vermörtelt. Dann geht eigentlich auch kein Regenwasser mehr durch. Bislang habe ich noch keine Schwäche beim Holz bemerkt, wie z.Bsp. vergammeln, da der Pfosten ja recht tief trocken steht und erst dann mit dem Erdreich in Berührung kommt. Soviel Staunässe oder dergleichen sollte da nicht unbedingt entstehen.

@-Mandy. Das wird bei Dir auch wieder, aber dein Teich ist auch etwas tiefer als meiner.


----------



## Moonlight (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Dein wort in gottes gehörgang


----------



## karlethecat (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hallo Zacky, danke für die Rückmeldung. Habe ich kapiert, dachte nur nicht dran dass du die Rohre bis ganz nach unten einbetoniert hast. Das würde bei mir auch gar nicht gehen, weil die Schalsteine auf einem kleinen Fundament stehen und nicht frei im Sand bzw. Untergrund... muss man sehen was ich mache, eventuell einen Pfostenanken auftreiben der in den Pfosten reingeht. Die hässlichen Dinger um den Pfosten rum mag ich nicht.


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2013)

*Aktuelle Teichbilder*

Ich wollte mich mal wieder melden und euch gerne ein paar aktuelle Bilder zeigen. Die Pflanzen sind in den letzten Wochen rasant gewachsen. Es ist aber noch Platz für weitere Pflanzen, jedoch muss ich ja auch erst einmal abwarten, wie sie sich dieses Jahr entwickeln. Die Fische fühlen sich so weit ich das beobachten und einzuschätzen vermag, ganz wohl, aber der eine oder andere Karpfen liegt gelegentlich am Boden und macht ne' Pause. Zu sehen ist gesundheitlich bedenkliches nix. 

Zur Zeit sind viele Blütenpollen auf der Teichoberfläche, wie von den __ Tannen und anderen Grünzeugs ringsum dem Teich. Dadurch ist der Siebfilter (2 x Sipa) jede Woche mind. 1 x dran, manchmal sogar 2 x.  Aber die Sicht ist wunderbar, UVC ist noch immer aus, Teichtemperatur bei ca. 18,5° C.

Nach dem Einsatz von Bio Aqua 5 haben wir das Gefühl, dass das Fadenalgenwachstum zurück geht bzw. stagniert. (kann aber alles auch nur Einbildung sein)

Und nun ein paar Fotos


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky
Das Netz über dem Teich kannste abmachen , deine dicken Koi springen nicht so hoch ! 
Ist ja erstaunlich, die Pflanzen sind vom letzten Teichtreffen ? Und sind alle gekommen ? 
Prima ! 
Dann kannste mir bestimmt auch sagen , was das ist auf dem  4.ten Bild für eine Planze ?


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> ...die Pflanzen sind vom letzten Teichtreffen ? Und sind alle gekommen ?



Na nicht ganz, nicht alle Pflanzen auf den Bildern sind vom letzten Teichtreffen , aber da sind schon im Gesamten einige bei. Aber auch da sind vereinzelte Triebe nach dem Winter leider nicht wiedergekommen. Ich habe mal so überblickt, dass etwa 20% der gekauften Pflanzen und etwa 30% der Pflanzen vom TT eingegangen sind. Zum Beispiel __ Froschlöffel will bei mir gar nicht wachsen. Die gehen immer wieder ein. 



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Dann kannste mir bestimmt auch sagen , was das ist auf dem  4.ten Bild für eine Planze ?



Da sind so viele auf dem Bild! Welche meinst Du jetzt?  Die ganz rechts sind __ Blutweiderich! Dann sind da noch __ Schwertlilien und mal schauen was noch so...


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

UP´s 
Ist mir ja eben erst aufgefallen , natürlich die rechts auf dem Bild !
__ Blutweiderich 
Wenn der bei dir so wächst ...... Du weist, das ich weis ....!


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Auweia !
Ich schon wieder  Hab da mal nachgesehen , bis du dir da sicher mit die Blätter ? Sieht mir aber anders aus ! Liebäugle !


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> ...bis du dir da sicher mit die Blätter



Nööö! 



EDIT sagt: 
Habe nochmal gegooglet 

Irgendwas mit __ Weiderich ware es doch "straußblütiger __ Gilbweiderich" - hat gelbe Blüten


----------



## muh.gp (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky,

wie immer sind die Bilder von Deinem Teich der Hammer! Und dazu pure Inspiration...

Deine Lösung mit dem Zaun/Geländer sieht gut aus. Suche ja noch Ideen für meine Brücke. Kommt in die engere Auswahl...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (4. Juni 2013)

*kurzer Erfahrungsbericht ~ Siebpatrone*

Hallo allerseits...

Wie ihr ja bestimmt gelesen habt, besteht auf Grund meiner Schwerkraftfilteranlage  meine Vorfilterung aus zwei Siebpatronen mit einem Duchmesser von 30cm. Bei einer Siebpatrone hat die Bespannung nachgegeben und sich gelöst (scheint ein Eigenbau zu sein, Schrauben sind u.a. gerostet, Gewebe ist deutlich weicher als die 2.Patrone), so dass hier bei entsprechendem Pumpenbetrieb und Wassernachlauf die Spülarme blockiert wurden, was zur Folge hatte, dass das Siebgewebe sich so schnell zusetzte, das kein Wasser mehr hindurch ging. Die zweite Siebpatrone lief reibungslos, aber auch hier hatte das Wasser dann irgendwann mehr Kraft und drückte auch hier das Gewebe ein. 

Ergebnis: Stillstand der Spülarme! ~ Nicht zu vergessen, ist natürlich auch der typische Biofilm der sich auch auf dem Gewebe bildet.

So habe ich die Siebpatronen quasi 1 x wöchentlich ausbauen und richtig reinigen müssen. :? Ich hatte die beiden Siebpatronen mit je 4 Spülarmen mit nur einer Pumpe betrieben. Die Siebpatronen haben je 1 x 110er Ausgang und am Ende der Filterstrecke lief eine 15.000er Gravity und eine 6000er Gravity.

Aber nun denn, die ständigen Störungen durch die eine eingedrückte Siebpatrone führten zu viel mehr Aufwand als geplant, und blöd, wenn man dann nicht da ist um das Problem zeitnah zu beseitigen. Die Filterkammern wurden leer gepumpt und das Wasser entfernte sich unerlaubt im Notüberlauf. 

Eine neue Siebpatrone mit entsprechender Größe und Pumpe musste her. In der Bucht schon seit ewigen Zeiten einen Händler/Verkäufer ausgemacht, der solche Siebpatronen baut.

Es wurde dann jetzt eine Siebpatrone mit einem Durchmesser von 45cm und 6 Spülarmen, zwei Ausgänge je 160er KG und eine 10.000er Spülpumpe mit gerade mal 85 W. Ich habe das Teil natürlich gleich angeschlossen und Probe laufen lassen.  Alles lief zur Zufriedenheit und die Spülarme machten ordentlich Dampf auf's Gewebe ~ im Vergleich zum Vorgänger... Die Verbindung mit den vorhandenen Leitungen war mit wenigen KG-Winkeln leicht umzusetzen.

Im Endeffekt habe ich jetzt auch wieder 2 x 15.000er Pumpen am Ende der Filterstrecke und arbeite so mit einer derzeit maximalen Durchflussmenge, nach Abzug der Rohrquerschnitte. Beide BA und der Skimmer sind zeitgleich offen und funktionieren.

Einziger Wermutstropfen und da muss ich mir klar selbst die Schuld geben, ist meine zu klein dimensionierte Verrohrung. Ich habe meine zwei Filterkreisläufe nur mit je 1 x 110er Rohr verbunden und das bremst mich ganz sicher aus, wenn ich jetzt theoretisch mit 30.000 l/h Pumpen- / Umwälzleistung filtern könnte. Heißt für mich, ggf. Umbau der Filterverbindungen! 

*Fazit:* Wenn ihr Siebpatronen einsetzen wollt, würde ich euch jetzt empfehlen, nehmt gleich eine größere Patrone mit 6 Spülarmen und 2x160er Ausgängen, verbindet die Kammern mit den Siebpatronen über gleich große Rohrdurchmesser, also 160er ~ je nach gewünschter Umwälzrate geht natürlich auch dann eine Reduzierung auf 110er. Bei 2 x 110er Rohr liegt der Flow vermutlich bei max. 22.000-25.000 l/h, wohl eher niedriger. Verbindet also die folgenden Kammern dann ebenso mit 2 x 160er oder gar 3 x 110er Rohren, damit ihr bei Bedarf immer genügend Flow drauf bekommt.

Ich weiß, dass jetzt Kritiker sagen werden, dass eine zu schnelle Durchströmung im Filter nicht immer wünschenswert ist, aber das will ich jetzt mal außen vor lassen. 

Dazu habe ich auch mal die folgende Website gefunden. Hier ist eine Beispielformel für die Berechnung vorhanden, die vielleicht auch die stetige Frage klärt, Wie lange muss das Wasser durch den Filter bzw. wie groß sollte der Filter dann sein!? Nach der Formel wäre mein Filtervolumen mit der Pumpenleistung im optimalen Bereich. 
*Verweilzeit                              (in min) = Volumen der Filteranlage(m³), geteilt                              durch  Durchflussgeschwindigkeit (m³/h)*60 (min)* Quelle: http://mitglied.multimania.de/koiseite/teichfilte?.html

Ich bin mit der reinen Vorfilterleistung / dem Filterergebnis immer zufrieden gewesen, jedoch ist die Vorfilterkammer trotz allem 2-3 x die Woche zu entleeren, da der Schmutz ja im Filter verbleibt. Das muss man stets bedenken und berücksichtigen.


----------



## Joerg (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky,
vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Schilderung deines Teichbaus. 

Das war bei deinem sehr großen Durchfluss langfristig abzusehen.
Für die Dimensionierung der Filter sollte die Seite von Ing. Deters die Grundlage für viele weitere sein, die teilweise nur die Ergebnisse kopieren.

In Schwerkraft sind für ein DN 110 Rohr 15m³ angemessen. Die Verrohrung im Filter sollte man dementsprechend dimensionieren.

Der Dreck in der Vorkammer sollte möglichst zeitnah raus, da ein Teil der Nährstoffe sich wieder im Wasser löst.
Ein TF kann das ohne zutun von alleine machen. Die sind gerbraucht schon recht günstig zu haben.


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2013)

*aktuelle Bilder ~ August 2013*

...aktuelle Bilder...

...in den letzten 2 Tagen haben wir den Teich mal wieder gründlich gereinigt ~ den Boden abgesaugt ~ dann noch kurz geschrubbert ~ den Vorfilter daraufhin 4 x in 48 h sauber gemacht  um den feinen Schmutz raus zu bekommen...

...dazu einen Luftheber  mit Vliessack rein gehangen um auch den feinen aufgewirbelten Schmutz der nicht den Weg in den Vorfilter fand raus zu filtern...

...das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, denke ich ...Wasserwechsel von ca. 15% war inkl...

         

PS: ...es schwimmen immer noch ein paar Kois im Teich die ein neues Zuhause suchen...


----------



## Joerg (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neubau eines Koiteich - Beginn 2011*

Hi Zacky,

der Teich sieht aktuell echt toll aus. 
Einen extra Vliessack dabei zu nehmen, hat den Vorfilter sicher entlastet.
Was nach einem ordentlichen Filter in einem Vlies Nachfilter noch hängenbleibt, konnte ich schon ausprobieren.
Versuch mal das Wasser aus dem Biofilter, vor dem Eintritt in den Teich, durch einen VF laufen zu lassen.

Mein Teich hat nun wieder Fadenalgen, die habe ich lange nicht gesehen. :shock
Hatte beim WW vergessen die Wasserzufuhr über Nacht auszuschalten. Dabei sind wohl mehr als 50% Wasser gewechselt worden.


----------



## Zacky (28. Mai 2016)

Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder zu unserem Teichlein.


----------



## Zacky (11. März 2017)

_*kurzes Update ~ März/2017*_

Wir haben letzte Woche den Teich wieder aufgedeckt und haben glücklicherweise keine Verluste im Teich zu beklagen, wobei es mir so vorkommt, als würden 1-2 Fische fehlen.  Da aber auch keinerlei Überreste im Teich zu finden sind, gehe ich davon aus, dass es evtl. auch an meiner Senilität liegt. 

Das Wasser ist klar und wir haben das erste Mal mechanisch mit dem Teichschlammsauger den groben Schmutz vom Boden gesaugt, gleich ein paar frische Algennester aus den Kieszonen entfernt und restliche trockene Pflanzen zurückgeschnitten. Aktuell liegen wir bei ca. 8,5 °C Wassertemperatur und das erste zögerliche Füttern hat begonnen. Die Fische sind auch schon interessiert am Futter und haben es nach kurzer Bedenkpause auch gierig aufgenommen.

Im Zuge der ersten Frühjahrsaktion am Teich habe ich auch gleich wieder am Filter gebastelt und den Versuchsaufbau vom letzten Jahr, wo der Luftheber vor dem TF stand und mit dem besagten Acrylglas-Rohr zur Dokumentation verbaut war, wieder zurückgebaut und gerade einfache Rohrwege installiert. Dazu habe ich letzte Woche eine neue Art eines Lufthebers gebaut und erst einmal grob im Freiwasser getestet. Ähnliche Praxistests aus den vergangenen Jahren hatten mich schon überzeugt, dass dies evtl. auch noch eine gute Möglichkeit wäre, wie ein Luftheber aussehen kann. Das Leistungsvermögen schien auf den ersten Blick etwas besser, aber ich habe jetzt auch nichts ausgelitert oder so.
Diesen Luftheber - nennen wir ihn mal Flachkanaldoppelluftheber (FKDLH ) - habe ich jetzt letztendlich für eine längere Testphase am Koiteich installiert und den ehemaligen Luftheber DN 125 deinstalliert. Die offene Steigrohrfläche entspricht etwa DN 180 (gibt's sowas überhaupt) wird aktuell betrieben mit einer Secoh JDK-S-60 (40 W) und diese drückt lt. Hersteller bei meiner Einblastiefe von ca. 85 cm etwa 110 l/min Luft rein. Ich habe hier auch erneut den Versuch gestartet, tatsächlich mit nur einer Belüfterpumpe zwei Luftheber zu betreiben, da meine bisherigen Erfahrungen diesbezüglich ja nicht so zufriedenstellend waren. Ich habe die Luftzufuhr und auch die Austrittsmembrane in den Lufthebern mit Wasserwaage auf eine Höhe gebaut. Auch beim Einbau in die Filterkammer habe ich dies mit einer Wasserwaage entsprechend justiert, damit alles auf einer Höhe ist & bleibt. Am (in die Filterkammer) einströmenden Wasser war gut zu erkennen, dass der Luftheber etwas mehr Dampf macht und sich die Wasserstände in der LH-Kammer sowie in der Biokammer deutlich zum Vorgänger hin veränderten, was aber sicher teilweise auch in vorherigen baulichen Dingen begründet ist.
Egal wie... nach vorne aufgestaut wurden etwa 3 cm und in der LH-Kammer dazu nochmal etwa 5 cm abgesenkt (im Verhältnis zum Wasserstand in Ruhe). Zum Einen ganz gut, zeigt es doch die Leistungsfähigkeit des LH, aber anders herum wieder etwas ärgerlich, da sich damit jetzt wieder einmal deutlich zeigt, dass zu wenige oder zu kleine Rückläufe nicht ausreichend sind. Da bei mir ja aktuell noch immer nur 2 Rückleitungen in DN 110 vorhanden sind, die ganz offensichtlich eben nicht das geförderte Wasservolumen abtransportieren können, liegen die Ausläufe (OK) des LH nun auch 1-2 cm unter Wasser, was zu einer höheren Geräuschkulisse und weniger Einlaufströmung in die Filterkammer führt. Da mir dieser Umstand ja schon seit geraumer Zeit geläufig ist, hatte ich mir ja für dieses Jahr sowieso den Umbau bzw. die Erweiterung mit entsprechenden Rohrleitungen fest vorgenommen, in der Hoffnung, dass ich dadurch den Wasserstand in der Biokammer auf ein erträgliches Überstauungsniveau bekomme und somit ggf. auch den Gesamtflow wieder erhöhen kann.

...nun denn...schauen wir mal, was das kommende Teichjahr so bringt und ob die aktuellen & auch späteren Veränderungen den gewünschten Erfolg bringen...ich werde berichten. 

~ hier noch ein-zwei Fotos meines neuen LH-Konzepts  (Bilder von 1.Testphase: stehend im Freiwasser, Auslauf-Unterkante ca. 7 cm über Wasserstand)

       

In diesem Sinne, nun muss ich aber auch wieder raus in den Garten...


----------



## ThorstenC (11. März 2017)

Du musst nur Entlüfterabzweige als Abschäumer einbauen.
Und dann in der Biokammer eine  15...30..grad Bogen leicht nach unten gedreht aufstecken.

Dadurch entweicht fast die ganze Luft über dem Abschäumer in den Kanal.

Dann blubbert nichts mehr laut.....und Du hast noch einen Abschäumer....


----------



## Zacky (3. Mai 2017)

...kurzer Zwischenbericht Mai 2017...

...es geht schon wieder los... ​(irgendwann müssen diese Bauarbeiten doch mal ein Ende haben)

Habe die letzten Tage genutzt, um mich mit meinen angekündigten Umbaumaßnahmen zu beschäftigen. Wie ich ja im letzten Beitrag schon angekündigt hatte, muss ich inzwingend notwendiger Weise die Rücklaufleitungen vom Filter zum Teich erweitern, damit der LH optimal arbeiten und genügend Wasser ablaufen kann. Als Info dazu - es kommen zwei neue Leitungen hinzu - 1 x DN 110 direkt und 1 x DN 160, welche am Teich auf 2 x DN 125 aufgeteilt wird. Die DN 110 Leitung wird auf den noch bestehenden Skimmeranschluss umgeklemmt und dann als Rücklauf genutzt. Die 160er (auf 2 x 125 aufgeteilt) wird direkt neu in den Teich geführt. Der aktuelle Rohrskimmer kommt wie gesagt weg, dafür gibt es dann einen neuen Skimmeranschluss.

Hierzu habe ich nun das letzte Wochenende und den Feiertag genutzt, um den betreffenden Bereich am Teich freizulegen - Pflasterweg & Holzdeck wieder hochgenommen, Schachtarbeiten stellenweise bis auf etwa 1 m Tiefe - macht ja alles keinen Lärm.  Gestern dann mit Bohrmaschine & Stemmhammer der Betonschalsteinwand zu Leibe gerückt und die Wand für den neu zu installierenden Wandskimmer vorbereitet, sowie die Wanddurchbrüche für die zwei neuen Rückleitungen gemacht. Das ging den Umständen entsprechend noch ganz gut, aber ich kann nicht sagen, dass es einem Vergnügen war. 

Der Stand ist...

         

...und nun geht es weiter... ich muss jetzt noch die Durchbrüche zur Filterkammer machen und werde dann hoffentlich die Rohrleitungen & Anschlüsse verlegen können.


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...es geht schon wieder los...


 ... und irgendwann kommen die Männlein mit der Jacke aus reißfester HDPE Folie und bringen uns in den Filterkeller zum abschäumen


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Mai 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Da mir dieser Umstand ja schon seit geraumer Zeit geläufig ist, hatte ich mir ja für dieses Jahr sowieso den Umbau bzw. die Erweiterung mit entsprechenden Rohrleitungen fest vorgenommen, in der Hoffnung, dass ich dadurch den Wasserstand in der Biokammer auf ein erträgliches Überstauungsniveau bekomme und somit ggf. auch den Gesamtflow wieder erhöhen kann.



Ich bin da ganz Deiner Meinung und werde auch noch einen dritten Rücklauf KG125 von der Biokammer zum Filterteich durchbohren.....
Werde dazu aber mir eine Kernbohrmaschine von Boels (neben Hornbach) wieder ausleihen..


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2017)

Gestern auch noch den letzten Durchbruch in den Filterkeller geschafft. Hat etwas länger gedauert - 24er Schalstein und Stahlstangen   - aber egal, nach 4 Stunden war ich dann trotzdem durch. 

An dieser Stelle liebe Leute & Neubauer ~ überlegt euch ganz genau ~ was ihr an Leitungen und Anschlüssen für Teich, Filter & Technik braucht, denn später umbauen macht zwar irgendwie Spaß, ist aber auch ganz schön aufreibend. 

Heute habe ich dann schon die ersten Leitungen und den Skimmer neu installiert. Der Skimmer ist auch schon wieder in Betrieb. Die alte (Skimmer-)Leitung wurde provisorisch zum Standrohr umfunktioniert, da die Steckverbindung durch KG-Rohr nicht 100% dicht ist. Eine Absperrblase habe ich nicht und wollte ich mir alleine für diesen Zweck im Moment auch nicht leisten. Wie auch immer, es ging bis dahin auch alles gut und das Rohr ist ja fertig umgeklemmt. 

Eine Planänderung gab es natürlich wieder - eigentlich wollte ich ja mit 1 x 160 und 1 x 110 (neu zusätzlich) in den Filterkeller, aber das gefällt meinem Folienspezialisten hier Zuhause nicht so gut, so dass es jetzt ein 200er Anschluss wird, den wir dann auf die entsprechenden Einläufe (1 x 110, 2 x 125) aufteilen werden. Das Rohrformstück muss jetzt nur noch geliefert werden, denn es ist auf dem Baumarkt nicht wirklich Standardware. 

Die neue Verrohrung ist etwas wirr, (und ja, da ist HT-Rohr verbaut, was nicht ganz korrekt ist) aber es passt so am besten...


----------



## Zacky (8. Mai 2017)

...gestern fertig geworden und gleichzeitig großen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht... 


Rohrleitungen für Rückläufe
           

Filterausgang neu - Teicheingang neu
   

Heute habe ich dann mal meine (neuen) Wasserstände gemessen, denn mein Ziel war es ja, die Überstauung zu minieren, was ggf. zu einer erhöhten Umwälzung führen sollte. Nun denn, die Umwälzrate habe ich noch nicht gemessen, da ich schauen muss, ob & wie ich sie überhaupt annähernd bestimmen kann. Was auf jeden Fall sicht- und messbar war, ist die Überstauung - es ist jetzt noch ca. 1 cm Überstauung im Verhältnis zum ruhigen Wasserstand in der Biokammer - auf der Saugseite, also LH-Kammer senkt der Kombi-LH den Wasserstand um ca. 7 cm im Verhältnis zum ruhigen Wasserstand. Die Einlaufströmung in den Teich kann man ganz gut erkennen, der neu eingebaute Wandskimmer zieht auch vernünftig. Ich werde die Einströmung im späteren Verlauf ggf. noch mit Winkeln in der Richtung beeinflussen.

-----------------------------------

...und der Luftheber lief während der Umbaumaßnhamen weiter...diesen hatte ich stets im Teich gehabt um damit für etwas zusätzliche Belüftung und Strömung zu sorgen - einerseits bezog er sein Wasser aus dem Filter und andererseits aus dem Teich...während des Umbaus natürlich nur aus dem Teich, da die Filterstrecke abgesperrt war - das Foto habe ich nur mal hier so nebenbei eingefügt, da man hier auch wieder schön sehen kann, wozu ein Luftheber in der Lage sein kann (DN 110 LH mit meiner Bodendruckdose, 1 m Steigrohrlänge, 10 mm Luftschlauch, Koiro 50 mit 35 W)
   
PS: Es kommt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder ein zusätzlicher Luftheber (wird aber ein anderes Modell gebaut) in den Teich, denn ich fand das gar nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2017)

Hast du da die Rückläufe von 1 x KG160 auf 2 x KG 110 aufgeteilt?
Gute Idee!


----------



## Zacky (8. Mai 2017)

...nicht ganz...  ...ich habe den neuen Rücklauf als 200er durch die Wand gebracht, dann vom 200er mit 1 x 110 weg und den Rest auf DN 160 reduziert, den 160er habe ich dann auf 2 x 125 reduziert mit denen ich jetzt neu & zusätzlich in den Teich gehe.

In der Summe jetzt:

1 x DN 110 in die Kiesdrainage
2 x DN 110 direkt in den Teich
2 x DN 125 direkt in den Teich
Jetzt sind noch 3 x DN 50 als Altbestand im Teich verbaut, wo ich natürlich versuchen werde, diese auch wieder zu integrieren und nutzbar zu machen.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Mai 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Jetzt sind noch 3 x DN 50 als Altbestand im Teich verbaut


Futterluken ! StromDingens ! 
Ansonsten bin ich gespannt , ob auch Mal was fertig wird ?!?! 
Irgendwann,buddelstnenLoch,.......Cheffin .... i


----------



## Zacky (1. Juli 2017)

Auch wenn es noch nicht so lange her ist, muss ich euch mal kurz berichten.



Zacky schrieb:


> Diesen Luftheber - nennen wir ihn mal Flachkanaldoppelluftheber (FKDLH ) - habe ich jetzt letztendlich für eine längere Testphase am Koiteich installiert und den ehemaligen Luftheber DN 125 deinstalliert.



Im März hatte ich ja berichtet, dass ich den neuen Aufbau bei mir testen werde. Nun ja, den Test habe ich vor knapp 2 Wochen dann doch vorzeitig beendet, da ich erkennen musste, dass es nicht ganz so gut funktionierte. (zumindest nicht in diesem Einsatzbereich) ~ *Was ist passiert?* - Ich hatte dieses Modell als Doppelluftheber genutzt und auch nur mit einer Pumpe betrieben. Das lief eine Zeit lang ganz gut, teilweise schon wieder zu gut, so dass ich feststellen musste, das mir diese LH-Kombi den Wasserstand so tief gezogen hat, dass sich der Luftheber selbst dadurch behinderte. Auf Grund des Aufbaus und der Schachtgröße von 6 cm Höhe x 20 cm Breite, ging eine ordentliche Menge an Wasser durch. Letztendlich lief aber nicht genügend nach, so dass der Auslauf zur Gänze +3 cm in der "Luft" hing und am Auslauf eine Überstauung von nochmal 2 cm erzeugt wurde. Das alles führte dazu, dass es zwar lief und auch gut Wasser bewegte, aber nicht ruhig und entspannt aus dem Auslauf strömte. Auch hat sich das gesamte Konstrukt über die Zeit minimal verschoben, so dass eine Seite (wie befürchtet und schon mal angemahnt) mehr Luft bekam, als die Andere. Das hatte wiederum leider zur Folge, dass das Wasser am Luftheber zu einem gewissen Prozentsatz im Kreis bewegt wurde.

Also kann ich an dieser Stelle wieder einmal mehr festhalten, dass das Betreiben von mehreren Lufthebern mit nur einer Pumpe nur unter gewissen Bedingungen funktioniert, was man dann bspw. über die Schlauchdurchmesser steuern kann. Dazu habe ich ein-zwei-vier Luftheber gebaut, welche mit nur einer Pumpe angetrieben werden konnten, wobei die direkte Zuleitung über einen Verteiler, dann durch kleinere Schlauchquerschnitte zu den einzelnen Abnehmern (Luftheber) geleitet wurde. Natürlich sei hierzu anzumerken, dass die Luftheber dann nicht an ihrer optimalen Leistungsgrenze arbeiten, sondern entsprechend deutlich drunter.
...das eigentlich nur am Rande...

Zurück zu meinem Filter und meinem Teich. Ich habe nunmehr überlegt, wie ich wiederum auf volle Leistung bzw. maximalen Durchsatz komme und habe mich für eine alternative Lufthebervariante entschlossen und so einen 200er LH eingebaut. (ein kleinerer war gerade nicht zur Hand ) Der 200er LH-Auslauf schaut oben auf Grund baulicher Gegebenheiten gut zur Hälfte raus, macht seinen Job dennoch mit einer Baulänge von knapp 85 cm einfach nur gut. Anfangs betrieben mit einer 60er Secoh (die stand vorher auch dort am Filter) war das Ergebnis schon gut, aber ich wollte mal so die richtige Leistungsgrenze meines Filters samt Luftheber, Trommler, Rückläufe und so weiter... austesten und habe eine zweite Pumpe angeschlossen, so dass also massiv Luft eingeblasen wird. Wir wissen, dass zu viel Luft auch negative Auswirkungen haben kann, aber so meist ein LH am Limit läuft. Und bei einem 200er passt auch etwas mehr Luft rein bzw. muss auch sein.
Lange Rede ~ kurzer Sinn - mit der 60er Secoh habe ich den Wasserstand in der LH-Kammer um ca. 12 cm gesenkt und mit der zusätzlichen Luftmenge waren es dann etwa 15 cm. Ich denke, damit ist meine Leistungsgrenze meines Teich- & Filteraufbaus schon erreicht.
Ich werde den 200er LH wohl nochmal gegen einen 160er LH tauschen (welcher aber auch noch 5-6 cm oben raus schaut) und mich dann wieder auf nur eine Pumpe (vermutlich 60er Secoh) einstellen und wenn das dann immernoch noch nicht so läuft, den Luftheber entsprechend tiefer setzen. Das bedeutet aber wieder etwas Filterumbauarbeit...  ...man wird halt nie so richtig fertig, glaube ich.

Schlussendlich kann ich jedoch festhalten, dass jetzt durch den 200er und den Zu- & Umbauten der Rückläufe eine scheinbar recht hohe Umwälzung gefahren werden kann. Das Wasser ist mittlerweile auch wieder sehr gut aufgeklart, reichlich grober Schmutz ist durch den TF abgefangen worden und die Strömung im Teich sieht gut aus. Habe letztens so gar wieder feststellen müssen, dass sich die Algen am Teichgrund nur noch direkt zwischen den Bodenabläufen sammeln - ich weiß, dazwischen ist nicht Sinn der Sache - was mich zu der Erkenntnis verleitet, dass man wahrscheinlich mehrere BA doch besser relativ dicht beieinander mittig im Teich einbaut und nicht unbedingt gleichmäßig am Teichgrund verteilt. Wenn jetzt Einige sagen werden "das weiß man doch vorher" - gut, ok - ich wusste es damals nicht und mir wurde es damals auch nicht so geraten. 

...heute ist wieder viel Text - Sorry ...

Da ich mit meiner Wasserqualität, was die absolute Partikelklarheit betraf, nicht ganz so zufrieden war, habe ich die Möglichkeit genutzt und wieder einen kleinen 110er-LH direkt im Teich installiert, welcher nebenher das Wasser umwälzt. Auf diesen Luftheber ziehen wir regelmäßig einen VLCVF-Sack (Verylowcostvliesfilter) drüber, den wir nach wenigen Stunden schon wieder tauschen müssen. Das Ergebnis lässt sich sehen...die feinsten Partikel werden dadurch nochmal zusätzlich aus dem Wasser geholt.

hier mal ein Foto zu...vorher / nachher  

Nun denn, entschuldigt den vielen Text...vielleicht sollte ich mich öfters hier mit einer Berichterstattung melden, damit die Texte nicht so lang werden.


----------



## Zacky (1. Juli 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Auch wenn es noch nicht so lange her ist, muss ich euch mal kurz berichten.




 muss ich über mich selbst schon schmunzeln, weil ich das gleich als ersten Satz genutzt habe.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Juli 2017)

Was genau sind das für Beutel und woher? Meterware?


----------



## mitch (2. Juli 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Was genau sind das für Beutel


EBF Vlies + Nähmaschine = Beutel


----------



## Mushi (2. Juli 2017)

Vliesfilter-Vlies, EBFs haben ein Sieb. ;-)

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (20. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Forengemeinde.

Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr mein Rohrleitungsmanagement verändert und erweitert habe, geht es jetzt doch mal wieder um den Filter.

Durch den zusätzlichen Einbau der Leitungen konnte ich im letzten Jahr beobachten, dass der Flow von Biofilter zum Teich recht optimal war und das Leitungssystem nur eine sehr geringfügige Rück-/Überstauung erzeugte. Grundsätzlich bin ich mit meinen Filter ganz zufrieden, aber es gibt immer etwas was man verändern könnte. Bei mir ist nun die Zeit gekommen, das mein bisheriges Filtermedienvolumen scheinbar an seine Grenzen stößt und nicht mehr ganz ausreichend ist. Die Fische wachsen, die Futtermengen und die Belastungen werden größer und all das soll der Filter ja auch locker packen. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich ja in der Vergangenheit schon ein paar Fragen zu Diesem und Jenem gestellt, da ich schon seit letztem Herbst gedanklich in der Planung für eine Filtererweiterung war.

Dieses Frühjahr soll es nun so weit sein und ich will vor dem großen Saisonstart meinen kompletten Filter für den Koiteich umbauen, erweitern und hier & da hoffentlich nochmal etwas optimieren.

*Was will ich denn eigentlich ändern bzw. erreichen?*

Ich möchte durch den Einsatz verschiedener Filtermedien den unterschiedlichsten Bakterienstämmen entsprechende "Wohlfühlzonen" zur Verfügung stellen. Da man immer wieder liest, dass sich unterschiedliche Bakterienstämme auf unterschiedlichen Bioträgern bilden sollen, will ich das nunmehr ausprobieren und zeitgleich mein Filtermedienvolumen erweitern, muss aber dennoch auf das vorhandene Platzangebot achten. 

Optimieren möchte ich noch die Verbindungen zwischen Trommelfilter und Luftheberschacht, da der Luftheber das Wasser in seiner Kammer deutlich mehr absenkt, als in der TF-Kammer, so dass ich daraus schließe, dass der Luftheber zu wenig Wasser bekommt und somit Leistung verliert.

Ich würde dann in den kommenden Beiträgen meinen Plan und die spätere tatsächliche Umsetzung auch dokumentieren. Wie immer sind Ratschläge oder Tipps nebenher stets erwünscht und es wird wahrscheinlich auch das eine oder andere Problem geben, wo ich auf eure Hilfe hoffe. In diesem Sinne...bis gleich oder so...


----------



## Zacky (20. Jan. 2018)

So...habe nochmal schnell etwas berechnet und weiter geht's.

Das Biofiltervolumen sollte ja zur Futtermenge passen und die Futtermenge resultiert ja letztendlich aus der Menge & Größe der Fische sowie der Wassertemperatur. Da dies recht viele Parameter sind, die man berücksichtigen müsste, mache ich es mir einfach und lege für die Berechnungen meinen aktuellen Besatz bei der zu erwartenden maximalen bzw. durchschnittlichen Körpergröße zu Grunde.

Bestand: 20 Koi mit einer zu erwartenden Durchschnittsgröße von 75 cm und einem Gewicht von jeweilig ca. 7,5 kg
Futtermenge: angenommene 1,5 % des Gesamtgewichtes bei 20° C Wassertemperatur = ca. 2,3 kg / Tag

_PS: Die gesamten Berechnungen und Ergebnisse sind aus einem Berechnungstool ergangen. Also nur als Anhaltspunkt zu verstehen und in die Zukunft gedacht!_

*Was kommt unterm Strich für meine Planung dabei raus?* ...ich bräuchte also im optimalen Fall eine Filtermedienfläche von ca. 337 m².

Das musste ich jetzt also auf mein neues Filterkonzept irgendwie übertragen und habe mir dazu folgenden Aufbau überlegt.

TF ==> Bio mit Matten grob belüftet ~ ca. 41 m² ==> Luftheber ==> 13/14 Helix bewegt ~ 150 l / ca. 100 m² ==> 13/14 Helix bewegt/belüftet ~ 200 l / ca. 126 m² ==> Matten medium ~ ca. 63 m² ==> Teich
zusätzlicher Bypass: Rieselfilter - 3 Ebenen mit ca. 30 l Füllung je Ebene (Welche Medien dort eingesetzt werden steht noch nicht 100% fest.) Summe: ca. 330 m² theoretisch verfügbare Bakterienfläche zzgl. Riesler und der vorhandenen Biofläche im Teich selbst.

So würde ich hoffen, dass ich damit eine ganze Zeit lang auskommen sollte, auch wenn die Filtermedien natürlich nicht zu 100 % optimal angeströmt und ausgenutzt werden.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Feb. 2018)

Wow Zacky,
Ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt welchen Aufwand du für deinen Filter betreibst.


----------



## Zacky (11. Feb. 2018)

kurzes Update

...es geht voran, wenn auch langsam...

DIe ersten beiden Biotonnen (Rundbehälter) für das Helix sind grob zusammengebaut und geschweißt worden. Bevor es weiter geht, wird noch ein Dichtigkeitstest gemacht und dann folgen die Rohranschlüsse für den Ein- & Auslauf, sowie die "Innenausstattung" - Medienauflage und ein Belüfterteller. Die Tonnen haben einen Durchmesser von 80 cm und eine Höhe von 100 cm ~ ca. 500 Liter Gesamtvolumen, wobei ich mich auf 400-450 Liter nutzbares Volumen beschränken werde.

 

Drückt mir die Daumen, dass alles dicht ist und er im Vortest auch dem Wasservolumen standhält.


----------



## Zacky (18. Feb. 2018)

...aktuelles Wochenupdate...

Habe die letzten Tage und das Wochenende genutzt, um meine neue Trommel- & Biofilterkombi weiter zu bauen. Die großen Gehäuseplatten waren zu einem Großteil schon auf Maß geschnitten, es folgten noch diverse Fräsarbeiten (Einsteck-/Einschubnuten) und das Zurechtschneiden von Kleinteilen. Gestern habe ich dann einen Teil bereits verkleben können und heute noch die Trommelfilterkammerplatten auf Maß geschnitten.
Der Trommelfilterbereich wird nunmehr als Einschubvariante (in Anlehnung an meinen TF-Bau 1.1) umgesetzt. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass das später auch alles stabil genug ist & bleibt, da ich jetzt mit dünneren Material arbeiten musste. Im Anschluss an den Trommelfilter kommt direkt eine Biokammer mit Matten, die als erste Biostufe durchströmt werden muss. Von dort geht es dann zum Luftheberschacht.

In den kommenden Wochen werde ich hoffentlich den Behälter noch ordentlich verschweißen, so dass zeitnah die ersten Dichtigkeitstests gemacht werden können. Die runden Biotonnen müssen dann ja auch noch auf Dichtigkeit getestet werden, aber so lange es draußen so frostig ist, bereite ich eher alles so weit mir möglich vor. Auch wenn das Grobe fertig scheint, sind noch jede Menge Arbeiten, wie Verschweißen, zusätzliches Abdichten, Versteifungen innerhalb & außerhalb und noch Anderes nötig. 

Ach ja, die letzte Biokammer für meine neue Filterstrecke (auch für Matten) sowie der Riesler fehlen ja auch noch...  ...wobei das letzte Becken ja nur quadratisch - praktisch - einfach wird. Der Riesler ist ja auch nur als Bypasslösung gedacht, so dass mich da zumindest nichts drängelt.


----------



## Mathias2508 (18. Feb. 2018)

alter Schwede,
nur am basteln.   Sieht aber schon gut aus.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Feb. 2018)

Das wird schon etwas mehr als "basteln"!

Zacky: Womit schweißt Du die Platten zusammen? Hast Du Dir ein Extruderschweißgerät besorgt?
Sieht wirklich gut aus, was Du so baust!


----------



## Zacky (18. Feb. 2018)

Hi Thorsten.

Ich verwende ja ABS-Kunststoffplatten und verschweiße die Platten tatsächlich nur mit Schweißdraht und Heißluftfön samt Schweißdüse. Für einen Extruder fehlt mir einfach das Geld, so dass es für meine Bedürfnisse auch nur mit dem Laien-Heimwerkergeräten gemacht wird.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich gut aus, was Du so baust!


 Danke..nur gut, dass ich keine Nahaufnahmen gemacht habe... ...Hauptsache es hält später und bleibt dicht.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Feb. 2018)

ABS lässt sich vermutlich "einfacher" dicht schweißen als PEHD.
PEHD ist soetwas von verzugsfreudig....und es war eine Qual für mich damals eine "einfache" Schwimmerkiste wirklich dicht zu bekommen. Besonders die Ecken...

Fest und Dicht reicht uns ja.

Im nächsten Leben.....würde ich mir gnadenlos für Teich- und Filterbau ein Extrudergerät kaufen, alles schick in PEHD bauen....und dann ggf. weitervertickern....


----------



## Michael H (19. Feb. 2018)

Morsche

Läuft bei dir . Ich selbst würde das in der IBC Variante machen , aber auch nur weil ich mir das Schweißen bei so großen Teilen nicht zutrauen würde . Gehört ja schon ein wenig Übung dazu .
Wenn das doch Bauchig werden sollte kannste ja immer noch eine Strebe rein schweißen.
Ansonsten wie immer Top .
Wann gehste in Produktion...?


----------



## Mushi (19. Feb. 2018)

ABS wird nicht so leicht bauchig wie PE und kleben lässt es sich auch.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (18. März 2018)

Hallo. Es wird mal wieder Zeit für eine kurze Berichterstattung zum Filterbau. Es ist nicht perfekt geworden, aber für meine Bedürfnisse ist das schon vollkommen ausreichend.

Die Ausläufe vom Bio-Abteil des TF zum Luftheberschacht. 3 x DN 160

    

Die Einschubplatten für den TF. Die Trommel aus dem aktuellen TF wird später in das neue Modell integriert.
(PS: Die Rohr-ähnliche Einlage ist nur provisorisch in Folge eines Gedankenganges dort noch drin. Evtl. später mehr dazu.)

  

Meine "Luftheberschachtanschlusskrake" - Schachtboden KG-DN 400 mit 3 x 160 im Einlauf provisorisch zum Messen gesteckt. 
(PS: Der 4. Anschluss ~ Auslauf im Schachtboden ~ wird verschlossen und bleibt ungenutzt.)

  

Die Zuläufe - 3 x DN 110 - vom Teich zum Luftheber. Sehr dicht beieinander und so positioniert, dass sie direkt in die TF-Öffnung einströmen könnten.
Oben befindlicher Anschluss für die Schmutzrinne.

  

Ein paar Dinge sind noch an den Biofiltermodulen  und draußen im Filterkeller zu machen...aber die Zeit wird langsam knapp. Ich wollte vor dem großen Saisonstart eigentlich mit dem Ein- & Umbau fertig sein.


----------



## Zacky (3. Apr. 2018)

Das Wetter wird nun besser, der neue Filter muss fertig werden und soll demnächst auch eingebaut sein. Also...die Zeit drängt ein wenig...die Osterfeiertage sind auch vorüber...

3 von 4 Behälter sind also fast fertig - es handelt sich dabei um ~ _*Behälter 1 - TF-Bio(Matten)-Kombibehälter *_~ _*Behälter 3 - Bio-rund-Helix *_~ _*Behälter 4 - Bio(Matten)-Auslauf-Kombibehälter.*_
Der ~ Behälter 2 - LH-Einlauf-Bio-rund-Helix ~ ist dann morgen dran und dann hoffentlich auch soweit fertig. Die Anschlüsse für die Verbindungen untereinander müssen noch mit Schweißdraht gesichert werden und die Nähte ringsum werden entsprechend zur Sicherheit nochmals mit schwarzem Dichtzeugs abgezogen. Sicher ist sicher... 

          

Die Umlaufringe werden noch sauber justiert, sobald die Behälter geflutet werden und dann auch angeschweißt bzw. geklebt...

Wenn ich Lust und Laune habe, stelle ich die Behälter evtl. mal provisorisch zusammen, um den Gesamtaufbau vorab besser darzustellen, denn im Keller wird es vielleicht nicht ganz so schön zu erkennen sein.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Apr. 2018)

Kannst dich ja glatt bei Genisis bewerben als Filterbauer.
Saubere Arbeit. 
Ich zieh den Hut vor dir.


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2018)

Danke für das Kompliment, aber dafür reicht's lange nicht. 

Für meinen privaten Bereich ist das gut & ausreichend.  Manche Erfahrungen selbst zu machen, ist häufig sehr aufschlussreich und wenn es dann doch irgendwo hakt oder an etwas mangelt, kann man sich nur selbst die Schuld geben und weiß am besten wo das Problem liegt. ...und Spaß macht es zudem auch noch...


----------



## Zacky (16. Apr. 2018)

Umbaudoku geht weiter...

Wie vielleicht noch bekannt, hatte ich ja damals alle Becken aus 17,5er und 24er Betonschalsteinen gebaut und mir eine gepumpte Filterung gebastelt. Da ich nunmehr auf die Kunststoffbehälter umsteigen wollte, die ganze Anlage nochmal optimiert werden sollte, musste erst einmal der Beton und alles andere Zeugs raus, was da so installiert war.

    

nachdem "Baufreiheit" im Keller geschaffen wurde, begann der Abriss 

Anfangs wurde der Mauerwerksbereich, der herausgetrennt werden sollte, mit der Bohrmaschine und einem 35 cm langen Bohrer "perforiert".
  ...das sah dann so aus

anschließend den Wänden mit schwerem Gerät zugesetzt
    
...die Öfnnung der Wand war ja von mir so geplant, aber wie es immer so ist...es kommt immer anders als man denkt... 
------------
PS: Wir hatten ja im letzten Jahr einen zusätzlichen Anschluss in DN 200 zum Teich verbaut, wofür natürlich keine Absperrvorrichtung vorhanden war, so dass ich mir irgendwie anderweitig helfen musste dieses Rohr zu verschließen.

...kurzerhand haben wir eine Fußballblase aufgepumpt in das Rohr gestopft und noch mit einem kleinen PVC-(Klammer-)Ring gegen unabsichtliches Rausrutschen gesichert. Hat funktioniert. 
 
------------

Wie auf dem Bild 3 unschwer zu erkennen, haben die Abrissarbeiten mehr Erfolg gehabt, als eigentlich gewünscht und weitere Teile der bestehenden Wände sind gerissen. Das dieser Umstand nicht so bleiben sollte, wurde mir unmißverständlich und mit netten Worten klar gemacht. 


also weiter mit dem Abriss - Ergebnis: es wurden nahezu alle Wände entfernt
      
...nicht nur ich war dann mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden  ...aber es währte nicht lang mit meiner Zufriedenheit.

ach ja...und davon waren es dann bis dato schon 3... 
   

Die Tage vergingen und es beschlich Einen das Gefühl, "man komme einfach nicht vorwärts."

...dann doch endlich, die ersten Behälter wurden in den Filterkeller verbracht und es schien ein Ende der Qualen in Sicht...
      

...denk'ste...

Auf dem mittleren Bild zu sehen, meine Rücklauf-/Sammelkammer, welche beidseitig von der Wand eingerahmt ist. An sich - gut - der Behälter hat genau, wie vorher berechnet dazwischen gepasst. Die weiteren Behälter schon porforma in den Keller gebracht, alles mehr oder weniger aneinander gestellt, um zu schauen, ob alles passt. Und siehe da...  ...es fehlten jetzt 2 cm zu einer Seite um die Behälter (Anschlüsse) auch hier draußen sauber aneinderzustellen. Im großen Bastelkeller hatte es ja gepasst, da gab's aber auch keine Wände links & rechts. Fazit war, auch die letzte Wand musste weichen.

Einen Tag später nochmal alle Kraft & Hoffnung auf ein baldiges (positives) Ende zusammengesammlt und los...
      

So steht es jetzt schon ganz passend im Keller und muss "nur" noch alles miteinander sauber verbunden werden.
Die Decke wurde nochmal gedämmt und mit Gipskartonplatten versehen, neue Keller-Leuchten kommen noch rein und dann sollte es gut sein.


...ich berichte dann, ob alles gehalten hat, dicht geblieben ist und ob & wie das Upgrade der Anlage überhaupt läuft.


----------



## DbSam (16. Apr. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> haben die Abrissarbeiten mehr Erfolg gehabt, als eigentlich gewünscht und weitere Teile der bestehenden Wände sind gerissen.



Logisch, liegt aber u.U. auch teilweise an Deinem Maurermeister der ersten Generation, wenn ich die Bilder richtig interpretieren kann. 
Also den, den würde ich nachträglich noch entlassen. 

Ansonsten interessante Lösung: 
Rasengitter im Filterkeller. 
Ist aber nicht der Keller von Deinem Haus, oder?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacky (16. Apr. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht der Keller von Deinem Haus, oder?



Nein, der Filterkeller ist außerhalb.


----------



## DbSam (16. Apr. 2018)

Gut so. 
Weiter werkeln, sieht interessant aus. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Mathias2508 (16. Apr. 2018)

Moin Zacky, alter Schwede Respekt.
Und 2cm sind für einen Maurer doch kein Maß

Viele Grüße aus MV


----------



## Michael H (17. Apr. 2018)

Hallo

Top die Teile ........
Ab wann gehste in Produktion, oder besser gefragt ab wann kann man Bestellen


----------



## Zacky (22. Apr. 2018)

kurzer Zwischenbericht

Nachdem nun alle Behälter an ihrem Platz sind, alles fix & fertig angeschlossen wurde...kam die erste richtige Befüllung zu Testzwecken. Gut das wir das so gemacht haben, denn hier & da sind doch kleinere Mankos zu beanstanden. Es tröpfelt hier & da und hier mal mehr, dort mal weniger. Nun denn, die Becken waren bis 5 cm bis unter Normalwasserlinie schon gefüllt und so hat man halt schön gesehen, wo die Schwachstellen liegen. 

Das es nicht perfekt ist & auch nie wird, war mir ja schon klar und so bin ich über die kleinen Lecks auch gar nicht entäuscht. Das zeigt mir wieder, wieviel Kraft das Wasser doch hat und wie sich diese Masse auf meine Behälter auswirkt. Wie heißt es immer so schön *"aus Schaden wird man klug"* und so habe ich wieder was dazu gelernt.
Die Schwachstellen werden die kommende Woche überarbeitet und dann ist es das hoffentlich auch gewesen. 
*Daumendrück*

Was ich z.Bsp. aktuell auch neu dazu gelernt habe, ist, dass nicht jeder Dichtkleber gleiche Eigenschaften zu haben scheint. Ist ja eigentlich auch logisch, aber wer liest schon die Produktbeschreibung bis ins Detail.   So z.Bsp. nutze ich derzeit Dichtkleberzeugs aus dem Baumarkt, was etwas flüssiger ist ~ eigentlich auch nicht so verkehrt ~, aber dafür bis zu 48 Stunden braucht, bis zur vollständigen Aushärtung. Man muss also Geduld mitbringen und das ist eine Eigenschaft, die ich so gar nicht habe. 

Beim Zusammenbau der Filterstrecke ist mir auch deutlich bewusst geworden, das *PLATZ* mit nichts zu ersetzen ist. Ich dache ja immer, ich habe schon genug Platz, aber weit gefehlt...man (zumindest ich) unterschätzt wahrscheinlich sehr gerne den Platzbedarf bzw. die Erfordernisse jeglicher Verbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Kammern. Ich hatte ja alles im Vorfeld ausgemessen (wie sich zeigt, wohl nicht so genau gemessen ) und demnach auch die Behältergrößen festgelegt, musste aber wie teils schon beschrieben, die bittere Pille schlucken, dass es nicht so passt, wie gedacht. Unterm Strich fehlten mir etwa 8 cm in der Gesamtlänge der Filterstrecke und das dann zu kompensieren war nicht einfach. Ich habe es zum Glück geschafft, würde ich aber so nie wieder machen wollen.

Daher ein gut gemeinter Rat von mir: *Plant eure Filterkeller wirklich nicht zu knapp, *denn man verschätzt sich wahrscheinlich gerade bei dem Platzbedarf für die Verbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Kammern ganz schnell. Die Ratschläge, die hier schon dazu kommen, sind schon ganz passend. Man will ja auch überall mal dran kommen, aber schon beim Zusammenstecken der Verbindungen braucht es Spielraum. Ich hatte zum Glück schon überall Flexmanschetten genutzt, was die Sache schon deutlich einfacher machte, gerade bei geringeren Abweichungen top.


Bsp. 

Luftheberschacht DN 400 - bei mir 3 x DN 160 im Zulauf, 1 x DN 200 im Auslauf oben...machte samt aller Winkel/Bögen (90° so gar) gute 85 cm in der Breite
Bio- & Einblaskammer - je 80 cm reiner Durchmesser, mit Anschlüsse (3 x DN 160) = mind. 100 cm über alles
...und so könnte man es weiterführen, soll aber nur als Gedankenanstoß gemeint sein...
So, das soll es erst einmal gewesen sein. Ich muss mich mental auf die kommende Woche vorbereiten und überlegen, wie & wann ich die kleineren Mängel beheben kann. Sollte die Filterung irgendwann dann mal endlich laufen, werde ich berichten. 

Bis dahin...


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Apr. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Daher ein gut gemeinter Rat von mir: *Plant eure Filterkeller wirklich nicht zu knapp, *denn man verschätzt sich wahrscheinlich gerade bei dem Platzbedarf für die Verbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Kammern ganz schnell. Die Ratschläge, die hier schon dazu kommen, sind schon ganz passend. Man will ja auch überall mal dran kommen



Wenn die Filterkammer nur nicht wäre, könnte ich meinen Teich um gut 6 000 Liter vergrößern .. 
Aber nein, das Mistding braucht man halt! Dafür habe ich mir einen gut 3.2 Kubik großen Biofilter bestellt  Leider kann ich den Filter nicht in unser Gartenhaus stellen, da darunter, eine große Versickergrube ist..

Meine Filterkammer ist ein L, hoffe sie ist groß genug. 2.6 x 1.6 Meter und der kleine Bereich 1x0.8 Meter.. 
Technik passt zumindest rein, wird sich nach dem Bau zeigen.


----------



## Zacky (28. Apr. 2018)

Guten Morgen.

Gestern konnte ich dann endlich meinen Filterbetrieb wieder aufnehmen. Die kleineren Leckagen sind Stück für Stück, so wie sie zum Vorschein gekommen sind, auch beseitigt worden. Jetzt ist alles gefüllt und es hält auch. 
Ganz zufrieden bin ich aber dennoch nicht, denn der Luftheber bewegt jetzt augenscheinlich zwar deutlich mehr Wasservolumen, jedoch das Helix in der Einströmkammer nicht so, wie ich es mir erhofft habe. Mag daran liegen, dass es jetzt 3 Wochen lang trocken lag und sich erst wieder besiedeln muss, so dass es sich dann ggf. leichter bewegen lässt, oder aber es liegt dann doch am 200er Einlauf oder was auch immer. Naja, egal ist es doch irgendwie, denn es dreht sich ja, halt nur sehr sehr langsam.
Was mich jedoch auch noch etwas stört, ist das Geblubber des Luftheber am Biokammereinlauf. Ich hatte den Einlauf schon vorsorglich 2 cm über Wasserlinie installiert, konnte aber auf Grund der Kürze der Übergangsstrecke jedoch keinen zusätzlichen Entlüfterabzweig einbauen, so dass meine Luft zwangsläufig erst in der Bio entweichen kann. Von daher frage ich mich auch wieder, warum manche von vornherein ihren LH-Auslauf auch noch unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche einbauen. Ich persönlich finde es so nicht gut und mich stört es schon, aber jetzt auch nicht mehr zu ändern.

Durch die recht großzügige Verrohrung von 3 x DN 160 zwischen allen Filterbehältern saugt der Luftheber (DN 200 Steigrohr, 60er Secoh - meine Bauweise) an sich gut das Wasser aus dem TF und überstaut nach hinten nur deshalb, weil die zweite Biokammer (ruhendes Helix) natürlich ordentlich bremst. Ohne Helix-Füllung wurde fast gar nicht überstaut. In der letzten Kammer sieht man zudem einen schönen Strudel vor dem Rücklauf in den Teich, was für mich also auch darauf hindeutet, dass ein recht hohes Volumen umgewälzt wird. Auch im Teich sieht man schön die Kreiselströmung, die augenscheinlich auch deutlich stärker ist, als zuvor. Die Baulänge des LH samt Auslauf beträgt weiterhin nur ca. 1,25 m.  

Dann hatte ich ja jetzt auch mal die Möglichkeit, sowohl meine Bodendruckdose als auch einen Luftheber mit Trichterbauweise in meinem "neuen" 400er Schacht im direkten Vergleich zu testen. Die Unterschiede waren tatsächlich kaum zu erkennen, konkret gemessen habe ich allerdings auch nichts. Was ich dazu jetzt aus eigener Erfahrung festgestellt habe, ist, dass die Trichterbauweise bis zu einem Trichtermaß unten von 315 mm Durchmesser für einen 400er Schacht schon sehr groß ist, was das Einhängen in den Schacht ein wenig erschwert. Alternativen bei den Trichtern gibt es natürlich, die die Sache etwas einfacher gestalten.

Jetzt fehlen mir noch die Filtermatten und der Rieselfilter. Das werde ich dann als nächstes in Angriff nehmen, um die mögliche Optimierung meiner Filterstrecke dann auch mal zu beenden.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Apr. 2018)

Ohne Entlüfterabzweig blubbert halt in der Biokammer
Deckel auf die Biokammer und gut.

Bei mir geht ja der LH Auslauf leicht schräg nach unten.
Hilft ggf. auch etwas das Zeugs zu bewegen.
Wunder braucht man bei den Einströmgeschwindigkeiten bei uns nicht erwarten.
Vielleicht einen Trichter von 200 auf 160..
Aber dazu muss man wieder irgendwo die Luft rauslassen.
Mit dem __ Hel-X...Geduld und vielleicht spontan ein paar mal am Tag belüften und durchwirbeln.

Wenn die Filteranlage läuft...brauchst noch Koi?


----------



## Zacky (28. Apr. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn die Filteranlage läuft...brauchst noch Koi?



 Ist das bei Dir, dein Nachwuchs im Teich?


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Apr. 2018)

Ja. Dachte erst, die hätte der __ Reiher geholt.
Plötzlich waren sie wieder da.
150...200
Wird wohl ein Zugnetz notwendig werden


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (29. Apr. 2018)

Wo sind die Bilder Vom Betrieb oder noch besser ein Video.
Ich bin beeindruckt von dir Zacky. 
Freut mich das alles dicht ist und läuft.

@ThorstenC Ja cool.
Warum hast das denn nicht früher erwähnt.
Haben uns nun erst wieder 6 beim Obi Markt geholt.


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2018)

Hi Andy.

Ein Video vom aktuellen Betrieb gibt es nicht. Ich bin da aber an was dran, dass es in Zukunft mal ein schönes Rundum-Video geben sollte.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (29. Apr. 2018)

Ja wunderbar. 
Und Fotos????
Nein Spassp


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2018)

Habe heute mal die Wasserstände beider LH-Varianten mal "vermessen oder besser gemessen"...  ...egal

 
Was jetzt noch nicht berücksichtigt werden konnte, sind die Widerstände der noch kommenden Filtermatten, welche 1 x vor den LH und 1 x in die Auslaufkammer kommen sollen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich diese zumindest vor dem LH nochmal  etwas "negativer" auswirken werden. Aber mal schauen, wenn's so weit ist...


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Mai 2018)

Sieht doch gut aus.
4cm im Einlauf....da würden Spezies noch Verbesserung sehen...aber die Rohre liegen ja schon....
1cm nur am sauberen Sieb ist  normal.
Dein LH hat also 8cm Höhe zu überwinden  bei sauberem Sieb.
Wieviel cm kommt noch hinzu bis zum Anteiligen des Siebes?

Deine Rückläufe hast Du ja super optimiert.

Die Japanmatten werden ja eigentlich so eingebaut., dass sie nicht durchströmt werden.
Das Wasser fliesst nur an den Matten entlang durch die freien Räume, welche sich durch die Abstandshalter ergeben.

Ich pers. finde diese mit Streifen zusammengeklebten Japanmatten nicht so optimal. Die Oberfläche wird reduziert und wenn man die mal zum putzen rausziehen muss....

So richtige Bastler wie wir.....würden vielleicht für jede einzelne Matte eine  Rahmen bauen...der eingeschoben oder gehängt wird.

Zu meinem Glück habe ich ja keine  Platz mehr für soetwas und muss mit meiner einzigen  Biokammer auskommen.


----------



## Zacky (7. Mai 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Und Fotos????



War heute mal aktuelle Bilder machen...auch wenn sie eigentlich nicht viel aussagen... 

Der Düsenstock für den TF wurde erneuert und erweitert. Das Wasser strömt ordentlich durch den Filter und am Ausgang entsteht so gar ein kleiner Sogstrudel. Die Matten kommen die Woche auch noch und dann schauen wir mal, wie es sich weiter entwickelt. Durch den 3-wöchigen Filter-Stillstand sieht mein Teichwasser nicht so schön aus und die Bio war ja quasi auch platt, so dass jetzt erst einmal wieder alles in die Gänge kommen muss.  Großer Wasserwechsel von etwa 50% wurde auch erstmalig gemacht und nun hoffe ich auf schnelle Reaktivierung der Filterung, wobei auch viel Schmutz dieser ganz feine Blütenstaub ist.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Mai 2018)

Jawoll....

Läuft bei dir, das Wasser

Ich kann immer wieder sagen das ich Stark beeindruckt bin.
Freu mich auch mega für dich das alles dicht ist und läuft. 

Hoffen wir mal das alles schnell in die Gänge kommt.
Hättest du denn gar nichts mehr an Biomaterial am laufen?

Ohh ja dieser verflixte Blütenstaub.
Mein Wasser sieht dadurch auch mega trüb aus.
Wobei ich heute beim Ww mit dem Schlauch zwischen die Pflanzkörbe gegangen bin um allen anderen Mulm mal aufzuwühlen.


----------



## Zacky (7. Mai 2018)

Danke 



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Hättest du denn gar nichts mehr an Biomaterial am laufen?


nein, leider nicht. 
 Ich hatte mich in der zeitlichen Planung auch ordentlich vertan und ich dachte auch nicht, dass es so lange dauern würde. Es kamen auch zu viele andere Dinge dazwischen, so dass ich es dann auch einfach irgendwann verdrängt habe, das Biomaterial wieder in den Teichkreislauf mit einzubinden. Nun denn, man lernt halt nie aus...


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2018)

Wie war das noch 
Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man Denkt 

Aber am Ende heist es ja doch hoffentlich: Ende gut alles Jut 
und gut Ding will weile haben


----------



## center (7. Mai 2018)

Der Blüstenstaub ist dieses Jahr echt nervig. 

Schön gebaut. Und immer schön das alte Ost Radio KR 2000 in Szene gesetzt.


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Mai 2018)

Sieht super aus .. 

Wie viel Liter Filtervolumen hast du jetzt?
Welche Medien (wie viel) ?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Mai 2018)

Ich drücke dir dennoch die Daumen das alles wieder schnell ins laufen kommt.
Gottseidank lief der Teich ja weiter sodass nicht auch die Bio im Teich zerstört wurde.


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2018)

Wenn du wüsstest


----------



## Zacky (7. Mai 2018)

center schrieb:


> Schön gebaut. Und immer schön das alte Ost Radio KR 2000 in Szene gesetzt.


Danke  und das Radio ist ja auch ein Highlight...und es läuft noch wunderbar 



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wie viel Liter Filtervolumen hast du jetzt?
> Welche Medien (wie viel) ?


Wenn ich jetzt nur die reinen Behältervolumen der Biokammern nehme, sind es etwa 2000 l, worin die Filtermedien untergebracht sind. Das Gesamtvolumen der Filterstrecke mit TF und LH-Schacht liegt bei etwa 3400 l. Als Filtermedien habe ich derzeit etwa 350 l Helix (13/14er) und dazu kommen jetzt nochmal 12 qm (10 x 1x1,2m) grobe Matten bzw. ca. 420 l Mattenvolumen. Beim Helix werde ich ggf. nochmal 100 l nachfüllen und dann kommt ja irgendwann noch der Rieselfilter dazu.


troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest


...schweig still...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Mai 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...schweig still...


Ok, ich hab nichts gesagt


----------



## samorai (8. Mai 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wunder braucht man bei den Einströmgeschwindigkeiten bei uns nicht erwarten.
> Vielleicht einen Trichter von 200 auf 160..
> Aber dazu muss man wieder irgendwo die Luft rauslassen.
> Mit dem __ Hel-X...Geduld und vielleicht spontan ein paar mal am Tag belüften und durchwirbeln.



Hi Zacky!
Zu diesem Thema kann ich eventuell etwas gutes hin zu steuern.

Das Hel-x bewegt sich nicht richtig, dann braucht es einen “ Mitnehmer bzw. Anschieber“.
Ich habe eigentlich mit dem Gedanken eines
Propeller oder ähnliches gespielt, aber das waren nur Hirngespinste.
Heute habe ich  einmal mit Schaumquader 8x8 bzw. 10x 10 ausprobiert und war auf Anhieb sehr positiv überrascht.
Die Schaumwürfel haben sehr gute Eigenschaften, die sind mit dem Hel-x fast gleich zu setzen aber die haben eine bessere Verdrängung und schieben regelrecht das Hel-x  vor sich her.

Wenn es vorher eine 60% Ausnutzung in einer 300l Tonne war, dann sind es jetzt fast 80% die genutzt werden.

Das Verhältnis ist ; 300l Tonne, 60 l Hel-x,
20 Würfel.


----------



## Mushi (8. Mai 2018)

Propeller ist schon richtig...





_View: https://youtu.be/sKNbBu9Yp4s_


Grüße,
Frank


----------



## center (9. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich mir das Video so angucke, könnte man doch rechts und links vom Wasserstrom Platten (mit Abstand am Anfang und Ende) machen und sowas wie ein Kanal bauen, wo das Helix vorne reingezogen bzw. reingedrücckt wird und hinten raus


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (9. Mai 2018)

Du bist sooo schlau @center


----------



## Mushi (9. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich einen kräftigen Mittelstrahl habe, brauche ich nicht mal die Platten. ;-)

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2018)

Na Frank den darfst du gern behalten 
Und mit einem Luftheber der auf gesamt Umwälzung optimiert ist wäre das eher kontraproduktiv


----------



## Mushi (9. Mai 2018)

Inwiefern kontraproduktiv?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## samorai (9. Mai 2018)

center schrieb:


> vorne reingezogen bzw. reingedrücckt wird und hinten raus




Genau so .........und jeden Tag.


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2018)

Mushi schrieb:


> Inwiefern kontraproduktiv?
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Tja warum, wenn du das nicht beantworten kannst, wer dann


----------



## Mushi (9. Mai 2018)

Ich würde es so bauen, vielleicht mache ich es sogar.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (10. Mai 2018)

Ich habe mir nochmal meine Bewegung sowie die Strömung im Biobehälter angeschaut und in Anlehnung an die skizzierten Gedanken von @center , mal die Skizze von ihm überarbeitet. Leider fehlen uns ja grundsätzlich die Erfahrungen bzw. die Simulationsmöglichkeiten für die Strömungslehre. Gedanklich würde ich das Konzept von @center wie folgt überarbeiten, da ich denke, dass dies strömungsoptimierter ist. Ob sich jedoch das Helix besser bewegen lässt, müsste man wohl eher ausprobieren und testen, wie so oft.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. Mai 2018)

Da bin ich auch noch gespannt mit meinen __ Hel-x IBC. 
Momentan hab ich ja nur 50l drin und der hintere Teil wird durch den Luftheber kaum bewegt.


----------



## Zacky (16. Dez. 2018)

...ich glaube es wird mal Zeit für ein Feedback zur ersten Saison...

Nochmal kurz zur Erinnerung der Aufbau meiner Filterstrecke nach dem Umbau:

- TF (Eigenbau) mit integrierter Biokammer (grobe Matala-Matten) - Luftheberschacht DN 400 mit DN 200 Steigrohr - Biokammer rund mit 14er/17er Helix schwimmend - Biokammer rund mit 14er/17er (von unten belüftet) - Auslaufkammer (mit wenigen Japanmatten) - ohne UVC

*Was ist positiv zu vermerken?* Die Wasserwerte sind das ganze Jahr über in Ordnung gewesen. Die Wasserklarheit hat sich im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren nochmals verbessert.

*Was ist negativ anzumerken?* Die angedachte Rotationsströmung im Biobehälter nach dem Luftheber ist kaum bis gar nicht zu erkennen. - scheint aber auch keinen großen negativen Einfluss auf das Gesamtsystem zu haben.

_*Was ist/wird ggf. geändert?*_ Die Überlegung geht dahin, dass 14er/17er Helix aus dem Biobehälter hinter dem Luftheber gegen gröberes Helix zu tauschen. Evtl. ist auch die Menge in dieser Kammer zu viel, so dass das 14er/17er Helix dann mit in die zweite (belüftete) Kammer gegeben wird, um keinen Mangel an Biofläche zu erzeugen.

Es steht auch immer noch die zusätzliche Installation eines Rieselfilters im Raume, den ich noch nicht gebaut habe. Der Winter kommt ja jetzt erst in die Gänge und nach Weihnachten werde ich mich evtl. dann doch endlich mal an das Teil dran setzen. Mal schauen, was mir noch sie die Tage einfällt, was ich am Teichfilter pimpen oder upgraden kann.

In diesem Sinne, allen besinnliche Weihnachtsfeiertage und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Zacky (16. Dez. 2018)

korrigierter Nachtrag: Habe gerade mal meinen Wasserverbrauch kontrolliert und komme rein rechnerisch auf etwa 20 % "Wasserwechsel" / Monat. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist der Verbrauch im Sommer etwas höher gewesen, aber so ein richtiger Wasserwechsel war es dann woh auch wieder nicht, da ich ja den Wasserverlust durch die Trommlerspülung wieder ausgleichen musste. Also sind die 5 % pro Woche vermutlich eher das Auffüllwasser was durch Verdunstung und Trommelfilter nachgefüllt werden musste.

Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich das im nächsten Jahr etwas präziser mache und mal richtig dokumentiere, was ich an Frischwasser wieder nachfülle.


----------



## samorai (20. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Zacky!
Eventuell hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen, dieser ist aber bei Schwerkraft sehr schlecht zu händeln.
Wo rauf ich hinaus will, eine Anströmung über dem Wasser im __ Hel-x Filter.
Mit einem Gartenschlauch könnte man mal eine Probe auf`s Exempel machen.
Ich konnte deutlich beobachten wie das Hel-x im Bereich des Einlauf immer wieder abtaucht und sich hinten wieder anstellt.

Vielleicht hilft es ein wenig weiter.


----------



## Zacky (13. Feb. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Es steht auch immer noch die zusätzliche Installation eines Rieselfilters im Raume, den ich noch nicht gebaut habe. Der Winter kommt ja jetzt erst in die Gänge und nach Weihnachten werde ich mich evtl. dann doch endlich mal an das Teil dran setzen.



Wie ich ja schon im letzten Jahr angemerkt hatte, war da noch was offen.  Ich bin da nun endlich auch dran und komme dem Ziel näher, jedoch stellen sich mir noch 1-2 Fragen, wo ich um eure Hilfe, Ratschläge, Meinungen und/oder Erfahrungen bitte. Es geht mir um die spätere Position des Rieselfilters und zum Punkt der Wasserabnahme. Der Rieselfilter soll bei mir im Bypass mit max. 8000 l/h betrieben werden. Mehr geht wahrscheinlich auch nicht durch, aber das muss ich dann wohl probieren.

Positionsfrage: Wo sollte das Wasser im idealsten Fall wieder zurück in der Kreislauf geführt werden? Der Rieselfilter ist ausschließlich für die Installation im Filterkeller geplant.

Wasserabnahme: Wo beziehe ich sinnvoller Weise das Wasser zum Speisen des Rieselfilters? mögliche Punkte: unmittelbar hinter dem TF - hinter der 1.Mattenkammer - aus dem 1.Helixbehälter - aus dem 2.Helixbehälter - hinter dem 2.Helixbehälter.

Danke


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Feb. 2019)

Ich würde das Wasser von der letzten Biokammer entnehmen um wirklich den bestmöglichen Abbau von Ammonium und Nitrit zu bekommen und dann in den Teich zu leiten wenn es möglich ist.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2019)

Am Ende der Filterkette entnehmen und am Anfang wieder zuführen. Damit läuft das Wasser teils mehrfach durch die Medien.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Feb. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Anfang wieder zuführen. Damit läuft das Wasser teils mehrfach durch die Medien.


Dabei kommt es aber drauf an wie viel Wasser er über den Rieselfilter schicken will. Normal 1/3.
Aber dennoch würde ich das Wasser nicht nochmal durch den Filter schicken da man dadurch weniger aus dem Teich zieht.


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2019)

Hallo. Ich hoffe, es kommen hier noch weitere Meinungen oder Erfahrungen, da ich diese für eine abschließende Entscheidungsfindung benötige. Wenn ich denn weiß, wo das Teil am sinnvollsten aufgestellt ist, kommen nämlich erst die Zu- & Abläufe dran. Mein Platz bzw. die Möglichkeiten zur Aufstellung sind dennoch beschränkt. Daher wäre es super, wenn noch 1-2 Meinungen kommen könnte.

PS: Die Durchflussmenge soll bei etwa 8000 l/h liegen, was bei meiner geschätzten Umwälzung etwas unter 1/3 bzw. etwas über 1/4 ist.  Das Volumen je Etage liegt bei rechnerischen Werten, bei max 39 l, wobei ich es natürlich nicht bis zur Oberkante füllen wollte. Ich denke, dass ich etwa 20-30 l Filtermedien verwenden werde.

noch ein paar Bilder (des noch nicht ganz fertigen Rieselfilters ) ...und ja, ich weiß...graue Baumarktkisten hätten es auch gemacht, aber die sind nicht so schick wie meine und das Material lag noch rum.


----------



## troll20 (15. Feb. 2019)

Meine Meinung dazu hab ich dir ja gestern schon gesagt 

Aber jetzt wo ich so die Bilder sehe....

gehen da überhaupt 8000 L/h bzw 133 L/min durch???
Also wenn da noch Filtermaterial drinnen liegt.


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2019)

...  ... werden wir ja sehen, aber ich hoffe es doch. Im Zweifel nehme ich eine regelbare Pumpe und dann kann ich das so einstellen, dass es passt und mehr oder weniger am Maximum läuft. Für alle Anderen...die Etagen sind ca. 40 cm tief, 69 cm breit, 20 cm hoch.


----------



## Michael H (15. Feb. 2019)

Hallo
Ich persönlich würde hinter der Bio entnehmen und dann direkt in den Teich einleiten. 
Wieviel ist erst mal zweitrangig . Es geht ja nur drum noch mehr Bakterien abzufüttern, wie man so wieso schon hat .

Meiner Meinung nach .....


----------



## samorai (15. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Zacky!
Für mich ist der Rieselfilter sehr kompliziert, sowie im Aufbau und Bestückung.
Er ist sehr anfällig bei Wind (Kühlung),  dem nach ein reiner “Sommerfilter“'
Zu dem sollte noch ein Belüfterring installiert werden(wenn durch gehende Röhre verwendet wird) mit 120 ger Belüfterpumpe um die nicht erwünschten Gase besser/ schneller auszutreiben bzw als Belüftung.

In Videos sieht man den Rieselfilter immer als letzte Komponente.

Ich finde den Abgang aus einem __ Hel-x Filter etwas gewagt, eventuell könnte sich das Hel-x davor setzen und den Flow negativ verändern, weiß nicht.

Wenn ich mich besinne ist es doch ein Schwerkraft System und um den Flow nicht abreißen zu lassen sollte Einlauf und Auslauf unter Wasser liegen.
Darauf resultierend ein einfaches Klarwasser Tonne/Gefäß , Einlauf+ Auslauf nach unten geführt, sorgt für Unterdruck und kein leer laufen der vorgeschalteten Tonne/ Filter.


----------



## Zacky (24. Feb. 2019)

Eine schönen Sonntag gewünscht... 

Ein kurzes Update zum Rieselfilterbau. - Nach einigen Probeläufen und Nachbesserungen ist er heute in Betrieb gegangen. 
Befüllt ist er jetzt wie folgt: - obere Kammer (Einlauf) mit 3 Lagen Matalamatten grob - mittlere Kammer mit Kaldness K1 (ca. 20 Liter) - untere Auslaufkammer mit 2 Lagen Japanmatte und Zwischensteg. Als Pumpe läuft derzeit eine 10.000 l Pumpe mit einer Förderhöhe von ca. 80 cm. Das Auslaufrohr ist noch nicht das Ideal, wird nochmal geändert. Die Löcher scheinen derzeit noch zu groß, um das Wasser vernünftig zu verteilen. Das mache ich dann mal irgendwann...

@samorai Hallo Ron. Ich fand jetzt den Aufbau nicht so kompliziert, da es ja vom Prinzip her eigentlich alles simpel scheint. Das mit der Bestückung und so weiter...Ja, damit magst Du Recht haben, aber hier scheint es auch noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen zu geben oder niemand will sie preisgeben. Ich hatte an anderen Stellen auch mal nachgefragt, aber leider keine Antworten bekommen.
Das Wasser ziehe ich jetzt aus der letzten Kammer direkt vor dem Auslauf zum Teich ab und leite es über den Rieselfilter wieder dem 1. Helixbecken zu. Die Hauptrückleitung ist weniger beeinträchtigt, als ich erwartet hätte. Das Wasser strömt weiterhin ganz ordentlich zurück in den Teich. Durch den Einlauf des Rieselfilters unterstütze ich nochmals die Verwirbelung des Helix in der 1. Kammer und somit auch die seichte Kreiselströmung vom LH-Einlauf. Eine zusätzliche Belüftung habe ich jetzt nicht weiter eingeplant, da der Filter nicht getaucht ist, sondern zur Gänze über der Wasserlinie steht. Eine Zwangsentlüfung, was auch zeitgleich ein Notüberlauf sein soll, ist seitlich angebracht. Es ist also kein komplett geschlossener Kreislauf.
Über die Temperaturen mache ich mir jetzt erstmal keine Gedanken, da ich den Rieselfilter in meinem Filterkeller unter der Terrasse integriert habe. Da mein Filter Sommer wie Winter uneingeschränkt durchläuft, warte ich einfach ab, wie sich hier evtl. etwas verändert.

Ob sich der ganze Aufwand lohnt und rechtfertigen lässt, werde ich beobachten und auch berichten. Da jeder Teich anders ist, kann ich später auch nur ein Fazit zu meinem Filter- & Teichkonzept abgeben.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Feb. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Das Wasser ziehe ich jetzt aus der letzten Kammer direkt vor dem Auslauf zum Teich ab und leite es über den Rieselfilter wieder dem 1. Helixbecken zu.


----------



## samorai (24. Feb. 2019)

He Zacky!
Ist ne tolle Idee von Florian mit dem Rücklauf in das 1.__ Hel-x Becken .

Wenn am Einlauf die Löcher zu groß sind, dann ändere doch ein wenig das Gefälle vom waagerechtem Rohr.
Oder setze einen feiner gelöcherten Deckel ein, wo die seitlichen Krempen nach oben stehen, damit der Deckel ständig unter Wasser steht.
Du machst das schon.


----------



## samorai (9. März 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Eine zusätzliche Belüftung habe ich jetzt nicht weiter eingeplant, da der Filter nicht getaucht ist, sondern zur Gänze über der Wasserlinie steht. Eine Zwangsentlüfung, was auch zeitgleich ein Notüberlauf sein soll,



Hallo Zacky!

Luft - Eintrag scheint im Rieselfilter wichtig zu sein, so die Aussage von Herrn Kammera
im MKB# 1872 , darauf bin ich heute zufällig gestoßen.
Leider sagt er nicht warum.
Er sagt leider nur das dass einfahren vom Rieselfilter bis zu 1-2 Jahre dauern kann.

Eventuell etwas eingefahrene Filtermedien mit einmischen, ähnlich wie bei den __ Hel-x Filter, um die Zeit zu verkürzen.


----------



## Zacky (9. März 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis.  Ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen, wie lange es dauert und ob mehr nötig ist. An anderen Stellen habe ich aber auch gelesen, dass Rieselfilter wiederum sehr zügig gute Ergebnisse erzielen sollen und natürlich bei höheren Temperaturen sinnvoller scheinen, da sie das Wasser wohl auch auskühlen können. Sobald ich Ergebnisse bezüglich der Besiedelung habe, werde ich berichten.


----------



## Mushi (9. März 2019)

Ein Rieselfilter fährt besonders schnell ein. Die Luft ist wichtig, da der Filter vom Gasaustausch lebt.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (7. Apr. 2019)

Update zum Frühling 2019

Die Pflanzen fangen an ordentlich zu wachsen. Die Fische sind gut unterwegs, munter und auch immer hungrig. Es läuft bisher alles reibungslos, Filter und Co. machen was sie sollen. Die Wasserwerte sind top, die Sicht ist klasse und ich freue mich auf die kommende Saison.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Apr. 2019)

Haste das Bild von 2011 mal in aktuell?


----------



## troll20 (7. Apr. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Haste das Bild von 2011 mal in aktuell?


Oha, das sieht ja fast identisch aus. 
Gut evtl. ist das alte Bild etwas grüner, da später im Jahr aufgenommen.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Apr. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Oha, das sieht ja fast identisch aus.
> Gut evtl. ist das alte Bild etwas grüner, da später im Jahr aufgenommen.


??? Brille putzen ???  das ist das alte Bild.....oder hast du ein neueres ?


----------



## troll20 (7. Apr. 2019)

Nicht so ganz,  war aber dafür am Donnerstag live und in Farbe vor Ort
Ja ja, ab und zu komm ich von meiner Banke hoch, wenn der Kaffee bei anderen so schön duftet.


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2019)

Hi @Tottoabs 

Nicht ganz die gleiche Perspektive und Sonneneinstrahlung, aber ähnlich...von heute morgen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Apr. 2019)

Sehr schöne Anlage geworden.  wie viel Jahre läuft die jetzt schon?


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2019)

Habe gerade mal in mein Bilderarchiv geschaut und der Teich ist im April/Mai 2012 fertig gebaut worden. Herbst 2011 haben wir mit dem Aushub & Rohbau begonnen.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Apr. 2019)

Klasse.


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Miteinand. Mal ein kurzes Update, damit der Thread nicht einstaubt. 

Gestern haben wir nach langer Zeit mal wieder die Wasserwerte gemessen und waren doch überrascht. Nicht das die Werte schlecht sind oder so, sondern eher das wiederholte Messungen an beiden Teichen die jeweils gleichen Werte ergaben. 

pH - 7,6
Kh - 5
NO2 - 0,075

...und das in beiden Teichen. Koiteich mit 18 Koi a' ~ 60+ cm auf 38 qbm Teichvolumen - Schwimm-/Koiteich mit 7 Koi a' 30+ cm auf 70 qbm Teichvolumen.

Aktuell sieht es so aus, wobei die Bilder nicht so schön geworden sind und auch eigentlich nichts Neues zeigen. 

      

      

und zu guter Letzt...


----------



## Zacky (8. Mai 2021)

nu haben wir schon 2021... und der Teich ist gut 10 Jahre alt... Zeit für ein Update.

Dieses Jahr musste es dann doch mal sein und der Pflanzenbereich wurde vor dem richtgen Austreiben und der vollen Wachstumsphase ein wenig ausgelichtet. Eine Seite von 3 Seiten ist fertig... manchmal muss es einfach sein, auch wenn es kein Spaß macht. Je mehr freut man sich, wenn man es fertig hat. Natürlich ist noch etwas Arbeit übrig, neuer Zaun, neuer Steg und ein paar Pflanzen fehlen noch...

        

kleines Fazit: Pflanzen wachsen im Kies echt gut und durchwurzeln diesen Bereich auch wunderbar , die unter dem Kies verlegten Drainagerohre für die Wasserrückführung sind in Teilen auch von innen gut zugewachsen, so dass kaum bis gar kein Wasser mehr lief. Die Pflanzen samt Wurzelwerk und eingewachsenen Kies entfernt, Drainagerohr entfernt, restlichen Kies ein Mal aus dem Teich gehoben, gereinigt, durchgespült und wieder zurück in die Flachzone. Erstaunlicherweise mit deutlich weniger Schlammablagerungen im Kies, als es erwartet wurde. Auch kein stinkender Dreck. 

Jetzt kommen wieder höhere Solitärpflanzen und ringsum sonst kleinwüchsige Pflanzen auf diese Seite, damit auch der Blick wieder frei in den Teich gehen kann.

Man muss sich damit auch einfach beschäftigen und letztendlich arrangieren, denn kein naturnaher Gartenteich bzw. bepflanzter Koiteich ist frei von Wartung, Pflege und Arbeit. Die Arbeit von je einem Tag an zwei Wochenenden war zu packen und ist es uns zumindest wert gewesen. Bei uns waren es jetzt gut 10 Jahre ohne eine derartige Wartung... kann sich sehen lassen, wie ich finde. 

PS: ...die eine Zuleitung zur Drainageleitung mal kurzerhand zu einem Luftheber (einfache Lüfterkugel mit kleiner Luftpumpe) umgebaut , um temporär etwas Strömung in diese Ecken zu bekommen.

...bis demnächst...


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2021)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ginrin Asagi 8cm - Züchter Hoshino
> 2 Sanke, 1 Kohaku, 1 Doitsu Yamatonishiki 8-10cm - Züchter Kawakami
> 2 Butterfly - 1 Kikusui, 1 ???? (weiß mit schwarzen Rücken) 10-12cm - Züchter ?


Was ist aus deine Butterfly geworden. Gibt es die noch.

Wenn ich mir deine Bilder anschaue sind es wohl noch ein paar andere dazu gekommen.


----------



## Zacky (6. Juni 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was ist aus deine Butterfly geworden. Gibt es die noch.



Hallo Totto.

Das mit den jungen kleinen Butterfly hat leider nicht so funktioniert, wie erhofft. Die beiden sind leider irgendwann von uns gegangen. An den Butterfly haben wir dennoch immer wieder ein wenig festgehalten und daher im Schwimmteich mit Koibesatz aktuell 3 große Butterfly. Irgendwie sehen sie majestätisch aus, wenn sie mit offen Flossen durch Becken gleiten.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Juni 2021)

Zacky schrieb:


> Das mit den jungen kleinen Butterfly hat leider nicht so funktioniert, wie erhofft.


Meine landen derzeit immer in einem 200 Lieter Aquarium.
Fast jedes mal haben die irgend was. Beste Erfahrungen habe ich mit 
*eSHa 2000* gemacht. https://www.ebay.de/itm/255002296193?epid=1405085287&hash=item3b5f523f81:g:bNYAAOSwYutazGyx

Sobald da etwas komisch ist kommt da was rein. Probier es mal. Nix für den Teich. Reicht nur füe 800 L. 
Bei ca. 5 Euro für Butterfly mit Metalic und Grin und 5 Euro für das Heilmittel bekommt man schon schöne Exemplare.
Wie die sich Farblich entwickeln ist dann abzuwarten. Man muss nur ein eingefahrenen Becken haben. 

Da ich bei meinem kleinen Teich nicht sehr vielen Koi halten kann, die Ausgewachsen sind, wähle ich immer mal aus.
Ich habe nur noch eine Koi der kein Butterfly ist. Der ist schon so gut wie verschenkt.
Leider habe ich auf meiner Reiherzaun nicht gut genug auf gepasst. Hat mich vier Tiere gekostet.

Mir geht es natürlich nicht um farblich "Korrekte" Tiere. Derzeit schwimmen 3 neue Butterfly im Aquarium. 

Vielleich gibt es ja irgendwann noch den Koi/Schwimmteich in groß.


----------



## Mushi (6. Juni 2021)

Auch wenn das jetzt nicht jedem gefällt: Butterfly geht Richtung Qualzucht und wird in der "Koiszene" vermieden. Nur als Gedankenanstoß.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Juni 2021)

@Mushi was können denn die beiden dafür.
Dann musst du das den Züchtern sagen, die die Tiere nicht ausselektieren. 

Zudem gibt es Butterfly die noch völlig inordnung sind von der Flossenlänge.

Was ich als Qualzucht sehe sind die mit vieeel zu langen Flossen, großen nasenflügeln und zu lange barteln.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Juni 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Butterfly geht Richtung Qualzucht und wird in der "Koiszene" vermieden.


.... Das erzähl mal meinen Fischen. 
Qualzucht, dass gilt dann auch für die meisten Hunderassen.


----------



## troll20 (7. Juni 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> wird in der "Koiszene" vermieden. Nur als Gedankenanstoß.


Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, leute wie Konishi Senior passen nicht in deine Koizene weil sie die Teile lieben, okay.


----------

